# Frisk the person before you, and......



## mossystate (Dec 8, 2008)

.......tell us what you found!



:blush::doh:


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 8, 2008)

:O a book of sarcastic phrases...i knew you were getting your inspiration from somewhere *GIGGLES* 

...oh wait, did you write this....


----------



## Kouskous (Dec 8, 2008)

OK frisked "Just Jen" and found:
A list of upcoming Fair Few Festivals and gigs
A locket with her Mumma's picture in it and a pet scorpion that lives in her pocket.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

_Tom used '*Frisk*' on Kouskous!

Found three Paint Brushes!
Found two Sewing Needles!
Found one Treasure Chest!_


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Damn, i wanted to frisk a BBW, but there was Tom...

He looks a lot thinner without 2400 posts in his pockets!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, all I found as I frisked B68 were a brilliant user title, 295 posts and some Gouda...


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2008)

Some Euros. Some business cards.

edit: oops, thought it was B68. :blush: I frisked Timberwolf and found an automatic post generator.

Also a music software program.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

seems like you frisked the trunk of my car... :blink:

Well, what do you find in the pockets of a Borg?

Nothing, they don't have any pockets in their, erm, suits...
Wait, I found some nanites...


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 8, 2008)

*B68:*

A pocket dictionary: Dutch to Venusian to English (for communicating with the ladeeeeez.)

Several lumps of charcoal (for drawing.)

An expired all-night pass to Gloria's Pickle Emporium and House of Massage Therapy.

 (forgive me.)

[ETA: Apparently you gotta be quick around here, what with Timberwolf zooming in like lightning for the frisking action  . B68 has been doubly frisked. Chalk it up to my sloth-like reflexes and Wolfie's quicker wit. :doh:  :bow:]


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2008)

Damn!!!, I've been found out! Mine were mostly naughty hugs.


Really, now, it's not possible
to do a naughty hug in text!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 8, 2008)

*Edgar:*

Alfalfa sprouts.

Several strands of Chia DNA.

Choo-choo train parts.

A CD of folk tribute covers of Jay Z's _The Black Album_.


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Besides the posts, the user title and 1 euro and 50 eurocents, the rest was planted on me! 

And the charcoal can only be found in my soul... I thought it was just frisking...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

B68 said:


> Damn, i wanted to frisk a BBW, but there was Tom...
> 
> He looks a lot thinner without 2400 posts in his pockets!





Timberwolf said:


> Well, all I found as I frisked B68 were a brilliant user title, 295 posts and some Gouda...





Santaclear said:


> Some Euros. Some business cards.
> 
> edit: oops, thought it was B68. :blush: I frisked Timberwolf and found an automatic post generator.
> 
> Also a music software program.





Timberwolf said:


> seems like you frisked the trunk of my car... :blink:
> 
> Well, what do you find in the pockets of a Borg?
> 
> ...





Fascinita said:


> *B68:*
> 
> A pocket dictionary: Dutch to Venusian to English (for communicating with the ladeeeeez.)
> 
> ...


B68 has actually been triple-frisked...


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> B68 has actually been triple-frisked...



Yup, triple frisked and framed and someone stole my E 1,50 in the process...


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> *Edgar:*
> 
> Alfalfa sprouts.
> 
> ...



*Facinita*

Mind, body, and soul, A real work of art!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 8, 2008)

*frisks B68* and finds only a smile...dammit everyone else got there first! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

imfree said:


> Damn!!!, I've been found out! Mine were mostly naughty hugs.
> 
> 
> Really, now, it's not possible
> to do a naughty hug in text!



Wow. There actually was a naughty text hug in his pocket... :huh: 



Fascinita said:


> *Edgar:*
> 
> Alfalfa sprouts.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I got lost in her purse. Just managed to get out. :blink:



B68 said:


> Besides the posts, the user title and 1 euro and 50 eurocents, the rest was planted on me!
> 
> And the charcoal can only be found in my soul... I thought it was just frisking...


Oh, some of us are able to even frisk the soul...
And the cheese in your pocket was so fresh that it instantly ran away after I released it... :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> *frisks B68* and finds only a smile...dammit everyone else got there first! :doh:


I don't think I can tell what I found while frisking her... :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

B68 said:


> Yup, triple frisked and framed and someone stole my E 1,50 in the process...


Oh, I simply forgot to put them back. The cheese-in-a-hurry dropped it as it ran away... :doh:


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

I frisked Timberwolf and saw beautiful pictures in his head.


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't think I can tell what I found while frisking her... :blush:



Too late again. You found on her what she hoped to find on me... i guess.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

_Tom used '*Frisk*' on B68!
Found Illustrations x 3!
Found 1 CD!_


"Yoink!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

steely said:


> I frisked Timberwolf and saw beautiful pictures in his head.


I guess you haven't seen all that's in there...



B68 said:


> Too late again. You found on her what she hoped to find on me... i guess.


Maybe... But I can't tell as I don't know what she hoped to find on you...


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

The rest was a little too shocking for this crowd.lol:blush:


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 8, 2008)

B68 said:


> And the charcoal can only be found in my soul... I thought it was just frisking...



Nope! We also do extractions!

I just frisked steely and found a picture of Timberwolf taking candy from a baby, wearing a fake mustache and being abducted by a UFO.


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Nope! We also do extractions!
> 
> I just frisked steely and found a picture of Timberwolf taking candy from a baby, wearing a fake mustache and being abducted by a UFO.



See,I'm too transparent.She got it all right


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Nope! We also do extractions!
> 
> I just frisked steely and found a picture of Timberwolf taking candy from a baby, wearing a fake mustache and being abducted by a UFO.



Scary!! I saw that too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2008)

I frisked B68 and found a big..............humor in his pocket


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Nope! We also do extractions!
> 
> I just frisked steely and found a picture of Timberwolf taking candy from a baby, wearing a fake mustache and being abducted by a UFO.


Interesting pic... Must be a fake... 

I'd never take candy from a baby... I'm diabetic.

Ah, wait a moment... Yeah, now I know. That was a pic I found while frisking Fascinita... No clue where she got that from.


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I frisked B68 and found a big..............humor in his pocket



That used to be in my body somewhere... But due to all the frisking and stealing it ended in my pocket and now it's gone as well... Ahh, never mind, try to trade a good you know what for a bottle of wine, these days...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I frisked B68 and found a big..............humor in his pocket


I won't tell you what I found while frisking GEF...  All I can say is that it's big.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

On my frisking of GEF, I found:

3 poker chips
2 DVD's 
and a book of some sort...yay!


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I won't tell you what I found while frisking GEF...  All I can say is that it's big.



Errrr... that must have been my... sense of humor... yes, let's call it that!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

B68 said:


> That used to be in my body somewhere... But due to all the frisking and stealing it ended in my pocket and now it's gone as well... Ahh, never mind, try to trade a good you know what for a bottle of wine, these days...


Believe it or not, but there still was something in your pocket. I traded it for your humor.
And no, it wasn't your humor... Though I found that too...


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

All those songs I've been looking for while frisking Adamantoise


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2008)

B68 said:


> That used to be in my body somewhere... But due to all the frisking and stealing it ended in my pocket and now it's gone as well... Ahh, never mind, try to trade a good you know what for a bottle of wine, these days...



Long as that's one big bottle of wine then it's all good 



Timberwolf said:


> I won't tell you what I found while frisking GEF...  All I can say is that it's big.





Adamantoise said:


> On my frisking of GEF, I found:
> 
> 3 poker chips
> 2 DVD's
> and a book of some sort...yay!



Lol, both great answers....and both right on  



B68 said:


> Errrr... that must have been my... sense of humor... yes, let's call it that!



If it's big enough, I will call it anything you want  :batting:


I frisked Steely....and found Brother Moon hiding.....


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Believe it or not, but there still was something in your pocket. I traded it for your humor.
> And no, it wasn't your humor... Though I found that too...



OK. But why did you place it in GEF's pocket?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

I somehow managed to frisk Tom and found some interesting games.


@ B68: I found your humor in GEF's pocket, took it and traded it with what I found in your pocket. 

ETA: I guess all the frisking action is getting a little confusing...

(Some unsuspecting people coming in could even think of a big petting orgy...) :blink:


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I somehow managed to frisk Tom and found some interesting games.
> 
> 
> ETA: I guess all the frisking action is getting a little confusing...



I agree!! Just found some of my belongings on GEF (the biggest part) and Edgar had my E 1,50... What the use for euro's in the US...?


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

BTW: I just found some games, something that looks like a Borg mask and millions of posts in my pockets. Neither belonged to me, so i've given them to the Dims department of lost things...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm just looking for one thing in all of this frisking.....


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm just looking for one thing in all of this frisking.....



Yes...? No white line... no hints...?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah....I like being a real big........enigma


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

B68 said:


> BTW: I just found some games, something that looks like a Borg mask and millions of posts in my pockets. Neither belonged to me, so i've given them to the Dims department of lost things...


Ah, that's where all my unposted posts went to... *haeds towards the lost things department*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Ah, that's where all my unposted posts went to... *haeds towards the lost things department*



*Frisks Timber and finds 22,000 more posts*


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah....I like being a real big........enigma



Yes... if it wasn't for the big thing you stole from me (from all the things you could, while frisking around), you would be the biggest enigma ever

Oh, may i ask politely to return your frisked objects to the Dims department too? Thanx. Some things one really can't do without...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2008)

B68 said:


> Yes... if it wasn't for the big thing you stole from me (from all the things you could, while frisking around), you would be the biggest enigma ever
> 
> Oh, may i ask politely to return your frisked objects to the Dims department too? Thanx. Some things one really can't do without...




If you want your stuff back.... then you're just going to have to frisk me for them


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Frisked GEF...

...found much reppage.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2008)

*frisked Adamantoise and found something paranormal....*


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If you want your stuff back.... then you're just going to have to frisk me for them



Yes, you're right! I almost forgot what the thread was about! 

Pardon me, madam... i'll have to frisk you like you've never been frisked before...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2008)

B68 said:


> Yes, you're right! I almost forgot what the thread was about!
> 
> Pardon me, madam... i'll have to frisk you like you've never been frisked before...




Oh my.........that does sound interesting indeed......


Be sure to open that big.........bottle of wine if you manage to get it back


----------



## mossystate (Dec 8, 2008)

Just frisked Greenie.. I found a ticklish spot and a little black book. * keeps one of those things *:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Frisks Timber and finds 22,000 more posts*


Hey, my spare posts! *Instantly frisks Nancy to get back his posts*

Now that is interesting... Some rep... Posts - about 2,000 (not mine), a smile, a mouse trap (my poor fingers...), some books, a user title... but where are my spare posts? :blink:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Just frisked Greenie.. I found a ticklish spot and a little black book. * keeps one of those things *:happy:



Frisked Mossystate and found:

A lump of coal
Shits 'n giggles (heavy on the shits)
A "Bangles" CD
Toenail clippings in a baggie


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Frisking mossy,found lemurs that promptly leapt away.:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Just frisked Greenie.. I found a ticklish spot and a little black book. * keeps one of those things *:happy:


Frisked mossy and found lots of fur... :huh:

No wonder, though, as she has been friked several times just before...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Hey, my spare posts! *Instantly frisks Nancy to get back his posts*
> 
> Now that is interesting... Some rep... Posts - about 2,000 (not mine), a smile, a mouse trap (my poor fingers...), some books, a user title... but where are my spare posts? :blink:




Thank you for frisking me. I was beginning to feel ignored. 

By the way, if you want to find those spare posts your going to have to go to the "Body Cavity Search The Person Before You Thread".



KIDDING! Sheesh!!


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mossy's been quite till now, but OMG... What did i find on her... 

GEF, Imfree, Timberwolf, and others who i may've accused... SORRY!! 

Oh, and to the clerk at the Dims department of lost things, excuse me for having your department making overtime... 

At least we now know Mossy's real reason for starting this thread!


----------



## B68 (Dec 8, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Frisked Mossystate and found:
> 
> A lump of coal
> Shits 'n giggles (heavy on the shits)
> ...



Please, can i have my coal back? Without coal i'm in a messy state...


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 8, 2008)

*Goes for TraciJo's pockets and trips over six Euro-friskers.*

Could the next poster help me find my two front teeth and my left contact? Pwease?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2008)

*frisks a frisky Fascinta.....and find teeth  contacts and a dozen donuts....what deep pockets you have :bow:*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 9, 2008)

I frisked HDAngel15... and found a half box of Girl Scout Thin Mints :eat2: (helped myself to a few, thankyouverymuch), a copy of "The Outsiders" by S.E. Hinton, and a bottle of Diet Dr. Pepper. 


:happy:


----------



## olwen (Dec 9, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I frisked HDAngel15... and found a half box of Girl Scout Thin Mints :eat2: (helped myself to a few, thankyouverymuch), a copy of "The Outsiders" by S.E. Hinton, and a bottle of Diet Dr. Pepper.
> 
> 
> :happy:



I frisked Vi and I was quite shocked to discover she's actually Santa and to top it off, she's cheating on Mrs. Clause with another man.  Oh my, plz pst pix k tnx. 







Sorry, if I offend, but I just couldn't resist. Teehee.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 9, 2008)

I frisked Olwen and I found $20... SCORE!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 9, 2008)

Was I THAT obvious?  




olwen said:


> I frisked Vi and I was quite shocked to discover she's actually Santa and to top it off, she's cheating on Mrs. Clause with another man.  Oh my, plz pst pix k tnx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm... I guess I was a little late with frisking Violet... All I found was a smile. And one of those thin mints.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG, I missed one? :doh: What is the matter with me??!! 



Timberwolf said:


> Hmm... I guess I was a little late with frisking Violet... All I found was a smile. And one of those thin mints.


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 9, 2008)

I frisked Violet and found the little stash of cash in her bra she uses for Christmas shopping!
Ruth


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2008)

That's not all that she's got in there Ruth.......  :bow:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 9, 2008)

You know it Ruth! 




Ruffie said:


> I frisked Violet and found the little stash of cash in her bra she uses for Christmas shopping!
> Ruth






Did you frisk me and I didn't know it?  




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's not all that she's got in there Ruth.......  :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

I sometimes think GEF can see through clothes...

I guess I caught you retuning from some shopping, as I found some underwear in your pocket... 
(I put it back, as it'll be looking better when you wear it... )


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 9, 2008)

I WAS shopping TW, and I just frisked you after you frisked me... and you KEPT a pair of my underwear.... you naughty boy you....... 




Timberwolf said:


> I sometimes think GEF can see through clothes...
> 
> I guess I caught you retuning from some shopping, as I found some underwear in your pocket...
> (I put it back, as it'll be looking better when you wear it... )


----------



## imfree (Dec 9, 2008)

I didn't frisk Violet. That kind hug and radiant smile
were enough to light me up!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I just frisked Edgar and found some washed and chopped Chia, some day old Haggis and Mossystate's toe-nail clippings.

*scratching head* Were you making a salad?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Frisking DAB, I found a good laugh.


----------



## olwen (Dec 9, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Was I THAT obvious?



To your credit, you hid it very well.


----------



## olwen (Dec 9, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I frisked Olwen and I found $20... SCORE!



Looks like your next meal's on me.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I just frisked Olwen and found:

- a very worn copy of the Kama Sutra (with highlighted parts and notations in the margins)

- some fudge from the Jersey shore that she was not too pleased with

- a flow chart of possible love matches amoungst the single Dimmers


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

_Frisked DumbAssBunny!
Found 1 Cooking Pot!
Found 1 Dream!
Found 2 Dogs!
Found 1 Cat!_

Hee hee hee...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 9, 2008)

Dammit, Adamantoise....you beat me! Now I dont know what to say......Um.....I found beer?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Dammit, Adamantoise....you beat me! Now I dont know what to say......Um.....I found beer?



M-m-my...MY BEER!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## B68 (Dec 9, 2008)

I found taco's in Mimosa's purse and, sorry, i ate them right away... :eat2:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 9, 2008)

B68 said:


> I found taco's in Mimosa's purse and, sorry, i ate them right away... :eat2:



 some how I knew that was coming..


----------



## B68 (Dec 9, 2008)

mimosa said:


> some how I knew that was coming..



Hey, someone stole my Gouda cheese on the first page of this thread... 

And the stuff was planted on me. I hate Dutch cheese. But i loooooove taco's


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 9, 2008)

Frisked B68 and found:

*A sincere apology to the lovely Mimosa for the unintended insult
*An intended insult aimed directly at Messything
*Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I just frisked TraciJo, had to tackle Mossy to do it, btw, but here is what I found:

- picture of Mossy in the tub (quite lovely too!)

- directions to Mossy's house

- roll of duct tape and wire cutters

- worn out copy of the Kama Sutra (with highlighted pages and notations, Olwen, is this yours?)

- pair of shit kickers

- homemade DVD of Nancy Sinatra's "These boots are made for walking"

- Ouch, and a damn mouse trap!


----------



## B68 (Dec 9, 2008)

Finally... the burdon ends...


----------



## B68 (Dec 9, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I just frisked TraciJo, had to tackle Mossy to do it, btw, but here is what I found:
> 
> - picture of Mossy in the tub (quite lovely too!)
> 
> ...



Ooohhh... the picture of Mossy in the tub is mine... That wasn't meant to be frisked out in the open:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

_Frisked B68....
Stole Brilliant User Title..._


----------



## Tarella (Dec 9, 2008)

A bit of fluff in his/her bellybutton, some snow in their pocket, large sunglasses in front pocketprotector pocket, a pack of chewing gum, and about 900.00 in 1 dollar bills...US of course

PS expired condom in billfold


----------



## B68 (Dec 9, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> _Frisked B68....
> Stole Brilliant User Title..._



Please... give it back! I'm finally facing court because of mr. Hoffa and the taco-thing and the illegal euro-charcoal... 

The brilliant user title is all i've got!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 9, 2008)

B68 said:


> Please... give it back! I'm finally facing court because of mr. Hoffa and the taco-thing and the illegal euro-charcoal...
> 
> The brilliant user title is all i've got!



I frisked B68 and found a hug.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

_Frisked B68!
Found more illegal charcoal...*chomp*_ :eat2:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 9, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> _Frisked B68!
> Found more illegal charcoal...*chomp*_ :eat2:



You didn't beat me this time....*evil laugh


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

mimosa said:


> You didn't beat me this time....*evil laugh



D'oh...

...I love women with evil laughs...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Frisking Tom once more, I found some more interesting games (I hope you don't mind my taking a look at them...), a slightly confused face :huh:, a brilliant user title (hey, B68, want it back?), some charcoal crumbs, a mexican bra :blink: and some christmas spirit, which now haunts me. :blink:


----------



## B68 (Dec 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking Tom once more, I found some more interesting games (I hope you don't mind my taking a look at them...), a slightly confused face :huh:, a brilliant user title (hey, B68, want it back?), some charcoal crumbs, a mexican bra :blink: and some christmas spirit, which now haunts me. :blink:



Wanna trade my user title for Jimmy Hoffa? He's in an excellent condition for a dead fellow...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Jimmy Hoffa? Er, no, thanks. But if you have a left over Taco, we could call it a deal.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 10, 2008)

I just frisked Timberwolf and here is what I found:

- a rad keytar (going 80's, huh?)

- some pocket dictionaries (now we know how he knows all these English words so well)

- a bear claw (yum, I am keeping this)

- and a very well loved copy of "How to be a Borg for Dummies"

I keed Wolfie, you are no dummy! You aren't a real Borg, either, but hey.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

A keytar? :blink: I didn't know I had one... *frisks DAB to get it back*

Those pocket dictionaries were for my museum of dictionaries! *frisks DAB again to get them back*

Bear claw? I can't remember where I got that from... someone has to have put it into my pocket while frisking me...

Oh, I found that book on the haggis/chia battleground after Edgar de Chia had blown this big blast that took out some unsuspecting Borg who were exploring the abandoned chia fortress... 

Let's see what's in that pocket... oh, several rep cans, 1,350 posts, some dreams and a pair of bunny ears. :huh: Really interesting...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2008)

Excuse me, Mr. Timberwolf.....Before I frisk you real good,

I need ask you....

WHAT THE HECK IS A MEXICAN BRA...LOL





Timberwolf said:


> Frisking Tom once more, I found some more interesting games (I hope you don't mind my taking a look at them...), a slightly confused face :huh:, a brilliant user title (hey, B68, want it back?), some charcoal crumbs, a mexican bra :blink: and some christmas spirit, which now haunts me. :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking Tom once more, I found some more interesting games (I hope you don't mind my taking a look at them...), a slightly confused face :huh:, a brilliant user title (hey, B68, want it back?), some charcoal crumbs, *a mexican bra *:blink: and some christmas spirit, which now haunts me. :blink:



Eh...t-that's not mine... :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2008)

I frisked Mimosa and found lots and lots of new pics made for the weight board.....


then 

I frisked Adamantoise and found a mexican bra........:blink:


----------



## B68 (Dec 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I frisked Mimosa and found lots and lots of new pics made for the weight board.....
> 
> 
> then
> ...



Frisked GEF and got my mex bra back... And my user title! That was stuck in the bra. 

So i'm returning the pics back to Mimosa (after making copies of course). 

But i'm still stuck with Jimmy Hoffa's corpus delictum...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2008)

Good of you to leave out the part of exactly WHERE I had that mex bra stashed...........:blush: :batting:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

_Frisked Green Eyed Fairy!
Found 10,898 posts!
_


----------



## B68 (Dec 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good of you to leave out the part of exactly WHERE I had that mex bra stashed...........:blush: :batting:



Errr... i edited out that part just before i posted...:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> _Frisked Green Eyed Fairy!
> Found 10,898 posts!
> _




Errmmmm I think you mean 10,899......


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Errmmmm I think you mean 10,899......



Eeeh,well-I figured I'd leave you one or two,y'know,for dignities' sake...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2008)

I frisked Adamantoise and found more than just Mexican bras and beer this time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Eeeh,well-I figured I'd leave you one or two,y'know,for dignities' sake...



I'm a whole lotta woman....only seems right that I have a whole lotta posts.....


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2008)

I Frisked GEF and I found sugar plums and fairy goodness. :kiss2:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a whole lotta woman....only seems right that I have a whole lotta posts.....


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 10, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I Frisked GEF and I found sugar plums and fairy goodness. :kiss2:



*frisks Mimi*

........ how did you get a picture of me wearing that James Bond tuxedo? lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Excuse me, Mr. Timberwolf.....Before I frisk you real good,
> 
> I need ask you....
> 
> WHAT THE HECK IS A MEXICAN BRA...LOL


Er, I think I'm not quite sure about that, myself. Maybe a bra with a "Made in Mexico" tag in it? Perhaps we should ask B68 about it. Looks like he knows a little more about it...



bmann0413 said:


> *frisks Mimi*
> 
> ........ how did you get a picture of me wearing that James Bond tuxedo? lol


I'm not sure if I can tell what I found as I frisked bmann... :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

I have to admit that it is actually quite interesting what I found in my own pockets.
How the hell did all this stuff get there? :blink:


----------



## Tarella (Dec 13, 2008)

Frisked and enjoyed finding: tiny handbook of "101 ways to frisk", Mentos candies (3), pen with mini camera, $1.95 in bus money inside white sports sock, internal frisk negative"

"


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 13, 2008)

Lutefisk?!?!?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 13, 2008)

I frisked LalaCity and found, 
A mind and cleavage that were equal in hotness, and a manual titled "How to make Daddyoh70 rep me every chance he gets"


----------



## mossystate (Dec 13, 2008)

Hmmmm...what's this......a PeeChee with Lala's name written on it...a million times. Oh, and an autographed picture of a couple of embracing politicians. My hand also ran into something hard......oh, a nightstick. Phew!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, what did I find in daddyoh's pockets...

1 Bagpipe, 1 Kilt, 1 haggis, 1 potato, some money
...and some really dark shades (like in ZZ Top's "Cheap Sunglasses", but not as cheap...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

Tarella said:


> Frisked and enjoyed finding: tiny handbook of "101 ways to frisk", Mentos candies (3), pen with mini camera, $1.95 in bus money inside white sports sock, internal frisk negative"
> 
> "


I still wonder where the money and the containing sock came from...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Hmmmm...what's this......a PeeChee with Lala's name written on it...a million times. Oh, and an autographed picture of a couple of embracing politicians. My hand also ran into something hard......oh, a nightstick. Phew!


Hmmmmmmmmmm... that's actually interesting... but i don't know if I can tell what I found... There could be some kids watching the show...


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2008)

i swear i did read 'frisk' as 'fist' in the title... it confused me that a thread about fisting was in the lounge :O


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, what did I find in daddyoh's pockets...
> 
> 1 Bagpipe, 1 Kilt, 1 haggis, 1 potato, *some money*
> ...and some really dark shades (like in ZZ Top's "Cheap Sunglasses", but not as cheap...)



Money? Are you sure that was me TW? I owe you rep for the ZZ Top vid. 
By the way, I found a set of keys marked Space Ship and a very detailed map of the solar system in your pockets


----------



## mossystate (Dec 13, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i swear i did read 'frisk' as 'fist' in the title... it confused me that a thread about fisting was in the lounge :O



I found a card with an appointment to see an optometrist.

yes, i am the wrong woman to start a fisting thread..eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## dragorat (Dec 13, 2008)

*Jimmy Hoffa??????*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2008)

I frisked Daddy Oh and found out why he should be called Big Daddy instead...... 



Uh huh, sure that was a night stick Monique....sure......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i swear i did read 'frisk' as 'fist' in the title... it confused me that a thread about fisting was in the lounge :O




Oh and I frisked Susie while I was at it and found a mind as dirty as my own......


----------



## mossystate (Dec 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Uh huh, sure that was a night stick Monique....sure......



It was hard...shiny.......and..................black.  Right after I frisked him...he tased me...lots.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2008)

mossystate said:


> It was hard...shiny.......and..................black. Right after I frisked him...he tased me...lots.




Uhmmmm, that's simply called foreplay........:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Uhmmmm, that's simply called foreplay........:doh:



Oh, that's right...you have all that prison guard experience.

Locked Down....The Green Eyed Fairy Story


----------



## imfree (Dec 13, 2008)

Greenie is peaceful and kind, no need to frisk her.
I offered a hug and was on my way.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Oh, that's right...you have all that prison guard experience.
> 
> Locked Down....The Green Eyed Fairy Story



I am not so sure those guys were the guards.....but they used handcuffs on me anyway......:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> Greenie is peaceful and kind, no need to frisk her.
> I offered a hug and was on my way.:bow:




Awwww how sweet Edgar  :bow:

Thank you- *hugxxxxxxxxxx back*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

Frisking mossystate, I found some  and some :blush:...

It's really interesting what people carry in their pockets...

Er, daddyoh... I would really appreciate it if you could give back the keys... They are a memento of my first spaceship.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

In greenie's pockets, I found something big... really big.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> In greenie's pockets, I found something big... really big.
> 
> Why am I not surprised?



That was my taser.....want me to show you how this works?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

I knew you are an electrifying woman, but I hadn't thought that we should take it this literal...


----------



## imfree (Dec 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awwww how sweet Edgar  :bow:
> 
> Thank you- *hugxxxxxxxxxx back*



Thanks, Greenie, that was sweet,
be blessed and have a great day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

As he was just around, I frisked imfree...

I found his mind... :blink: ...and put it back in place. 

(I couldn't take it away after he apparently just found it again...)


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

_Frisked Timberwolf and found a Myspace ID..._








Really not feeling so well atm...


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2008)

Frisked Adamantoise and found all my favorite things


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

frisked steely and found tissues...ewwww. 

have some soup :eat1: and feel better steely!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

steely said:


> Frisked Adamantoise and found all my favorite things



I frisked Steely and found that I owe her some rep......because this sounds like an innuendo I would make......


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

I frisked Green Eyed Fairy and found nothing but kindness.


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

I frisked Green Eyed Fairy and found nothing but kindness.


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry for the dould post. My Internet was acting up again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

I frisked radman and found an obstinate internet, about 30 posts, and this :huh: face.


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2008)

I frisked TW and found a box of Post cereal.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

They're quite nutritious, aren't they?

Frisking imfree once more, I found a box of posts... And a ton of rep.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 14, 2008)

tried frisking timberwolf but it was so cold it turned into a warm hug instead


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

While hugging Jen, I secretly frisked her and found...

...just Jen. :blink:




Nothing else.​


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

i frisked timberwolf and found...i lost an earring doing it! maybe someone will frisk ya again and find it one of these days...


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

I frisked Timber Wolf and found Bobbleheaddolls ear ring.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

I frisked radman and found nothing. He wasn't even there... :blink:

I guess he was getting the earring back to bobbleheaddoll... :huh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

If he was passed out drunk when you frisked him, then it's a freebie.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Frisking the fairy, I found a rep star. 


But why is it mounted on a stick? :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking the fairy, I found a rep star.
> 
> 
> But why is it mounted on a stick? :blink:



The true question is............how BIG is that stick?


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The true question is............how BIG is that stick?




Oooo!, that's a good one, GEF, measure it and post about
it in the measurements thread.

*The star's only held on the stick with Fap 
cawk, and should come off quite easily.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

I prefer good old fashioned cawk over this new computer aged fap stuff........


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a mighty big emoticon you have there, T.W......


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I prefer good old fashioned cawk over this new computer aged fap stuff........



I see those cawk spouts sticking up out of your pockets, Greenie!
Someone frisk that gal so we can see how many of those big
tubes she has, and what brand they are!


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The true question is............how BIG is that stick?


Considering that you were carrying it around before TW found it -- it's magically just as big as you wand ed it to be. 

-Rusty
(It's only fairie)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

*frisks Rusty and finds a pocket full of sunshine.......and puns*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 14, 2008)

I frisked GEF and found a wand....oh hold on, that's, never mind :blush::blush::blush::blush: I'm gonna go sit down now. :blush:


----------



## B68 (Dec 14, 2008)

I went over to Daddyoh's place to frisk for anything that belongs to me. But... it seemed he sat down on a big stick... and didn't seem to enjoy it... So i called the local fire department.

I hope i did the right thing...


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

Tried to frisk B68 but he didnt have anything to take so he wrote me an I O U


----------



## B68 (Dec 14, 2008)

radman said:


> Tried to frisk B68 but he didnt have anything to take so he wrote me an I O U



Haha! Yes, i got smarter over the years... And i moved almost as many times as i've written i o u's


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 14, 2008)

I frisked Radman, but all I could find were a bunch of IOU's that weren't worth the paper they were written on, and a ticket to a WWE show.

Guess which one I confiscated???


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

Found wrestling guy and tried to frisk him but he attempted the stunner only to find out that he was dealing with the power of Hulkamania so he gave my WWE ticket back. and while he wasnt looking i frisked him and got all of his Stone Cold Collectables


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 14, 2008)

radman said:


> Found wrestling guy and tried to frisk him but he attempted the stunner only to find out that he was dealing with the power of Hulkamania so he gave my WWE ticket back. and while he wasnt looking i frisked him and got all of his Stone Cold Collectables



While frisking Radman, I found Phil's Stone Cold Collectables. I immediately put them in my purse and called Phil to demand ransom money. (I will also take free passes to all bash functions)


----------



## radman (Dec 15, 2008)

I took all of his passes to. but you didnt find those because i had them hidden. I then tried to frisk lisalnNc but then realized that we could split the ransome money instead


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Frisking radman (once again), I found some bash passes and this :blink: face.


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 15, 2008)

Upon frisking Timberewolf, I found a container of tictacs and nipple tassles.


----------



## radman (Dec 15, 2008)

I attempted to frisk LisalnNc but all i found was 428 posts. So i gave her my I O U s so she could have something to be frisked for. I also took Timber wolves Tictacs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Upon frisking Timberewolf, I found a container of tictacs and nipple tassles.



Does he have big nipples???


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does he have big nipples???



Frisked GEF and found an astonishing array of fresh vegetable produce, all in the shape of ... well. GEFFIE, you've got some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Frisking TJ, I found some really interesting things... 

I guess GEF would be quite interested to know what I found. 

Besides... To be honest, I don't have any clue where the tictacs or the tassles come from. I didn't even know they were there...


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 15, 2008)

hahaha yea right liar  When i frisked you timberwolf i found the ninetails whip to go with the tassles.....who's been a naughty boy eh


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

At least I know where that thing came from... Remember my frisking TJ before? 

And you'd better quit playing the innocent girl... Or I'll tell the world what I found in your pockets...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> hahaha yea right liar  When i frisked you timberwolf i found the ninetails whip to go with the tassles.....who's been a naughty boy eh



Oh that's so hot........I'm really turned on now......... 



TraciJo67 said:


> Frisked GEF and found an astonishing array of fresh vegetable produce, all in the shape of ... well. GEFFIE, you've got some 'splainin' to do.




But then again, all this produce talk gets me going, too, so what do I know? :doh: :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Frisking GEF, I found nothing but an innocent smile.


----------



## B68 (Dec 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking GEF, I found nothing but an innocent smile.



Liar... you must have found more on her, because your smile wasn't so innocent...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Darn... why do they all call me a liar? 

And why does B68 wear an evil smile in his pocket?


----------



## B68 (Dec 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Darn... why do they all call me a liar?
> 
> And why does B68 wear an evil smile in his pocket?



Yes, well... If a question is good because i can't really give an answer out loud, then that was a really good and old fashioned solid good question:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Which one? I posted two of them...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

i frisked timberwolf and tipped his fine fedora...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

I found some naughty thoughts... :blink: ...in my Branson. :huh: The copyright notice says: "2008 bobbleheaddoll". :blink: How did she do that?


----------



## radman (Dec 15, 2008)

Tried to frisk Timber Wolf but he started to howl like a wookie so i just backed off as i forgot my light saber in the ship.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

is that where i left them :blush: 

sorry radman...the howling thing might be my fault..they were pretty naughty thoughts...

frisked radman and found 3 star trek figures and a wwe pay per view receipt...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm still wondering how you got them there... and why you wrote them down. :huh:

I don't think htey fit into those word lists I found...


----------



## radman (Dec 15, 2008)

Frisks bobbleheaddoll and gets my star wars figures back


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

frisked radman again and found tw's tic tacs...minty fresh! :eat2:


----------



## radman (Dec 16, 2008)

I allready used T W s tictacs. damn i just bought those to atleast you didnt take my lotto ticket. Quickly goes and hides it in a safe place. ok im back. frisks bobbleheaddoll and finds her cheat sheet for the movie and music lovers bakers dozen threads.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Frisking radman, I found a bit of californian sun...


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 16, 2008)

frisked timberwolf again and found a desperate need to write my essay for me *does pussinbootseyes*.....?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

*Frisked JustJen!*

I found concert tickets,a few metal cd's and a pair of _geta_ (Japanese wooden clogs).


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Frisking Tom, I found...

1 scary stare +3,
1 coffee to go +5,
1 spell of the cute kitten +5,
1 flying dagger of doom &
a batch of Shuriken of The stretched Time...

This guy apparently is less harmless than one could think...


----------



## radman (Dec 16, 2008)

While frisking Timbe Wolf I retrieved my California sunshine and his other pac of tictacs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

*_teeth-chattered voice_* Now I know why it got so cold and dark again... 

*_frisks radman with shivering, cold fingers to retrieve the sunshine again_* Ow! $§/&%$%§! mouse trap! 

And I still wonder where all these TicTacs come from... Last time I bought some must be about 3 years ago... :huh:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

frisked timberwolf and found a receipt from 3 years ago for tic tacs...


----------



## radman (Dec 17, 2008)

Frisks bobbleheaddoll and finds nothing but a receipt for those tictacs. damn it i was hopeing that i would find money i well.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Frisks radman, finds said reciept and (Yay! :bounce the sunshine again, Takes just the smallest part possible to keep him warm. Ah-choo!


----------



## radman (Dec 17, 2008)

Frisks Timber Wolf again and takes back the sun shine, but then starts to feel bad and gives it back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

:bow: Thanx a lot! :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 17, 2008)

ticks....lots and lots of.....ticks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 17, 2008)

*chomps on tic tacs whilst frisking Monique and pretending not to find anything so I don't have to stop frisking her.......*  :batting:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

frisked gef and found a present! :bounce:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

_Frisked bobbleheaddoll!
Found Bag Of Money x1!_


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

frisked tom...took my cash back and his gwar cd


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> frisked tom...took my cash back and his gwar cd









_*Retaliates by stealing christmas*_


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

oh no! frisks tom again, takes back christmas and leaves his gwar cd ...can't risk not having christmas! 

frisked him again just to be sure i did't drop anything...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

*Frisks bhd and finds some cough drops...* Oh, good. *cough*


----------



## radman (Dec 18, 2008)

Frisks Timber Wolf and instead of takeing something slips doctor bill in his pocket for the 3 year old tictacs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

They were actually three years old? :blink: Wow. But I'm the wrong one to give the bill, for these can't be mine. I had bought them for my GF, back then. And I didn't forget to give them to her. These tictacs in my pocket must have been of someone else's origin.

(After some investigation, it occurs to me as if Tom (AKA Adamatoise) was the one who slipped the tictacs into my pocket...)

:huh: :blink:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 18, 2008)

*frisks Timberwolf*

I found.... cheese?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2008)

*frisks Lloyd and found more cheese.....*


*frisked Timberwolf and found a likely story*


----------



## dragorat (Dec 18, 2008)

*Frisks Greenie & finds bags of pixie dust.Think Happy Thoughts!*


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *[/Frisks Greenie & finds bags of pixie dust.Think Happy thoughts!B]*


*






WOAH...hold on there,I gotta frisk ya...standard proceedure an' all...

*confiscates pixie dust*

Well,well,well,what do we have here?!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, a fake police uniform, pixie dust, three years old tictacs and a speeding ticket. That's what I found in your pocket.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

I-I've been foiled? IMPOSSIBLE!

*frisked Timberwolf!*

*found _Suspicious Computer Disk x1_!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2008)

*gets really rough with Adamantoise while frisking him thoroughly until she finally retrieves her pixie dust........*

*then proceeds to bop him on the nose with her fairy wand and reminds him to keep his hands off the dust.......*  

*waves wand around threateningly at everyone else for good measure*


----------



## mossystate (Dec 19, 2008)

* chuckles at the fairy...takes her wand and bites it in two...realizes it is actually a pixie stix, and enjoys the grape flavored dust. I give her a quick frisk and find the rest of the candy store * :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

:blink: All I found is some moss... :blink: 

You're in a very mossy state, did you know that?



Oh. Er... Tom? 

Would you be so nice to return my "Diablo" CD?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> * chuckles at the fairy...takes her wand and bites it in two...realizes it is actually a pixie stix, and enjoys the grape flavored dust. I give her a quick frisk and find the rest of the candy store * :batting:




*is now secretly turned on but refuses to let it show*:blush: :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Frisks the Fairy thoroughly...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

frisked tw and found a slinky!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisks the Fairy thoroughly...



Gawd knows how badly I need a thorough..........frisking..........











now show me your big...........slinky :batting:


----------



## Kouskous (Dec 19, 2008)

OK green eyed-I frisked you....found some chess pieces and gold teeth. Interesting combination.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2008)

Kouskous said:


> OK green eyed-I frisked you....found some chess pieces and gold teeth. Interesting combination.



I won those gold teeth in a chess game...... 


*frisks Kouskous and finds a pretty smile*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Frisks the Fairy thoroughly...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisks the Fairy thoroughly...



*frisks Timberwolf when he leasts expects it and runs off with his big......slinky*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Frisks the fairy thoroughly (once again) and finds his slinky in... er, well, let's say it was a purse...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

*frisks TW and finds the little devil he has inside......*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey, you're good! How did you catch him?

Frisking GEF, I found my little devil enjoying his time with the Fairy... :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

The devil and I are close.......he can show me his.......slinky anytime


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

< Me, after the devil left me...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2008)

*frisks TW to steal his fairy..........errrr angel emoticon*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

*frisks the fairy thoroughliest (with closed eyes) to retrieve back the things that make him exist*

...

*finds a lot more than he hoped to...* :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2008)

*starts to frisk TW but accidentally knocks his slinky off and cannot help but giggle as it starts walking itself down the stairs.........*


"It's slinky, it's slinky, it's fun, it's a wonderful toy
It's slinky, it's slinky, it's FUN for a girl or a boy, it's FUN for girl or a boy...."





Yes, I am soooo bad but then again,you already know that


----------



## imfree (Dec 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *starts to frisk TW but accidentally knocks his slinky off and cannot help but giggle as it starts walking itself down the stairs.........*
> 
> 
> "It's slinky, it's slinky, it's fun, it's a wonderful toy
> ...



Funny.......how Slinky rhymes with "dinky", :doh:I wonder how come?






*I don't want to hear nothin' 'bout any FAP
cawk, either!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *starts to frisk TW but accidentally knocks his slinky off and cannot help but giggle as it starts walking itself down the stairs.........*
> 
> 
> "It's slinky, it's slinky, it's fun, it's a wonderful toy
> ...


*can't help laughing, either*
Did you know that it even can walk upstairs?

(It is actually big enough to do so...) 

*With his best Jacko voice impersonation* Bad? Who's bad?!?! 



imfree said:


> Funny.......how Slinky rhymes with "dinky", :doh:I wonder how come?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Frisking imfree, I found some envy gravy, some fun :happy: and some  faces as well as :bow:. Interesting combo, I have to say...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 22, 2008)

frisked tw and found him playing with his slinky...it really does go up....stairs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2008)

*frisks bobbleheaddoll and gets all giggly when she finds a music box that plays the slinky jingle*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

You'd better be careful with teasing slinky... He might just call his big brother...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> You'd better be careful with teasing slinky... He might just call his big brother...



What's his big brother's name?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

*frisk frisk*


*Found Christmas Turkey!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2008)

What part of that turkey do you like best? The breast or the leg...?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

*frisking Major Tom*

Oh, the new album from The Pale Apes! Fresh off the press! Cool!

@ GEF:

Er, some belly for me, if you don't mind...


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What part of that turkey do you like best? The breast or the leg...?



The breast...or leg...I'm not too sure!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 22, 2008)

*frisking ((ADAMANTOISE)) hmmmmmm seems like I FOUND SOME OF HIS BRAINS hiding underneath something or other.....AHA..another EUREKA moment *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

*frisking HDAngel*

I think I found some HD original parts...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 22, 2008)

*sweet....i get to see if the almighty Timberwolf really is hiding a *SLINKY* under that luscious fur coat of his.........OMG....

for real..and a glow in the dark YO-YO!!!!!!! O boy....*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

*finding some more HD original parts* If this goes on like that, I'll soon have my own HD bike...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 23, 2008)

*hey (((Timberwolf)) easy there, I am in the process of a total rebuild, getting my bike ready for powder coater....stealing BACK my parts, so I don't come up short on the REBUILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *frisking Major Tom*
> 
> Oh, the new album from The Pale Apes! Fresh off the press! Cool!
> 
> ...



Oh my........ :wubu:

I frisked TW and found a wonderful man........  :happy:



:bow: @ HDAngel for "yo yo"

Us Urban Cougars sure know how to work those suggestive metaphors


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Frisking the fairy, I found my :doh: face... 

(What, in the name of my beard, did it do in GEF's purse? :blink



Well, Angel, I think I'd put them into some christmas wrap and put them back... I don't have a driving license for motorcycles... And I don't have enough space to put a complete Harley into my living room as a decoration...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 23, 2008)

frisked tw and found some junk in his trunk...

oh wait...those are the parts he has to return...


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 24, 2008)

*frisks Bobbleheaddoll*

I found... a bobble head doll. Oh the irony. lol j/k


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

would frisk bmann...but he is just a young'en...lol. give him a friendly hug (hands above the waist!) and wish him a happy christmas!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

frisking bobbleheaddoll, I found some HD spare parts... :blink:

Hey! Why do you have them? I should have returned them to HDAngel by now! :huh:


----------



## imfree (Dec 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> frisking bobbleheaddoll, I found some HD spare parts... :blink:
> 
> Hey! Why do you have them? I should have returned them to HDAngel by now! :huh:



I frisked TimberWolf and found his winker
(winker-plug Christmas light flasher)!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

frisking imfree, I found a collection of capacitors, LEDs, resistors, a transformer blink: Bumblebee? :blink, some anodes and cathodes and Mjollnir. 

Waitamin... :blink: Mjollnir? :blink:


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 25, 2008)

Frisked timberwolf and found a bag of pressies...DUDE are you santa?! ......where's my pressie :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Er... huh? :huh: Er, well... I'm not Santa, but... er... :blink:
You know, his sled broke, so he just can go around on his Harley... Thus he doesn't have much transportation capacity... So he asked me for help. I now transport the big bags to special locations where he can pick them up on his tour.

*frisks Jen to retrieve some prezzies that don't belong to her*
Take these packs, instead. They're yours.


----------



## dragorat (Dec 27, 2008)

*Frisks TW & finds the remains of 8 tiny reindeer!....So his SLEIGH broke ,huh?
*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

:blink: Huh? Reindeer? Are you sure you frisked my pockets? 
That bag isn't mine, you know...
Santa asked me to bring the bag with the breakage back to the workshop...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

*double post due to acting up of ... well, whatever it has been...*


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 27, 2008)

frisks timberwolf and finds noisemakers and funny hats...prepping for the holiday tw?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm honestly surprised what people find in my pockets. I often don't have a clue how that stuff got there...

Frisking bobbleheaddoll, I found a honky tonk piano, a monkey and a donkey...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 28, 2008)

well, i might own up on the monkey (christmas present for dr. p but he wouldn't stay in the box) but the piano and donkey are beyond me...
wow...must have my dr. who coat on to get all those in there....

frisks timberwolf and leaves the piano...of the 1000+ songs in my computer not a single honky tonk...use it in good health!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 28, 2008)

* frisks bobble and finds the next 30 posts that timber was going to place in this thread......he is going to want these back!!!! *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Frisking mossy, I found some outdated post concepts of mine, a yoyo :huh: and some snow. Funny it didn't melt...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

*Frisks Timberwolf in a frenzy....desperately searching for that monkey and donkey he mentioned earlier*


*ish turned on again but refuses to let it show....* :doh: :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Frisking GEF, I found a switch... I wonder what it is good for...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

that switch is good for one of two things:

1. Turning me on again....which doesn't seem difficult

2. beating me....which takes us back to number one  




Good times either way.....:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Ah...  I see...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Frisking GEF thoroughly, I finally found the manual to the switch...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2009)

No need for a manual....I will be more than happy to demonstrate how it's used......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

You know, it has so many directions to switch - and you could even press it like a button!
I simply felt a little lost...

Thanx for the offer, though. I'll gladly come back to it when I'm ready. Reading a manual might be interesting, but testing things in real life is definitively more fun.


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking GEF, I found a switch... I wonder what it is good for...



Take a better look, Wolfie. It's the trigger switch
on Greenie's new Milwaukee electric cawk gun.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

You allow me not to comment this...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2009)

That big.........gun is kind of scary....even to me  :blush: :bow:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 4, 2009)

awww...come on gef...it's not scary...just think of it another way..men squeeze it repeatedly and it spouts a sticky substance... not so scary...this one is even electric...takes the work right out of it...lol.

frisks gef and found the cliff notes to her switch that she is mailing to tw.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Frisking bobbleheaddoll, I found these:     , which apparently are mine. How did they get into your purse?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2009)

(How have I missed THIS thread?!) 

I frisked TW, and found a whole lotta melting snow!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

In my fur, yes. 
Outside, there's a whole lotta more snow, fresh from tonight. Light, fluffy snow - gets blown away easily.

Frisking BBMe, I found a bikini.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2009)

*Frisks TW and finds those instructions to the switch that she had slipped into his pocked the other day still there......* :doh:


----------



## dragorat (Jan 5, 2009)

*Frisks GEF.....Don't really find anything of interest(Seems everyone else found all the good stuff) but enjoy running my paws all over for the fun of it....(I know I'm BAD!)*


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 5, 2009)

Smiles and frisk the Rat man and tickles a bit while i frisk.
Opps I think I feel a wedge of cheese in the front pocket wait thats not a pocket.
Oh but here is a shit load of tokens I wonder what i can turn them in for? tee hee.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *Frisks TW and finds those instructions to the switch that she had slipped into his pocked the other day still there......* :doh:


Where else should they be? I carry them with me to read them, you know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Smiles and frisk the Rat man and tickles a bit while i frisk.
> Opps I think I feel a wedge of cheese in the front pocket wait thats not a pocket.
> Oh but here is a shit load of tokens I wonder what i can turn them in for? tee hee.


Frisking chocolate desire, I found a lot of chocolate... :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Where else should they be? I carry them with me to read them, you know?



If you read them then.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Really interesting reading...


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 13, 2009)

Tickles the wolfie as i frisk and all i can find is lumps of fur all sticky with chocolate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Must've come from your fingers... 

Tickling, er, frisking CD, I found some fun.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 16, 2009)

frisked timberwolf just to get my hands warm...it's freezing here!


----------



## dragorat (Jan 16, 2009)

*Frisks Bobble just to warm her up....
*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Frisking dragorat, I found some dragonfire... Now that's cozy.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

_Frisked Timberwolf...found some reality._


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found lot's of Y's(they suck)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> _Frisked Timberwolf...found some reality._


I'm as surprised as you... :blink:
Is my brand on it? (See sigpic)
Where did you find it?



steely said:


> Frisked Adamantoise and found lot's of Y's(they suck)


Frisked steely and found some steel. :huh:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found an animal...  lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Now I'm really surprised...  Arf!

I dared to frisk kinkykitten and found 700 posts.


----------



## Diego (Jan 17, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and discovered a sexy beast :eat2:


----------



## steely (Jan 17, 2009)

Frisking Diego and found he was too cute for words


----------



## steely (Jan 17, 2009)

I frisked myself and found I'm missing a tooth


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 17, 2009)

frisked steely and left a quarter for the missing tooth


----------



## Diego (Jan 17, 2009)

Frisked bobbleheaddoll and found a pretty avatar


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 17, 2009)

Frisked Diego and found a sign that says "I <3 boys." 

Heartbroken.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 17, 2009)

frisked bbm and found a band-aid for her heart.

no matter who diego :wubu:...he's still a cutie!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

Frisked BobbleHeadDoll and found a nice personality to go with the lovely face


----------



## dragorat (Jan 18, 2009)

*Frisks GEF & finds a heart so full of love it weighs a ton!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

dragorat said:


> *Frisks GEF & finds a heart so full of love it weighs a ton!*



No, that was my stomach that weighs a ton.... 


Frisked Dragorat and found a wonderful person that is kind to everyone :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Frisking GEF, I found a nice belly... :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Diego said:


> Frisked Timberwolf and discovered a sexy beast :eat2:


It's sometimes is utterly surprising to me what people find while frisking me... :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

Frisks Timberwolf's sexy beast......:batting:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 18, 2009)

A large bottle of...ummmm.....sauce?



:blink:


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

Frisked mossystate and left in a mossy state


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 18, 2009)

Frisked Diego and found a some snozzberry-flavored hair gel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

While frisking Fascinita, I found some signs written in a language I can't read. Like Hieroglyphs or something... :blink:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 20, 2009)

frisked timberwolf and found a container of GEF's secret sauce...


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Frisked bobbleheaddoll and found a lovely picture of her from the Asheville Meetup:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

*frisks steely....*

*Found a membership card to the 500 club!* :shocked:


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Frisks Adamantoise and finds an unlimited knowledge of music...and you always beat me to it.


----------



## imfree (Jan 20, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> While frisking Fascinita, I found some signs written in a language I can't read. Like Hieroglyphs or something... :blink:



Oh My!!! Fasc, what were doing with that partial schematic
of my receiver"???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Huh? Didn't notice that one... That's quite readable... and I know someone who can tell me more about it (IRL)...


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found a road map of Germany.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

Frisked George and found some two girls one cup videos


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

Frisking Flw, I found tlw... :blink:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

While frisking Timberwolf I found fur, and lots of it


----------



## imfree (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't need no friskin' to see that Mossy has come
up with one of the most fun threads in the Forums.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

Frisking imfree, I found lots of energy...


----------



## imfree (Jan 21, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking imfree, I found lots of energy...



Thanks, TW, that's great to hear. I guess I'm doing OK, considering
that I was hospitalized earlier this month. While the energy you see 
is spirit, my body is slowly, but surely catching up to the spirit.:bow:


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Frisked George and found some two girls one cup videos



I swear I do not know how that got there :O


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

steely said:


> Frisked bobbleheaddoll and found a lovely picture of her from the Asheville Meetup:happy:


 
thank you steely...that was very sweet of you. i am not very photogenic..so they are 2 of only a handful in existence...lol.


frisked george and tried to get the adorable new shoes he just got...but they are lace ups and i wasn't fast enough...


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oi you keep your hands of my shoes 

Frisked bobbleheaddoll and found a large amount of bank notes, I think there must be something funny going on at that bank of hers lol.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

Frisked George and found a nice ass in dem jeans. *High fives Bexy*


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Frisked Famouslastwords and found a set of vampire fangs.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

george83 said:


> Frisked Famouslastwords and found a set of vampire fangs.


 lol
Frisked George and found a Jack Off Jill CD


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 21, 2009)

Frisked FLW and found a cruelty-free feather boa and a French tickler.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Frisked Fascinita and found a drawing of a moose.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2009)

Frisked George and found a prettier shade of lipstick than mine. :huh:


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Frisked bigbeautifulme and found an Amazon wish list.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 21, 2009)

Frisking George as I speak. 

Wait! What's this? An "I Love Bexy" tattoo on his left bazoom?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2009)

I frisked Fasci and found an ode to vibrators.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Frisking George as I speak.
> 
> Wait! What's this? An "I Love Bexy" tattoo on his left bazoom?



and a mighty fine tattoo it is to .

Frisked bigbeautifulme and found a tiny purple heart in her hands.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

george83 said:


> and a mighty fine tattoo it is to .
> 
> Frisked bigbeautifulme and found a tiny purple heart in her hands.



Frisked George and found his hand in his pocket. playing pocket pool


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Frisking FLw, I found a map of Burbank, IL... :huh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found... some papers written in gibberish.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

In gibberish? If you mean nonsense, okay, could be...

Besides, I found 800 posts while frisking you... I wonder where you hide the rest...


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

Frisked timberwolf and found some paperclips, and a stick of Juicy Fruit?  McGyver perhaps?


----------



## mimosa (Jan 22, 2009)

Frisked snuffy2000 and found kindness, handsome blue eyes.....and the fact that he is too young for me.......dammit.:doh:


----------



## imfree (Jan 22, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Frisked snuffy2000 and found kindness, handsome blue eyes.....and the fact that he is too young for me.......dammit.:doh:



Frisked Mimosa, found the loveliest heart, soul, and brown eyes, 
ever!:smitten:, aaah! but the lovely gal is just too young for
this ole' dog.:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> Frisked timberwolf and found some paperclips, and a stick of Juicy Fruit?  McGyver perhaps?


You missed the baking soda... 



imfree said:


> Frisked Mimosa, found the loveliest heart, soul, and brown eyes,
> ever!:smitten:, aaah! but the lovely gal is just too young for
> this ole' dog.:doh:


Frisking imfree, I found some LEDs, a circuit board, some capacitors, a tube, a fuse, some wires, a resistor and a speaker...
Oh, and a soldering iron...


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 22, 2009)

Frisk Mr. Wolf and wait whats this..... A green eyed Fairy hiding in his pocket.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

Frisked Chocolate Desire and found she had: Looks, $500, and a Kroger card.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

frisking snuffy, I found a picture of Chuck Norris wearing glasses... :blink:


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found some photos of plants


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

Frisked George and found, Timberwolf's Baking Soda......There we go


----------



## imfree (Jan 22, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> You missed the baking soda...
> 
> Frisking imfree, I found some LEDs, a circuit board, some capacitors, a tube, a fuse, some wires, a resistor and a speaker...
> Oh, and a soldering iron...



Now ya' tell me! I had a burning pain in my leg yesterday.
That damned soldering iron must have fallen in my pocket
while it was still hot!!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 22, 2009)

My turn...............

Edgar.......found tons of wires and gibblegooks that I have no idea what they are, various Chia leftover green fuzzies and the most important thing.......a huge, kind and loving heart!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

I frisked Theatrmuse/Kara and found a gift card to Best Buy!  *steal*


----------



## imfree (Jan 22, 2009)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> My turn...............
> 
> Edgar.......found tons of wires and gibblegooks that I have no idea what they are, various Chia leftover green fuzzies and the most important thing.......a huge, kind and loving heart!



You bless me beyond words, Kara. Thank you for loving
me and being my friend.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 23, 2009)

imfree said:


> You bless me beyond words, Kara. Thank you for loving
> me and being my friend.



Frisked imfree, and found not only various home-made technical devices, but a small collection of oompa loompas he kept for when he decided to open up his tech factory.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> Frisked George and found, Timberwolf's Baking Soda......There we go


Are you sure it was mine? Did it have my brand? (see my sigpic)



imfree said:


> Now ya' tell me! I had a burning pain in my leg yesterday.
> That damned soldering iron must have fallen in my pocket
> while it was still hot!!!


It indeed still was warm as I found it...



snuffy2000 said:


> Frisked imfree, and found not only various home-made technical devices, but a small collection of oompa loompas he kept for when he decided to open up his tech factory.


Frisking snuffy, I found... 

*
:blink:NOTHING!**:blink:* 



:huh: Where did you put all the stuff you took from us while frisking? :huh:​


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 23, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found...

...an advance copy of Starcraft 2?? About time they made one...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Frisked mulrooney13.... and found a random rep for him


----------



## george83 (Jan 23, 2009)

Frisked Kinkykitten and found a spot that wasnt piercecd


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2009)

Frisked George and found striped panty hose......


----------



## Canonista (Jan 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frisked George and found striped panty hose......



Oh. My. God.

Clear your schedule for the next couple days...:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2009)

Unsure what Canonista meant exactly but frisked him anyway and found he is ticklish in certain spots.....


----------



## Canonista (Jan 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Unsure what Canonista meant exactly but frisked him anyway and found he is ticklish in certain spots.....



It was over entirely too soon. I think you should do it again.

Next time bring handcuffs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2009)

Frisked Canonista in the hope of garnering other amenities to go with those handcuffs.....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 23, 2009)

I frisked GEF and found a cat o nine tails.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Frisked Timberwolf and found...
> 
> ...an advance copy of Starcraft 2?? About time they made one...


You mean, Starcraft 2, episode 1... 


Famouslastwords said:


> I frisked GEF and found a cat o nine tails.


Frisking FLW, I found something else... :huh:


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 23, 2009)

Tried frisking Timberwolf, but fell into a conundrum, instead.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 23, 2009)

Frisked Fascinita and found a cock between her rolls


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

Frisked FLW and was endlessly entertained


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Frisked Fascinita and found a cock between her rolls




Frisked FLW and found a potty mouth.........and myself strangely turned on again......:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found the fairy. :bounce:


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found his day planner. Looked at what it says for this week....

...all it says is "movie night with Angelina"


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2009)

Frisked mulrooney13 and found a Brad Pitt look-alike kit.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

Frisked Fascie and found lemon cake smushed all over her rolls......:blink:


</turned on again>


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found a DVD with the words "Erotic Baking with GEF" written in Sharpie.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

Frisked Mulrooney in search of his big............sharpie


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found that it was very difficult to concentrate after her previous frisking...

...also found some chewing gum. Trident. I stole a piece.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you sure that's gum you have in your mouth? I'm a dirty, dirty girl......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

I frisked GEF and found a clean fairy...


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 26, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found, a Monty Python DVD?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2009)

Frisked Snuffy and found a young hard body.........:wubu:



Timberwolf said:


> I frisked GEF and found a clean fairy...



You obviously went much lower than my mind when you frisked me.....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2009)

Frisked Greenie and I can't keep my hands off her boobs to search.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2009)

Frisked FLW and found those Disney panties she posted in another thread...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2009)

You know that's just my butt with some temporary tattoos on it right?

Frisked Greenie and found eyeliner. Oooo pointy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> You know that's just my butt with some temporary tattoos on it right?
> 
> Frisked Greenie and found eyeliner. Oooo pointy!



That eyeliner is brand new- give it back!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...
> You obviously went much lower than my mind when you frisked me.....


You know, after all the frisking action in this thread, you have to frisk very thorough to find anything... 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That eyeliner is brand new- give it back!


Frisking GEF, I found something I believe is another eyeliner... Though it looks a little different than the ones I've seen yet...


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found...

...a very long delay in between posts. And a lava lamp keychain.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

Frisked Mulrooney and found.........a dirty metaphor for lava lamp.....


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found a post from June of 1997 which is believed to be the only post ever submitted by her that didn't contain innuendo.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

Frisked Mulrooney and found him pretending he doesn't like dirty metaphors......


----------



## RacinJason (Feb 22, 2009)

Frisked GEF, got punched in the eye for having cold hands.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Frisking RJ, I found a black eye...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 22, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf and found that he DOES have a very large.....errrr.....BRAIN!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

frisking Kara, I found a bucket full of trouble... :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2009)

frisked TW .. and stole a cd of Yello (that was in his coat pocket.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey! :blink: We use to "find" things here, not steal! 

Frisking the toad, I found 9K something posts and a set of poker cards.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2009)

Frisked TW searching for that large.........brain Kara found....


----------



## moore2me (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I've been frisking GEF for 4 hours now, and I have found that mother nature cheated me big time. Now I'm pissed. I want a redo.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Frisking moore, I started to wonder what she's talking about...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2009)

Frisked TW and found some cheesecake in his pocket.......it was delicious :batting:


----------



## RacinJason (Feb 23, 2009)

Frisked GEF, found cheese cake crumbs in her bra. Then I was quickly punched in the other eye.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

Frisking RJ, I found another black eye...

You'd better wear gloves...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2009)

Frisked TW and found warm hands.......:batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

frisking GEF, I found something cool and fruity...


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found a pair of sharp false fangs.







Yoink!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 23, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found these....






apparently they were stolen from TW


----------



## imfree (Feb 24, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Frisked Adamantoise and found these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fangs a lot, Famouslastwords.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2009)

Makes me wonder who put them into my pocket... I don't need false fangs.


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 24, 2009)

i found a new myspace friend hahaha in ^^


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 24, 2009)

I frisked MamaLisa and found that nobody has been frisking for 3 posts!


----------



## dragorat (Feb 24, 2009)

*Frisked Famous & found out she so much more than a pretty smile...*


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 7, 2009)

Frisked Dragorat and found...

the deed to a steel mill?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2009)

Frisking mulrooney, I found a smiley rainbow...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

I frisked TW and found my eggs......


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 8, 2009)

Frisked GEF-Found some cool fruit...


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 8, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found a Dojinshi


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked GEF-Found some cool fruit...




cool fruit is otherwise known as jello.... 


"watch it wiggle...see it jiggle...."


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> cool fruit is otherwise known as jello....
> 
> 
> "watch it wiggle...see it jiggle...."



Good lord,I could go for some jello right now...LOL.  :eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 9, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found no jello.

*offers some*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 9, 2009)

I frisked FLW and found... $1.50 in change and a pack of Rolo's... mmmm Rolo's...


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Frisked Lulu and found...copper-colored foil that appears to have trace amounts of chocolate. She has a guilty look on her face as well....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Frisking mulrooney, I found a Juve banner...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Frisking TW, I found a one eyed one horn flying purple people eater ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Frisking the toad, I found some messengers... :blink:

(while doing that, I wondered about where that OEOHFPPE came from...)


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Frisking the Timberwolf, I found an AWESOME camera of some sort.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

:blink: :blink: :blink: Hey! Not my camera! :blink: :blink: :blink:

*Frisks the toad to get it back*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink: Hey! Not my camera! :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> *Frisks the toad to get it back*



I didn't take it. I just looked at it. :blush:


Frisks TW and finds nothing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> I didn't take it. I just looked at it. :blush:


Ah, this explains why I couldn't find it...


swamptoad said:


> Frisks TW and finds nothing.


Must have been because I wasn't there...


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found an extra fifty bucks from that wager he placed on Bayern Munich to beat Sporting Lisbon.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Frisked mulrooney13 and found a peach.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Frisked swamptoad and found...

...a golden gopher?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2009)

Frisked Mulrooney and found a few stray pieces of pepperoni that have fallen off that french bread pizza....


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

*Frisked GEF!*
*Found some more Jell-o!!! :eat2: *


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found some guitar picks.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Frisked Adamantoise and found some guitar picks.



Yikes! Thank you-I swear,these things are bloody easy to lose!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes they are. I rediscovered some of my guitar picks just the other day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Yes they are. I rediscovered some of my guitar picks just the other day.




Exactly where did you find them, Jeffrey? :batting:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Exactly where did you find them, Jeffrey? :batting:




Nosey! 


I found them in a drawer that Josalynn keeps some of her stuff in. It was mixed in there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2009)

Now how in the world did they end up in.........."Josalynn's stuff"?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

I have stuff out in the open .. and she cleans and they end up in drawers. :doh:

Frisks GEF and finds a Luscious Jackson CD!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Frisked Timberwolf and found an extra fifty bucks from that wager he placed on Bayern Munich to beat Sporting Lisbon.


I wish I had done that... 



swamptoad said:


> I have stuff out in the open .. and she cleans and they end up in drawers. :doh:
> 
> Frisks GEF and finds a Luscious Jackson CD!


Frisking the toad, I found myself finding some guitar picks - and a string.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now how in the world did they end up in.........."Josalynn's stuff"?




 *shrugs*


She put them there.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2009)

Frisks TW .... and finds an owl.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 15, 2009)

*frisks Swampy, and finds a telephone used for calling Wifey*

*frisks self looking for even a single iota of common sense because it is SIX AM and still haven't gone to bed yet*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

Frisking BBMe, I found some common sense. :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2009)

Frisks TW and finds tlw. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *frisks Swampy, and finds a telephone used for calling Wifey*
> 
> *frisks self looking for even a single iota of common sense because it is SIX AM and still haven't gone to bed yet*




...... :doh:  ......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2009)

Frisked Swampy and found him going through Josalynn's drawers again.......


----------



## VVET (Mar 15, 2009)

Frisked Green-Eyed Fairy and found....Oh My....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

Frisking VVET, I found...

Well, what did I find?

The One Ring... :blink:

(VVET doesn't look like Gollum, though... :huh


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found some fantastic photography!


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 15, 2009)

frisked and found adam ant in the name lol

anyone with adam ant in their name is OK with me


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frisked Swampy and found him going through Josalynn's drawers again.......




It's actually a dresser that we both share .... she justs uses it for more of her stuff.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> frisked and found adam ant in the name lol
> 
> anyone with adam ant in their name is OK with me



Frisked MamaLisa and found assorted chocolates.


----------



## Emma (Mar 16, 2009)

Frisked Swamptoad and found three chimps, a sausage and paris hilton.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

What an odd combination of findings!  :blink:



Frisked CurvyEm and found some icecream.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 16, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Frisked MamaLisa and found assorted chocolates.



i hate chocolate .. lol


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> i hate chocolate .. lol



for real? :doh:


*gasps*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Frisking ST, I found a gasp. :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

*Frisked Timberwolf*

Found a blink. :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and had a real hard time finding anything so I kept.....feeling around......and felt some more...and.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Frisking GEF, I found a whole lotta woman.


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

Frisking Mr.Wolf I found my missing hug for today.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 16, 2009)

steely said:


> Frisking Mr.Wolf I found my missing hug for today.



Frisked Steely and stole the hug from her... lol.. Group hug anyone??

and yes i really do hate chocolate... im not a big eater of sweet foods.. just normal savoury food... the only sweet food i like is baclava.. and ice cream..


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Frisking ML, I found some messengers and a quite familiar looking hug. :blink:


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Frisks Timberwolf and finds .... a Hylian Shield!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

Frisking T-Bear, I found about 400 posts and three cans of rep. Cheers!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2009)

_*I frisked Timberwolf "at the wrong place" and found T-Bear's "hidden places beyond the briar thickets".*_ 

_*Oh my! Why hello there!:blush:*_


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

That must have been a can of strong rep... :blink:

Frisking OWA, I found NYC. Er... :blink: :huh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2009)

Frisking T-wolf I uncovered a snail, a butterfly and a spider.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2009)

_Frisked OneWickedAngel

Found an *Edge*!_


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

Frisking Thomas, I found some facial expressions:
:huh:  :blink:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 22, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and found his deviantart page.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found a tiara.


----------



## steely (Mar 22, 2009)

Frisking Mr.Wolf I found pure kindness.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 22, 2009)

*I went to frisk Steely but she's not there! *:doh:


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 22, 2009)

As a french spokesperson, I don't understand what is frisk :doh:


----------



## frankman (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm SO taking advantage of your language disability. I frisk and grope Slamaga, and state in a reassuring voice that this is very much part of our culture, until I find:

a ball of rubber bands and a deck chair.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 22, 2009)

I really hate the confusion, plz a definition :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I really hate the confusion, plz a definition :blush:




In the USA, police "frisk" a suspect by lightly patting down the outline of their bodies to see if they can find weapons, drugs, etc. 

In this thread, "frisking" means patting down another person....but in a friendly....or even sexual type of way......

It basically means getting searched of........felt up.....you understand that part, don't ya?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 22, 2009)

I frisked GEF and found a pocket full of kindness, a very sweet smile....


and a slightly "used" banana....   :doh:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> In the USA, police "frisk" a suspect by lightly patting down the outline of their bodies to see if they can find weapons, drugs, etc.
> 
> In this thread, "frisking" means patting down another person....but in a friendly....or even sexual type of way......
> 
> It basically means getting searched of........felt up.....you understand that part, don't ya?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 23, 2009)

*I frisked Violet_Beauregard and found Foreplay/Longtime   *


----------



## frankman (Mar 23, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and found:
Joy and a xeroxed picture of Campbell's Tomato Soup


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

Frisking frankman, I found a approx. 2,000 year old cowboy hat. :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Frisked TW and found pocket change, old receipts, and some very old looking mandolin with some scratches on it and some gum stuck to the inside of it.


----------



## frankman (Mar 23, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking frankman, I found a approx. 2,000 year old cowboy hat. :blink:



Careful with that, it was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-ah whatever. wear it proudly!


----------



## frankman (Mar 23, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Frisked TW and found pocket change, old receipts, and some very old looking mandolin with some scratches on it and some gum stuck to the inside of it.



Frisked swamptoad and found a collection of Muppetshow reruns and a ticket stub for the kamasutra convention.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Frisked frankman and found a microphone!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

T-Bear was frisked!

Found a Tanuki!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found tentacle rape.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 23, 2009)

I frisked FLW with the help of GEF about the meaning of the word (thx) and I found money with which I bought (The thing she likes) to her.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Frisked Slamaga and found an old Guy LaFleur jersey...still can't figure out what that Nordiques logo is supposed to be...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I frisked FLW with the help of GEF about the meaning of the word (thx) and I found money with which I bought (The thing she likes) to her.


Awww thanks.



mulrooney13 said:


> Frisked Slamaga and found an old Guy LaFleur jersey...still can't figure out what that Nordiques logo is supposed to be...



I frisked Mulrooney and found a half eaten Double Double from In N Out.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Frisked Famouslastwords and found a cute smile.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ooh a double frisk! I feel special 

Frisked Adamantoise and found a video game reference in a previous post.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> T-Bear was frisked!
> 
> Found a Tanuki!



hehehehe! <3 Tanuki!

T-Bear Frisked mulrooney13 and found a Juventus jersey!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

Frisked T-Bear and found Music... Music... and well, Music.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 24, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Frisked T-Bear and found Music... Music... and well, Music.



I frisked OWA and found some huuuuuuuuge bazongas.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 24, 2009)

After buying her what she wants, FLW let me frisk her again so I did so. I found a paper and a pen. I thought it was not that original so I decided to write a poem for her.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 24, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> After buying her what she wants, FLW let me frisk her again so I did so. I found a paper and a pen. I thought it was not that original so I decided to write a poem for her.



Awww you're a sweety.

I frisked Slamaga and found that he is not only cute, but also sweet as well.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found a :blush:.


:blink:


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Frisking Mr.Wolf,I found:blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

Frisking steely,I found a ticket with #513 written on it.


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Frisking Adamantoise,I found an avatar I really love.:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 25, 2009)

_*Frisking Steely I found a dream of beautiful things.*_


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 25, 2009)

I frisked OWA and found,.. a Big beautiful smile a glorious curvy body :eat2: and a blessed soul


----------



## frankman (Mar 25, 2009)

Frisked BarbBBW and found: a stuffed toy horse's head and an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

frisking frankman, I found a pair of Klompen.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 25, 2009)

I frisked Wolf and found a book of philosophy (sorry I've been zombified by an evening of philosophy)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2009)

Frisked Slamaga and found a very nice smile......and renewed my love of Canadians


----------



## frankman (Mar 26, 2009)

Frisked Green Eyed Fairy and found an overwhelming sensation to say Albuquerque 5 times in a row. Odd, that.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

I frisked Frankman and found a cowboy in a Puma sweatshirt. (Wait - cowboys wear sweatshirts?)


----------



## frankman (Mar 26, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I frisked Frankman and found a cowboy in a Puma sweatshirt. (Wait - cowboys wear sweatshirts?)



They sure do.

I frisked OneWickedAngel and found someone who looked at my profile picture


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

OPS! Had too many Dim windows open - wrong thread! Sorry.

~Wicked


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

I frisked her and found Wild Self Confidance and Self Esteem to the MAX!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Frisking Grand, I found a "?". :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and got it back! LOL


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 26, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found a cute little minature grandi.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found... erm, well... I'm not sure if it would apply to the rules of this board if I'd tell that...


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 26, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found the weird and complex idea he meant


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 26, 2009)

i frisked Slamaga and found a box of chocolates,(which I took :eat1 flowers, and a great big heart full of love!


----------



## sEcks Factor (Mar 27, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and I found a Kama Sutra book, lube, tissues and mouth wash! ;-)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2009)

Frisking sEcks Factor, I found the truth about sports...


----------



## frankman (Mar 27, 2009)

frisking Timberwolf and found all the lost memories from october.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 27, 2009)

frisking Frankman, I found myself frisking him alot more then needed :blush:haha,... after all the groping :smitten:,..umm i mean frisking,.. I found a microphone, concert tickets, and a beautiful voice! Oh yeah and I am putting in his pocket the "stuffed toy horse head" he found on me prior  weird just weird haha


----------



## frankman (Mar 27, 2009)

That's so weird: I lost my voice, but as it turned out it was right there in my pocket all along...

I take it BarbBBW is not so hot on the Godfather paraphernalia? To each his/her own I guess.

I frisked BarbBBW right back and found: 2 bottles of sexy, 6 cartons of awesomeness and two little mice with plans to take over the world!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 27, 2009)

frankman said:


> That's so weird: I lost my voice, but as it turned out it was right there in my pocket all along...
> 
> I take it BarbBBW is not so hot on the Godfather paraphernalia? To each his/her own I guess.
> 
> I frisked BarbBBW right back and found: 2 bottles of sexy, 6 cartons of awesomeness and two little mice with plans to take over the world!!



Ok Frankman,.. you are right ,... never saw the Godfather movies....eeeekk yeah , i know. But I did consult with my husband,.. and he filled me in on the "Godfather's Horse head thingy,.. And Ughhh gross. :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

I frisked her and found that she don't like it!


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 27, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked her and found that she don't like it!



you are right Floras,.. I LOVED it:smitten: haha
while frisking Floras, I have found,... A freshly caught bass , a collection of DVD's and some gorgeous locks of long luscious hair!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> you are right Floras,.. I LOVED it:smitten: haha
> while frisking Floras, I have found,... A freshly caught bass , a collection of DVD's and some gorgeous locks of long luscious hair!




And again I frisked BarbBBW and noticed that she noticed a few things.......


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 27, 2009)

Frisked Grandi Floras and found a dog necklace and I don't know why I found this so I wanted to give her a dog to fit with the necklace. But I got frisked by Barb bbw who ate my expensive chocolates (they didn't seem to be expensive). Ruined by chocolates (it doesn't matter ), I walked down the road, the image of that necklace in my mind. A dog, run out of the bushes at my right and put me out of my thoughts. He seems to be alone, so I took it and give it to Grandi Floras.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2009)

Frisking Slamanga I found some french words. (A lot of them, actually, but I didn't take them all...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2009)

Frisked TW and found a list of his favorite dirty French words.....


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 27, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found a dictionnary to know what some of these words means


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 27, 2009)

Frisked Slamaga and found a wooly hat!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 27, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise & found pen & paper.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 27, 2009)

Frisked Cleofatra and found various hair highlights (which are awesome btw)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2009)

Frisked free2beme and found a big.........cheesecake and some sweet cherry sauce between those mcopen legs........


----------



## Spanky (Mar 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frisked free2beme and found a big.........cheesecake and some sweet cherry sauce between those mcopen legs........



mmmmmmmkay.

2:30am and no one is looking. 

I am going to frisk GEF. :happy:

And I don't care what the [email protected]& I find. If anything......

Just frisky frisky frisky.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

Frisking Spanky, I found a contentedly smile...


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 28, 2009)

Spanky said:


> mmmmmmmkay.
> 
> 2:30am and no one is looking.
> 
> ...






* LOL @ frisky  *


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

Frisked Cleofatra and found: five LOLs, 3 ROFLS and a purple LMAO.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 28, 2009)

Frisked frankman & found more than a smile.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2009)

I frisked cleofatra_74 and didn't find a thing that wasn't supposed to be found.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 28, 2009)

Frisking Grandi Floras, I found very interesting facts and a kickass trivia game.


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

Frisking free2bemeo4,I found the perfect Flair.


----------



## imfree (Mar 28, 2009)

Frisked Steely and found 2 mp3 CD's of 60's
oldies, 20 hours' worth!!!


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

Frisking imfree,I found Dan Fogelberg of which I'm rather fond.


----------



## imfree (Mar 28, 2009)

:doh:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:doh:


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 28, 2009)

Tried to frisk I'mfree but he flew away, letting a note on the floor which said you don't know Dan Fogelberg... How could he knew. I'm standing here, perplex about this note.


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

Frisking Slamaga,I found running shoes and a happy man.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

Fisking steely, I found a warm hug.


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found that warm hug and gave it back to him.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

Frisking steely, I found a buffalo nickel.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 29, 2009)

while frisking Swamptoad, i found an IPOD, a picture of his beautiful wife, and an appointment book!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found some curves. Dangerous curves.


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

I have frisked Timberwolf so many times,I think I'm down to unmentionables


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)

I frisked steely just to find that she was not there.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

I frisked myself and found out that I am ticklish..........


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 30, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked myself and found out that I am ticklish..........



While I was frisking Grandi Floras I found out she KNOWS exactly whats going on!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

And as I frisked BarbBBW, I noticed that she is very observant.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

_Frisked Grandi Floras!
Found a Fishing Rod!_


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 30, 2009)

Frisking Adamantoise and found worms for fishing.


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

Frisking Slamaga I found a happy,confused crushee person.:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

I frisked steely and found that she likes fuzzy little tan doggies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found Floras...


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found a :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

_Frisked steely!_

_Found *Sweet Smile* x1!_


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 31, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found out he,......never has a post go unnoticed Adamantoise never has a post go unnoticed Adamantoise never has a post go unnoticed hehehe


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found something purple, soft, flirtations and sweet.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 31, 2009)

I started to frisk OneWickedAngel and then had a flash of inspiration. I think the two of us should go out visit some threads here at DIMS and find some beefcake to frisk. I think between the two of us, we could have a rockin time.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I started to frisk OneWickedAngel and then had a flash of inspiration. I think the two of us should go out visit some threads here at DIMS and find some beefcake to frisk. I think between the two of us, we could have a rockin time.



*sssh! Be bearwy, bearwy quiet... Moore2me and I are hunting Dim Beefcake to frisk! 
*


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 31, 2009)

I frisked the angel.. 


mmmmmm

that is all lol


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 31, 2009)

I frisked MamaLisa & found an awesome attitude.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 31, 2009)

I frisked Cleofatra and found ,..we are the same age and she had some shrimp on the barbie for us to eat!!!! YUM:eat1:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

I frisked MamaLisa (because I can't rep her until I spread it around and I knew she'd like that better) and found some little guy in a really fancy purple trench named Prince Roger Nelson?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and found that she isn't all as wicked as her nickname portrays.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found Washington.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 1, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found The Last Word


----------



## steely (Apr 1, 2009)

Frisking snuggletiger I found real estate papers.:happy:


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2009)

Frisking steely, I found the papers she had just lifted from Snuggle Tiger, and tossed them back at him. Grinning, I remark "Lunch is on you,right Snuggles?"




-Uriel


----------



## steely (Apr 1, 2009)

Frisking Uriel,I was rendered speechless


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

I frisked steely and found that she noticed important things other's are intersted in.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found her changing a letter.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and found that she followed me to another section of the forum and seen that I had to change a word in one of the other threads.


----------



## frankman (Apr 3, 2009)

I frisked Grandi Floras and found a huge amount of posts, 2 desks, a buzzer, and a daily trivia game.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 3, 2009)

I frisked Frankman and found a member of the 500 Club.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2009)

Frisking OWA, I found another member of the 500 club...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Frisked timberwolf and found that he hasn't been to some of the other threads for a few days.


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 3, 2009)

Frisked Grandi Floras and found a heart necklace


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Frisking Slamaga,I found that he is very young and I am:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Frisked steely and found poetry in her sig.


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found the most fun,ever!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Frisked steely and found six cold cans of rep.


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Frisking Adamantoise found we have the same cold cans of rep.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 3, 2009)

I love frisking Steely!! I think we should atleast do dinner after all these Frisks Steely! 
Frisking Steely, and I found some warm hugs, a sunshiny smile and some nice curves


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW,I found a map to southern Arizona.Hold dinner,it'll be about 2 weeks.LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 3, 2009)

steely said:


> Frisking BarbBBW,I found a map to southern Arizona.Hold dinner,it'll be about 2 weeks.LOL



You got it Steely! hahahah

Frisking Steely, I found she likes dinner's!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 3, 2009)

While frisking Barb I found that I am jealous of her and Steely's relationship


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 3, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> While frisking Barb I found that I am jealous of her and Steely's relationship



Frisking FLW,... Frisking FLW,...Frisking FLW Ohh,..sorry :doh: i found a really hot profile pic with Cleavage:eat2:!! Yummmmmmm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Frisked Grandi Floras and found a heart necklace



I don't own a any necklaces because they get tangled in my long hair, so I don't know where you saw that. But thanks anywho! LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

As I frisked BarbBBW and found that she makes good sense most of the time.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 4, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> As I frisked BarbBBW and found that she makes good sense most of the time.



LMAO GF sooo true,.."most of the time" Sometimes its just ninesense that billows outta my mouth!

Frisking GF and found a necklace tangled in her hair! OUCH! SO, I braided her long lush locks! And finished it with a Beautiful red bow!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2009)

Frisked Barb to find a curvy pic trollop... and I mean curvy.


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found no secrets,no secrets at all.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

I just frisked steely and found that she followed me in another thread that I have been following myself in lately.


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 4, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I don't own a any necklaces because they get tangled in my long hair, so I don't know where you saw that. But thanks anywho! LOL



Didn't know about this 

Frisked Grandi Floras and found a love letter which I didn't open. Maybe the necklace is a part of a gift for someone??...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2009)

I frisked Slamaga and found a friendly spirit


----------



## frankman (Apr 4, 2009)

Frisked the Green eyed Fairy and found one of the most hilarious rep-comments so far. All caps no less


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2009)

Frisked Frankman and found he can make her laugh sometimes....


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 4, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found a wonderful personality.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found that check I sent him....


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frisked Adamantoise and found that check I sent him....



Aye?! What Cheque? *pockets cheque discretley* 

Frisked GEF again, and found a big book of cheeky humour!


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found that I missed him tonight.:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

Frisking steely, I found some light in her eyes... and some flowers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2009)

Frisked TW and stole some of those flowers he just took from Steely


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Didn't know about this
> 
> Frisked Grandi Floras and found a love letter which I didn't open. Maybe the necklace is a part of a gift for someone??...



Nope, not a silly letter like that, are you sure you are reading things right? 
I can't think of a single person there ole boy. LOL:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

I frisked Green Eyed Fairy and noticed that she noticed that another poster may have stolen some flowers from another poster.


----------



## frankman (Apr 5, 2009)

I frisked Grandi Floras and found that another poster noticed that another poster might have stolen another poster's flowers. I guess we'll have to ask another poster to see what another poster thinks of all this...


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 5, 2009)

I Frisked frankman and found The princess Bride DVD!?... Awesome~


----------



## frankman (Apr 5, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I Frisked frankman and found The princess Bride DVD!?... Awesome~



Yeah, I'm gonna need that back though...


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 5, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Nope, not a silly letter like that, are you sure you are reading things right?
> I can't think of a single person there ole boy. LOL:blush:



Yeah right! I know , you made it difficult for me to be coherent, my mind is spinning to find something good to write 

By the same time I'm frisking Frankman and found a strange grey wallet. What is in this?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2009)

He's a hot Frenchie Canadian....how can I not like him?


----------



## Paquito (Apr 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He's a hot Frenchie Canadian....how can I not like him?



Well I frisked the fairy and found an endless supply of sexual innuendos.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2009)

Frisked free2beme and took a big bite of his cheesecake while I was at it.....


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 5, 2009)

Frisked GEF and stole the part of cake she had stole to Frankman . I like to joke


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2009)

Frisked Slamaga and found that she needs to teach him all he needs to know about big cheesecake.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 5, 2009)

frisked GEF and found that panty pic and that nice ass I was loooking for hehehehe :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and swiped her pix of GEF, made a copy for myself and put the original back before she even noticed it was missing


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frisked Slamaga and found that she needs to teach him all he needs to know about big cheesecake.....



Is there any trap of language in which I fall in?? 

Frisked OneWickedAngel and found some toys


----------



## Paquito (Apr 6, 2009)

Frisked Slamaga and found a brochure on the wonders of cheesecake from Green Eyed Fairy.

You will learn the ways of the cheesecake soon :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Yeah right! I know , you made it difficult for me to be coherent, my mind is spinning to find something good to write
> 
> By the same time I'm frisking Frankman and found a strange grey wallet. What is in this?



Look deep into your mind....... something will pop up or out Slamaga. :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

I frisked free2beme04 and found an interest in cheesecake recipes.


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found a restraining order against a stalker


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Is there any trap of language in which I fall in??



No....just my sexual innuendos about anything and everything...it's fun for me anyway 


Frisked Steely and found a lovely smile


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

I frisked GEF looking for the cool and fruity, but instead found JIF the creamy and nutty:doh: .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2009)

I frisked Wicked Angel and found that she is definitely my kind of gal talking about things that are creamy and nutty......:wubu:


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No....just my sexual innuendos about anything and everything...it's fun for me anyway
> 
> 
> Frisked Steely and found a lovely smile



It is what I thought at first

Frisked GEF and found a lot of sexual innuendos


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 6, 2009)

my post has been cloned sry


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 6, 2009)

This was a post clone


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2009)

Frisking Slamanga, I found some cloned posts.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found that he was here before me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

I frisked myself and found that that was really weird of myself to do.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found a quite bewildered woman.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found that it embarassed me to have him know that I frisked myself.


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

Frisked Grandi and got tangled up in an embarrasing thing with she and Timberwolf.Now,I'm embarrased,too.:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

Is just as embarassed as we are.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found she mixed up threads...


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf,I found he straightened everything out.


----------



## bigcutiekitkat (Apr 8, 2009)

Dang..I wish someone would frisk me !!!! 

KitKat


----------



## imfree (Apr 8, 2009)

bigcutiekitkat said:


> Dang..I wish someone would frisk me !!!!
> 
> KitKat



Frisked BigCutieKitKat by checking out BigCuties and found
a very charming, attractive gal!:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok ImFree, its you and me babe!! woohooo
Frisking Imfree and I found one extremely friendly and charming man who looks HOT in his little speedo!!! Muahhhhhh


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 8, 2009)

Grabs Barb and frisks her from head to toe.. Don't find much but wow she is soft


----------



## imfree (Apr 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok ImFree, its you and me babe!! woohooo
> Frisking Imfree and I found one extremely friendly and charming man who looks HOT in his little speedo!!! Muahhhhhh



No, no, sweetie, this old geezer doesn't hang out of Speedo's.
I go for the ultra-sexy high $$$$ 5XL Custom made Riviera 
brief bikini's by SKINZ.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

Frisking imfree, I once again found a running soldering iron... :blink: 

You'd better be careful about these things...


----------



## imfree (Apr 9, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking imfree, I once again found a running soldering iron... :blink:
> 
> You'd better be careful about these things...



Ah-ha!, so you have it, TimberWolfe!, I was wondering
where I left that thing! I am pretty absent-minded
in my 53 year-old age, so the only kind of soldering tool 
they even let me use any more is a gun because it cools 
down when the trigger is released!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 9, 2009)

"...gun because it cools down when the trigger is released!" Uh, isn't that pretty much the norm for all guns?  How does it take before it's ready to shoot again is the question heh-heh-heh 

Frisking imfree I found one trigger happy free spirit!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

I frisked her and found out that she is a fun lady.


----------



## imfree (Apr 9, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> "...gun because it cools down when the trigger is released!" Uh, isn't that pretty much the norm for all guns?  How does it take before it's ready to shoot again is the question heh-heh-heh
> 
> Frisking imfree I found one trigger happy free spirit!



Hahaha!, WickedAngel, I think it takes that thing
about 30 seconds to get ready to shoot again (all
those dirty "shooting" jokes and puns, aside)

DAMN!!!, I WISH I COULD SHOOT LIKE THAT!!!

What hidden message?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Frisked imfree and found an indominable spirit!


----------



## frankman (Apr 9, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise, and found...
the metal gland(tm), pumping blastbeats and distorted riffs directly into Adamantoise's neural system. 

I'd better put it back


----------



## imfree (Apr 9, 2009)

frankman said:


> I frisked Adamantoise, and found...
> the metal gland(tm), pumping blastbeats and distorted riffs directly into Adamantoise's neural system.
> 
> I'd better put it back



Naaaaw!, those things come from the spirit, share 'em!:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 9, 2009)

imfree said:


> No, no, sweetie, this old geezer doesn't hang out of Speedo's.
> I go for the ultra-sexy high $$$$ 5XL Custom made Riviera
> brief bikini's by SKINZ.



wow! my mistake haha! Ultra sexy:smitten: is right,..old geezer, I think not:shocked:!! And that SKinz website is awesome!TY
Frisking Imfree, I found a lesson in Bikins Briefs!:doh::bow:


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW I found...a Whataburger wrapper...?


Man, I miss Whataburger.


----------



## imfree (Apr 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> wow! my mistake haha! Ultra sexy:smitten: is right,..old geezer, I think not:shocked:!! And that SKinz website is awesome!TY
> Frisking Imfree, I found a lesson in Bikins Briefs!:doh::bow:



OK, I'll concede, by my age, 53, I qualify for geezerhood.
All that extra fat, about 275 lbs of it, keeps what would
be wrinkles, completely filled out. The plentiful oils that
come with that extra fat keep my skin soft and make
me luxuriously cuddly. God is so good! He is awesome!:bow:


I mean, really, droopy white "drawers" are plain and
depressing. These prints are sexy and the materials
are actually more compatible with my skin than
regular underwear. I have been mightily blessed.


----------



## imfree (Apr 9, 2009)

imfree said:


> No, no, sweetie, this old geezer doesn't hang out of Speedo's.
> I go for the ultra-sexy high $$$$ 5XL Custom made Riviera
> brief bikini's by SKINZ.



I ordered a bikini for my online, soon to be real, GF from
Big Gals and I'll let you Guys know what they're like when
I hear from her in a week or two, when she gets the suit.

Not only is Big Gals operated by a big gal, but their prices
are better, they don't require a pattern fee for sizes over
2X.:bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

I frisked Imfree and found a reciept for a swimsuit in his pocket .


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

I frisked grandi and found a post.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 10, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and found an amazingly witty handsome man!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 10, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I frisked Timberwolf and found an amazingly witty handsome man!



heh heh!

I can't. I am married. Remember?? 

But a digital camera and tripod happened to fall out. The camera has a GREAT delay feature for self posing. 

Get to it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

I frisked this guy and found a self posing photo as his avatar.


----------



## dragorat (Apr 10, 2009)

*I frisked Grandi & found out I'm getting too old for this I'm out of breath!*


----------



## steely (Apr 10, 2009)

Frisked Dragorat and found a sweet,loveable rodent.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 10, 2009)

Frisked steely,and found a will of steel!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

frisking tom, i found a capital letter.


----------



## steely (Apr 11, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked steely,and found a will of steel!



You ain't kidding!

Frisking Timberwolf,I found a little bit of sunshine.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 11, 2009)

Frisking Steely, I found she LOVES to be frisked hehehe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found that she likes teasing and frisking others.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Frisked Grandi Floras and found and aura of independance!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found that he really pays attention to things that count in an individual's life.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found Tom... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found that he must be seeing things again. :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2009)

I frisked myself and found that I would rather frisk a BHM.....:smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found an easter bunny...


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 12, 2009)

I was Frisking Timberwolf, But I had melted chocolate all over my hand from eating my Easter basket! SO , I smeared melted chocolate all over Timberwolf, unintentionally, of course!! But I did find that Timberwolf looks GREAT covered in Chocolate!!


----------



## VVET (Apr 12, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I was Frisking Timberwolf, But I had melted chocolate all over my hand from eating my Easter basket! SO , I smeared melted chocolate all over Timberwolf, unintentionally, of course!! But I did find that Timberwolf looks GREAT covered in Chocolate!!



Frisked BarbBBW and found a bottle of Hersey's Chocolate Syrup


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 12, 2009)

Frisked VVET and found a cat in the hat???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

I frisked this guy and found that he was younger than some of my kids.


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found a gardener,like me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

I frisked this fine lady and found that we do indeed have some of the same interests.


----------



## imfree (Apr 13, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked myself and found that I would rather frisk a BHM.....:smitten:



I frisked Grandi and found..........



*Grandi will have to finish this one.:bow:


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Frisked imfree and found a whole lotta man!


----------



## imfree (Apr 13, 2009)

steely said:


> Frisked imfree and found a whole lotta man!



.....With "A Whole Lotta' Love", "I'm not foolin'"! Thanks, 
Steely, that was sweet!:bow:


----------



## runningman (Apr 13, 2009)

....frisked I'MFREE and found 37 cents. 

I was hoping for more if I'm honest.


----------



## imfree (Apr 13, 2009)

steely said:


> Frisked imfree and found a whole lotta man!



Hava whole lotta' Rep for that one.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Apr 13, 2009)

runningman said:


> ....frisked I'MFREE and found 37 cents.
> 
> I was hoping for more if I'm honest.



I don't carry cash, :doh:you need to get my debit card.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 13, 2009)

I started to frisk Free and got the hell bit out of me. I haven't been shocked so bad since I stuck that screwdriver in the electrical outlet.

Moore trots back to meerkat den and puts on her insulated gloves, shoes, and gets a voltage detector. I'm not getting near Edgar again without adequate PPE (personal protective equipment). Does anyone know fur sure how far current can jump? I need to get someone to standby with a wooden broom and a defibrillator for me while I try this search again. Any volunteers to ground this guy too?


----------



## imfree (Apr 13, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I started to frisk Free and got the hell bit out of me. I haven't been shocked so bad since.......snipped.........



PPE is a great idea, Moore2Me! Take a look at this 480 Volt, 70 KiloAmp+
arc blast demo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iClXrd50Z8


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

Frisking imfree, I found High Voltage. Now I'm awake.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 14, 2009)

frisked TW .. and began breakdancing ..and then found that the floor was too slippery.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

imfree said:


> I frisked Grandi and found..........
> 
> 
> 
> *Grandi will have to finish this one.:bow:



*Tee Hee..... Not touching that one......:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

I frisked swamptoad and found that he doesn't have warts at all.


----------



## runningman (Apr 14, 2009)

I frisked Grandi Floras and found answers to thousands of trivia questions....


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 14, 2009)

I frisked runningman & found...... Oh My!! How you doin'!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

I frisked Cleofatra_74 and found that she was happy to see runningman.


----------



## imfree (Apr 14, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Tee Hee..... Not touching that one......:blush:*




Hahaha!!!, Grandi, it's more fun to keep all those
other Dimmer's guessing, any way!:bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

I frisked Imfree and found that he is so right that it is more fun to keep other Dimmers guessing anyway.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and I guess I found something, but am Imfree to disclose the find?


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

MMMMMMMmmmmm frisking OWA, I found some leather wear and a couple some hot fishnet stockings!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found a BBW. :eat2:


(Quel surprise...)


----------



## imfree (Apr 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking imfree, I found High Voltage. Now I'm awake.



To you, sir, that's "hochspannung"!


----------



## runningman (Apr 14, 2009)

Frisked IMfree again and this time I got his debit card! 

Unfortunately when I tried to use it they said there was only 37 cents on it. 

Come on!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

Frisked Runningman and found a debit card with 37 cents on it, so i gave him a giftcard for$200.00 go shopping and have fun!! hhehhee


----------



## imfree (Apr 14, 2009)

runningman said:


> Frisked IMfree again and this time I got his debit card!
> 
> Unfortunately when I tried to use it they said there was only 37 cents on it.
> 
> Come on!



See!, that's proof that on one gets rich 
by drawing VA Disability pension.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

_*Frisked Edgar and found a gentle but powerful presence!*_


----------



## imfree (Apr 14, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> _*Frisked Edgar and found a gentle but powerful presence!*_



That was sweet. Sorry it's too soon to Rep you again.:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

imfree said:


> That was sweet. Sorry it's too soon to Rep you again.:bow:



I repped him for you hun!

Frisked Imfree and found a long list of reps he handed out LOL


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 14, 2009)

Frisked BarbBBW and found a pen between two rolls.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Frisked BarbBBW and found a pen between two rolls.



do i even wanna know?? LMAO

Frisked Slamaga and found a proud canadian!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

imfree said:


> To you, sir, that's "hochspannung"!


Nah, that wasn't what I found. I found this.


Frisking Barb, I found a cookbook. Interesting recipes... :eat2:


----------



## steely (Apr 15, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found when it comes to frisking BarbBBW,this comes into play a lot.:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

Frisking steely, I found that this seems to get really interesting...


----------



## steely (Apr 15, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf,I find interesting is as interesting does.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

Frisked steely and found a warm hug. :blush:


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 15, 2009)

I frisked adam .. and found an awsome music collection lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 15, 2009)

I frisked Mama Lisa for a real, long, slow time and found a guitar pick, tight ass-less pants, high-heeled boots, a ruffled shirt and the incredible urge to sing _Purple Rain_.


----------



## frankman (Apr 16, 2009)

Frisked OneWickedAngel and found her hot-brunette-goddess certificate, and a T-shirt that says "Ask me about lightning bolts".


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

I frisked frankman and found that his location is the Netherlands.


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 16, 2009)

I frisked Grande Floras upside down and sideways and still did not find the answers to todays trivia


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 16, 2009)

Frisked Chocolate and found me a cute smile


----------



## dragorat (Apr 16, 2009)

*I frisk my ChocoSis & get lost in the adventure...*


----------



## frankman (Apr 16, 2009)

I frisked Snuggletiger and Dragorat and found I was multi-tasking...


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

Frisked Frankman and found all of Tom's songs that I don't know either.


----------



## frankman (Apr 16, 2009)

Knock knock...


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

Who's there?


----------



## frankman (Apr 16, 2009)

It's Tom (fillerfillerfiller)


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

Quite FRANKly,you are odd in the very best way.


----------



## frankman (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually, this was my convoluted way of asking who Tom is, and what kind of songs he likes/makes/posts... I don't know any Tom.

Damnit, and I had a punchline all prepared and stuff. Oh well...


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

Oops,AdamantoiseYou said in another thread you didn't know the songs he posts.Obvious/Oblivious maybe,I think instead that might just be me.:blush:
Sorry,I still think you're fun in the very best way.


----------



## frankman (Apr 16, 2009)

steely said:


> Oops,AdamantoiseYou said in another thread you didn't know the songs he posts.Obvious/Oblivious maybe,I think instead that might just be me.:blush:
> Sorry,I still think you're fun in the very best way.



I did! He's called Tom?

So you were sneakily gathering info in other posts... I like it!


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

I just roll that way,sneakyConsider yourself frisked.:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 16, 2009)

Frisking Steely, I found that she is "shining too" which is something I already knew about her!! A shining woman in every way!:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found something very interesting...


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf,I found Barb's interesting thing!:eat2:LOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 17, 2009)

Frisking Steely I found her hiding Barb's interesting thing where the flowers are.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Frisked OneWickedAngel and found a large badge with 'I HEART NOO YAWK' printed on it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found that his real name is not in his signature.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Frisked Ms.Floras and found a cool caricature in a blue dress! ^_^


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found a new avatar,which I find very soothing.Although I think it's an artist we spoke of before,that I didn't care for much.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 17, 2009)

Frisked Steely and found some flowers!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2009)

I frisked Mathias and got revenge!


----------



## frankman (Apr 18, 2009)

Frisked OneWickedAngel and found ticket stubs for a really bad off-Broadway show.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2009)

I frisked frankman and found that he is indeed frank about his avatar.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

On frisking Ms Floras,I found a fishing pole and a box of fishing flies.


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found that his cute little fat girl anime picture is gone


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Frisked Ms Steely, and found sadness (don't worry,I'm looking for a replacement sig pic).


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Frisking Adamantoise,I found that I should've known he'd be looking out for me.:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2009)

I frisked Steely and found that she was sad, but now she's happy again! Though I am just a little disappointed because I don't think it was my frisking her that made her happy.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 18, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and found the Big Apple!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Frisked Mathias and found a couple of cool videogames!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 19, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found his screen name is like a mob in ffxi.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

I frisked Famouslastwords and found that she has a cute little cherub face and beautiful smile too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found a very wise and observant woman!


----------



## steely (Apr 19, 2009)

Frisked OneWickedAngel and found it made me very happy to be frisked by her.:happy:


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 19, 2009)

Frisked Steely in a chain and bring some joy in her life while she frisked OWA.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Frisked slamanga and found myself confused.



I shouldn't join the frisking while being sleepy.


----------



## steely (Apr 19, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found frisking while sleepy can be a dangerous thing.I'm sleepy,too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

Tried to get my hands on Slamaga again while sleep walking but awoke to find myself frisking Steely......:doh:


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 20, 2009)

Helped GEF to frisk me as I frisked her and I found myself enjoying grabbing her belly but fell asleep too, so the four last person are sleeping all together.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 20, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Helped GEF to frisk me as I frisked her and I found myself enjoying grabbing her belly but fell asleep too, so the four last person are sleeping all together.



heyy i wanna sleep with you all too!! I am all about the cuddling!!

Frisking Slamaga, found a sexy man who likes bellies? yummm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

I frisked this guy and found that he has a wild imagination at times.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 20, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found "this guy"? Um Barb something you haven't been telling us?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and noticed that she read a post that was meant for someone else.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

I frisked myself again and found that I really would like to frisk someone else again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found she's in dire need of someone to frisk.


----------



## steely (Apr 21, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found some shiny armor.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

I frisked steely and found some lovely flowers...Unfortunately,I suffer from hayfever,so I'm gonna go and get a tissue...'scuse me...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found a whole lot of Kleenex and antihistamines.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I frisked Adamantoise and found a whole lot of Kleenex and antihistamines.



Aww,thank you Ms Angel -It's a royal pain having hayfever and asthma!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

Frisking Tom, I found some hay. :blink: (Carefully put it into a bag and sealed it) :blink:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found a sealed bag of a very questionable substance.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and found that she just may be a femme Fatale......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Helped GEF to frisk me as I frisked her and I found myself enjoying grabbing her belly but fell asleep too, so the four last person are sleeping all together.



Frisked Grandi Flores and found that the fat lady in her avatar can really sing...




@Slamaga- you won't be sleeping if I really get to frisk you


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 22, 2009)

@Slamaga- you won't be sleeping if I really get to frisk you  [/QUOTE]

I hope not! I frisked GEF too much and tickled her more than frisking her


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 22, 2009)

I frisked Slamaga and found underwear! I'm not sure if they're boxers or briefs though.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found that I'm not awake enough to do a proper professional frisking.
(I hope she enjoyed it, though...)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 23, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found only one eye open and one hand in his pocket.


----------



## runningman (Apr 23, 2009)

Upon frisking onewickedangel I discovered that not only did she have wings but she also had a rocket pack with a built-in state of the art stereo system! 

I thusly concluded that this was no ordinary angel but one wicked angel.


----------



## steely (Apr 23, 2009)

Frisked runningman and discovered he is very clever.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

I frisked steely and found that she is an important member here at Dimensions.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found she exactly knows what's going on


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 24, 2009)

frisking Timberwolf,.. found he was IN LOVEEEEE~:wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found that she is a true BBW through and through.


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking Timberwolf,.. found he was IN LOVEEEEE~:wubu:



That must've been an awkward experience for Timberwolf. Something that brings back memories of school nurses and cold fingers, guns in pockets...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

I frisked this person and noticed that he posted after I did to an above poster.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

frankman said:


> That must've been an awkward experience for Timberwolf. Something that brings back memories of school nurses and cold fingers, guns in pockets...


Frisking frankman, I found that he doesn't know much about me... 



Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked this person and noticed that he posted after I did to an above poster.


Frisking Grandi, I found that she exactly... wait, we had that before.
But I won't tell you what I actually found.


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found he is not tired today:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

I friske steely and found that she seems to like frisking Timberwolf.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

On frisking Grandi, I found an updated signature!


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

I like frisking Tom,too.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 24, 2009)

I frisked Steely and found hands in her pockets already that didn't belong to steely! *gasp*


----------



## Spanky (Apr 24, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I frisked Steely and found hands in her pockets already that didn't belong to steely! *gasp*



Frisked Famouslastwords and found a pic of JayWestCoast......wait.....here's another picture....and another....and another......and another......

I am detecting a pattern..


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 24, 2009)

Frisking Spanky, and found is is still home???!! hahaha


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Frisked Famouslastwords and found a pic of JayWestCoast......wait.....here's another picture....and another....and another......and another......
> 
> I am detecting a pattern..



Every girl on here has a picture of JayWestCoast

Frisking BarbBBW and found she's not dead yet,either.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 24, 2009)

steely said:


> Every girl on here has a picture of JayWestCoast
> 
> Frisking BarbBBW and found she's not dead yet,either.



hahah Steely, can I tell u how much i love you??? I was goin to PM you like the normal kinda "I am in love with you" PM but yopu have no contact info  LMAO 
frisking steely found she has ME as an admirer!!:wubu:
and its not the Vodka talking hahha


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found a talking bottle of vodka... :blink:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 25, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking Barb, I found a talking bottle of vodka... :blink:



hahah that bottle has a BIG MOUTH lol
Frisking Timberwolf,.. and,..hmmm feels good,.. hahahha do I have to find something or can i just enjoy it?? LMAO:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

You surely will find something...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 25, 2009)

This serial poster likes the Dims games. Gambler.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisked Scorcese and found he was born in the year I graduated high school......:blink:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

I frisked Green Eyed Fairy and coined a new phrase- "FFA Dirty Girl"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisked Undercover and found that he likes a dirty woman...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisked GEF and and found a Luscious Jackson CD :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisked Swamptoad and found that he likes Ladyfingers..... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UTfl73Krnw


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

I frisked Green Eyed Fairy and found that she likes to know what other's like.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

I frisked Grandi Flores and found her to be perceptive....


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frisked Swamptoad and found that he likes Ladyfingers.....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UTfl73Krnw




hehe .. i truly LOVE that song. Yes. :bow: ...oh and (Josalynn's ladyfingers)  :wubu:

Frisked GEF and found Mrs. Butterworth had opened up a can of whoop ass on her.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisked Jeffrey and found him in Josalynn's drawers again......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

I frisked swamptoad and found that all toads don't have warts.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked swamptoad and found that all toads don't have warts.




awwwww!!! :happy:


frisked GrandiFlores and found pictures .. LOTS and LOTS of nice lovely pictures.


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisked swamptoad and found butter but sadly no baby carrots.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

frisked steely and found an autographed mark knopfler guitar pick. :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

I frisked swamptoad and found that lily pads aren't for frogs anymore.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

I frisked Grandi Floras and found quality AND quantity... of what I shall not say


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisking UCB, I found we have something in common.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and found a nice, cool wide-brimmed hat I'm envious of!


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisked UCB and found a delightful,happy,BBW lover.:happy:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

I frisked Steely and found many really, really awesome reasons for a :kiss2: !


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisked undrcovrbrothr and found a big hat! Wonder what kind of hat it is?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 25, 2009)

I frisked him and found a Canadian passport
And he's five years my junior...


That sounded very gay


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisked Scorcese and found a very happy kind of guy.......:batting:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found a receipt from a sale...not much,but it was definitely worth it  :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisking tom, I found something. But I forgot what it was.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 25, 2009)

So, frisking him, being a wolf and everything... it's soon full moon... somewhere, so there'll be a bad moon rising

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9hHoQEnqbA


Enjoy


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisking Scorcese, I found an Oscar statue with a note on it saying, "Sorry about the ending for The Departed!!!"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 25, 2009)

Frisking undrcovrbrothr, after the last comment...

You son of a 


...see my sense of humor...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisking Scorsese, I found some sense of humor.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisking timberwolf I found a pouch of fur where he got neutered.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

frisking FLW and found she is awake ,...like me! yay


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found no coffee aided in the extension of Barb's waking hours.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisking Barb, but I didn't find anything. But I sure enjoyed it! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Frisking Barb, I found no coffee aided in the extension of Barb's waking hours.



haha so true pure sexual intensions LOL

frisking FLW i found a beautiful [email protected]


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Frisking Barb, but I didn't find anything. But I sure enjoyed it! :wubu:



Hey! I frisked her first! You're supposed to frisk me!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Frisking Barb, but I didn't find anything. But I sure enjoyed it! :wubu:



hahah frisk away Mathias yay!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Twilley (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found...75 cents in loose change?!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked Twilley and found the most hilarious avatar.

Especially since I'm nicknamed the baby raptor in this house.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked FLW and found a long piece of thin black material and a CD with "I Make It Rain" on it. What the...? :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisked UCB and found that he sure knows to use a big.........boat


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked GEF and did NOT find any foreign objects, but I did find a domestically-produced object!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisked undrcovrbrothr and found a soccer ball!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found a red and yellow card with a picture of Franck Ribery! GOOOOOOOOAL!!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found an honest heart.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked Grandi Floras and found a heart of gold and other beautiful things.

:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisked undrcovrbrothr and found him hovering.:happy:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisked steely and found some soil, a smiley face sticker, and a sash that says "World's Greatest" on it... where DID that come from??


----------



## Twilley (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked Undercovah and found...a watch with a hot-sauce launcher?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked Twilley and found a lollipop! Sweet!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked Famous and found her wallet! SCORE!!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked Twilley and found SO crates and Plat O's.... and they went away like dust in the wind...


----------



## Twilley (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisked undercover and found...lubricant? And turnips?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked Twilley and found my missing XL sized piston grease... @#[email protected]# AHA!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found a french maid's costume.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked FLW and didn't find anything at all  I wonder WHY??! :smitten: :smitten:

( Shhh! Nobody's supposed to know about my "other" costume!!  )


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisking UCB, I found a sweet talker :wubu::bow:


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisking Barb,I found a nice base tan,no sunburn.


----------



## imfree (Apr 26, 2009)

steely said:


> Frisking Barb,I found a nice base tan,no sunburn.



Frisking Steely, I found someone who would probably enjoy
this You Tube video of The Doors-Love Street (Live in 
Stockholm, 1968).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShodhgBsyW4&feature=related


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisking imfree, I found a big collection of Dolly Parton music.

(Just guessing!!!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2009)

Even my hip-hop/black metal loving ex-husband liked Jolene.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plvBR02wDs


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked GEF and found out that I really like to frisk her and I also found whipped cream can


----------



## Twilley (Apr 26, 2009)

Frisked Slamaga and found an old Laserdisc copy of Tron...KEEN!


----------



## imfree (Apr 26, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Frisking imfree, I found a big collection of Dolly Parton music.
> 
> (Just guessing!!!)




Well, not really, but the gal really can sing, so I do have
a few mp3's of her. Many of you Guys have never heard
Dolly do "Stairway To Heaven", so here she is!

Dolly Parton-Stairway To Heaven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQMfFmfCYQo

Yes, Ma'me, Greenie, "Jolene" is great!:bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

I frisked Twilley and found a old 80s Transformers T-shirt in size children's medium.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found she's too hot to handle. *fetches some heat-protective gloves*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found one cool wolf.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found my shades - and something hot.


----------



## runningman (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I discovered that he is sponsored by DIMs and contractually has to make at least 10 posts on the boards per day.


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisked runningman and found him running.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisking steely, I found her slightly lost.


----------



## imfree (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm???, you never see Mossy in this thread she 
started! With R.D. Mercer inflection, I wonder how coooome?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisking imfree, I found a good question.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf, I found more great answers and the REAL location of Al Capone's vaults!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisked undrcovrbrothr and found a whole load of sports gear-no really, it was like opening a really full cupboard...


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisking my brothr,I found caribbean blue.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisked Steely and found a big heart 




Slamaga said:


> I frisked GEF and found out that I really like to frisk her and I also found whipped cream can



I suspect you're quite good with that whipped cream


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisking GEF I found someone who ALSO has a big heart AND likes other 'big' things


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisked UCB hoping to ascertain just how big his can of whipped cream really is.....:batting:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 27, 2009)

frisking GEF, I found a book of "sexual phrases", a measuring tape and a ball gag!??! LMAO


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol....so many have wanted to ball gag me..........gee, I wonder what THAT is about?  

Frisked Barb and found a beautiful, confident woman with a kind word for everyone


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found a Jungian quote.


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Frisked Tom and found so much it blew my mind.All the pretty colors.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 27, 2009)

I frisked steely and found BOOOOOOOOOOOOOBIIIIIIES


----------



## Twilley (Apr 28, 2009)

Frisked famous and found a cutie!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

I frisked Twilly and found that he has a Philosoraptor for his avatar.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

Frisking grandi, I found...


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

i was frisking Timberwolf, but it turned into a nice long HUG instead!!


----------



## imfree (Apr 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i was frisking Timberwolf, but it turned into a nice long HUG instead!!



You're welcome to frisk me, BarbBBW.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

imfree said:


> You're welcome to frisk me, BarbBBW.



hehehe YAY!! Frisking Imfree,...slowly, it turns into a beautiful touchy, feely hug fest!!! wooohooo:wubu:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW, and I found her ticklish spots and made her laugh!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2009)

I frisked UCB and found his sea legs.....


----------



## Spanky (Apr 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I frisked UCB and found his sea legs.....



Hoo boy! I get GEF! 

Frisked away and found her cool.........and fruity.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

woohooo I get Spanked,.. ummm I mean SPanky!! yay

Slowly I am frisking SPanky, cause its a frisking thread and HE HAS TO LET ME!!
Hmmm I found a man of good looks,wit, charm and sarcasm!!!:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Frisked BarbBBW and found a Roulette Wheel... (How the hell...do you carry this thing about?!   )


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked BarbBBW and found a Roulette Wheel... (How the hell...do you carry this thing about?!   )



Like so My dear friend!

frisking Adamantoise,... I found my quote:bounce:!! YAY he loves me,... hmmm also i found I am doing alot of frisking of Handsome men today!!!! Its a GOOD day  

View attachment GB-00008-C~Can-Can-Dancer-on-Roulette-Wheel-Posters.jpg


----------



## Mathias (Apr 28, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found some pictures of the Grand Canyon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

I frisked Mathias and found that he is a young man in College and that he likes to meet new friends.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found a flower.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 29, 2009)

Friskin' Timby I found some weird 8O's mixed tapes....


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 29, 2009)

I frisked Mishty and found a lust for pie balls


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Frisked OWA and found a link in her sig *click* .


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise, and found Scrabble letters stuffed into a small leather bag.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I frisked Adamantoise, and found Scrabble letters stuffed into a small leather bag.



What are you trying to imply? 0_o 

Frisked undcovrbrothr and found a silver compass...


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Frisked Tom and found to my delight, Homer Simpson. :bow:

Please give me more Homer ,I'm jonesing and I can't get enough.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Frisked steely and found:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found a copy of The Simpsons, and it had the episode in it where Mr. Burns sells the nuclear plant to the Germans, and he says, "OoooOOO the GERMANS!!" hehe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found that he might have a Homer Simpson complex. 

:happy:​


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

frisking Grandi I found she is undeniably very intelligent!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found that she is an exceptional BBW to say the least.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found an intelligent AND exceptional BBW in all matters trivial, not trivial, and trivia... :smitten: 

(Simpson, eh??? LOLLLLLL- my favorite is actually Mr. Burns)


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

WHile frisking UCB, I found out that seeing a BBW in a club, thrust him into mental chaos!!:eat2:


----------



## Chef (Apr 29, 2009)

I attempted to frisk BarbBBW.. but she ran away.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 29, 2009)

I frisked Chef and I encountered his rolling pin.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

I frisked Fyrefly and found out what makes her light up at night!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

Chef said:


> I attempted to frisk BarbBBW.. but she ran away.



Me?!?! Run away from a frisk?!?! NEVERRRRRR!! I probably just saw the Ice Cream truck!!!hahaha You know me,.. ICe Cream :eat1:first then Frisking:wubu:!!

Firsking UCB I found an invitation I sent him to play STRIP Poker!:smitten:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 29, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I frisked Fyrefly and found out what makes her light up at night!!!



I saw you screw up replying to Chef's lol. Hocus pocus, let's all focus haha


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW I found a note I gave her saying, "Hell yes- can I bring guests?" and found the rules of the game, which there were none!! 

LMAO @ Fyrefly!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

frisking UCB and i slipped into his pocket a reply note,..(hehe this is getting bad ) reading YES!!!!!!!!! Bring Guest LOTS of guest!! Havent you read my threads?!?!?! LOL that was a no brainer


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found that she was all about poker in the rear!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found a fun person because he has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found tlw.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf, I found two pockets full of "blah blah blah's"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and still don't know what she has in her pockets.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found what every man wants for Christmas... hey, don't go there!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found that he seems to be of Scottish decent.


----------



## steely (Apr 30, 2009)

Frisked brothr and found a helo.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

frisking UCB, I found he was planing to poke my rear?? WOW well Helllllo!! haha
Also I found a index card with some words on it,.... Barbara's house,..... strip poker game,...... bring the beer.
Ahhh thats probably what he mean poker and beer!

I took too long,... frisking Steely,
I found a scrap book labeled... "Big Older Women "


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found that her BBW curves are soft like mine.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

Ladies, please, there are enough friskings to go around!!  Joy, help!!!! heheheeeeeeee

Frisking Grandi, I found out that now she knows I'm also of French-Canadian descent... amour... :wubu:  

Frisking steely, I found a nice warm huggles and a lot of great support 

Frisking BarbBBW, I found some beer and a card, but I swapped out the beer for some tequila and rum and memorized the card intently  heheee I love double entendre


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found that I was partly right about his ancestry.


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

I frisked Grandi.. and she has no pockets.. wtf?


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

frisking Chef, and I found a nice little house by a stoned path and a babbling brook!


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

Those damn kids are eating my house again. 

Um.. and I frisked Barb and got $2.50


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

Frisking Chef, I found... a hole in the pocket...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

frisking Timberwolf, I found he is from Germany, which is my main decent!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW I found a constant beeping noise... back it up!!  Achtung!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Frisking BarbBBW I found a constant beeping noise... back it up!!  Achtung!!!



haha that "constant beeping" you hear UCB is a BS detector, notice it only goes off when you frisk me?!?! LMAO just kidding sweets!
Frisking UCB, i found a book, "all about normal sex' :doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 1, 2009)

While frisking Barb BBW I found a big black dildo with a purple vein in it!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> While frisking Barb BBW I found a big black dildo with a purple vein in it! [/
> LMAO!!! FLW?!? How did you find my best friend?? Hmmm now only if there was a man attached to it:wubu::eat2::smitten:!!! Oh what a lovely thought for the early morning! You made mt day thank you!! Muahhhh:kiss2:
> 
> Frisking FLW and I found she can make a needy BBW smile at 5:30 in the morning!!!! LOVE HERRRR


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW, I found a book entitled "How to Underestimate People: Why Gentlemen Are Often Misread" and a long list of things you don't know about me... what the heck???


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

hmmm frisking UCB,...still frisking,... still frisking,... we can finish this later :eat2::wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 1, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> While frisking Barb BBW I found a big black dildo with a purple vein in it!



*(lighters up - all together ya'll)*

*Purple Vein, Purple Vein
Purple Vein, Purple Vein
Purple Vein, Purple Vein

I only want to feel you frisking with the Purple Vein!* :happy:​
*Frisking BarbBBW I found she had not finished frisking UCB yet! 

(Sorry Barb - I hope I didn't cause friskus-interruptus):blush:*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *(lighters up - all together ya'll)*
> 
> *Purple Vein, Purple Vein
> Purple Vein, Purple Vein
> ...



OWA, you are more than welcome in the middle of my frisking anytime baby!! woohooo! i was just getting the paddle for UCB's ass for being fresh! haha

Frisking OWA, I found a song lyric sheet, with a beautiful chorus!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW, I... ok wait, why all of this mutual frisking? You're going to get me in trouble with my lassie...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 1, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> ...snip...
> You're going to get me in trouble with my lassie...



*Frisking UCB I found I'm not sure if he is talking about a human or a canine Lassie. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and found that her smile is flashy and real!


----------



## dragorat (May 1, 2009)

*I frisked Grandi & found I was frisking 1 of the sexiest,most lovable BBW in Dims.Who seems to always know what to say to bring a smile to someone's face.*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

frisking Dragorat was alot of fun, he was naked during the frisking so I found some precious family jewels?!?!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found some "military secrets" on her!!!!  :wubu:


----------



## Slamaga (May 1, 2009)

Frisked undrcovrbrothr and found pictures with nudity which wasn't porn but great artworks from the 1700's


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

I frisked Slamaga and found that he is in the motherland! Wave to Acton Vale for me, _mon frèr__e_!

"_Les Québécois sont des frères, les canadiens des amis_" - Sarkozy


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 1, 2009)

I frisked UCB and found he doesn't return PMs, how rude!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

I frisked famouslastwords and found many, many, many apologies all over the place!!

( That was the night the network crashed hard and I lost the reply I was drafting... now I'm feeling really bad..  )


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and fpund that he is a true romantic and is honestly a true heart.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found someone who is very perceptive, except when it comes to her own beauty and romanticism.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

I friskes undrcovrbrothr and found that he is very perseptive at times.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found the answers to tomorrow's daily trivia, and I'm not giving them back 

(Now I'm all warm n fuzzy inside.. thank you!!!)   :wubu:


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 2, 2009)

*Frisked undrcovrbrothr & found a man in uniform *


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

I frisked Cleofatra and found a very creative name and a beautiful smile


----------



## BarbBBW (May 2, 2009)

i frisked UCB and found a pocket full of sunshine! good  morning


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found she ALWAYS has a pocket full of sunshine, and a lot more!!! GOOD MORNING!  :wubu:

MUCH MUCH better day for me...!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 2, 2009)

I frisked in hopes of finding out if that plaid in his avatar is his family plaid...?


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 2, 2009)

I frisked GEF & found an amazingly friendly & welcoming person :kiss2:






> undrcovrbrothr:I frisked Cleofatra and found a very creative name and a beautiful smile




Thank you!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

I frisked GEF and found out a detailed guide for recipes with cucumbers?!  

It is a shared family tartan- from my great great grandmother's side


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2009)

Fisks undrcovrbrothr and find a ancient story of breastfeeding~


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

Frisked t-bear and found out he can't live without music. Music junkie!


----------



## Suze (May 2, 2009)

frisked scorsese and found a half empty bottle of jack's


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

...and you stole my second half

Finally, I got to frisk Suze, and I found out it's been forever since I talked to her really... hehe, du som er så kul og greier. Håper det går bra med deg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 2, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I frisked GEF and found out a detailed guide for recipes with cucumbers?!
> 
> It is a shared family tartan- from my great great grandmother's side



Scottish Clan? as in which one...... :batting:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Scottish Clan? as in which one...... :batting:



Frisking GEF, I found her to be following Scorcese's lead of stopping the frisking.. hehehe  

Kerr and MacLean, that I know of now... they came from County Cavan, Ireland, right on the border, to Canada in 1821.  I have yet to trace them back farther...


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 3, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr & found a phone in his pocket, apparently he wasn't happy to see me :doh:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

I frisked Cleofatra74 after setting my phone off to the side, and I WAS happy to see her it turns out... she's exactly the way she was in her pictures!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 3, 2009)

I frisked UCB under the kilt and found him to be VERY HAPPY indeed!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and found that she seems to be happy too.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found out she is far, far wiser than I am, so I showed her some love 




OneWickedAngel said:


> I frisked UCB under the kilt and found him to be VERY HAPPY indeed!



YES, every time I see you respond, I do get very, very happy! I'm like a kid in a candy store with all sorts of treats :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found his socks were Over The Calf Scottish Argyle.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

I frisked Grandi, tickled her feet, and and stole her socks for my sock collection


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found that he has a sock collection, but doesn't know that I don't wear them, so I don't know where he got the ones that he thought that were mine.


----------



## Slamaga (May 3, 2009)

I frisked Grandi Floras and found a microphone (are you a good singer?)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

I frisked Slamaga and found that he was very perseptive and asked whether I like to sing. (As a matter of fact, yes, I do.)


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 3, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found sexy arms


----------



## Slamaga (May 3, 2009)

Frisked FLW and found a little shy smile.


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2009)

I frisked Slamaga and found some new fallen snow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2009)

Frisked Matt and found a heart as warm as his smile 




undrcovrbrothr said:


> Kerr and MacLean, that I know of now... they came from County Cavan, Ireland, right on the border, to Canada in 1821.  I have yet to trace them back farther...



Irish guy, eh? My family wore kilts, too.....







Clan Gordon- Scottish folk


----------



## Suze (May 3, 2009)

frisked GEF and found a dildo, stripper heels, a riding whip etc...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2009)

Frisked Suze with riding whip for talking about my SECRET dildo....:blush: :doh:


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found her magic fairy wand.


----------



## runningman (May 4, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Frisked GEF and found her magic fairy wand.



I read that as 'magic hairy wand' for a sec.  

Frisked Mathias and he transformed into a car and drove off!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

I frisked runningman and found that he likes food and it proud of it.


----------



## Slamaga (May 4, 2009)

Frisked Grandi Floras and found after many frisk, only a belly I can grab which is so f****** good


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2009)

I frisked Slamaga and found a big fist........


----------



## BarbBBW (May 4, 2009)

frisked GEF and found Slamagas fist, And a HUGE smile on GEFS face!


----------



## Slamaga (May 4, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found a bigger fist ...


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found out she had a LOT of assets to share!!! Very tasty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisked GEF and found Slamagas fist, And a HUGE smile on GEFS face!





Slamaga said:


> Frisked GEF and found a bigger fist ...




I am going to spank both of you with my fairy wand if you don't stop freaking me out.... :doh:


----------



## Slamaga (May 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am going to spank both of you with my fairy wand if you don't stop freaking me out.... :doh:



You mean frisking?  frisked her gently this time to calm her down


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2009)

Frisked Slamaga but only after I made sure his hands weren't clenched.....


----------



## Slamaga (May 4, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found the definition of the word clenched wchich is...?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Frisked GEF and found the definition of the word clenched wchich is...?



This is a CLENCHED fist....


----------



## MamaLisa (May 4, 2009)

DAM! forget frisking.. maybe we should move onto fisting!???



sorry :blush: lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

I frisked her and found that she is a bit more adventuristic than I am.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 5, 2009)

frisking Grandi floras I found a pair of running shoes, so we can get away fast from the fisting post hahah


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

I frisked her and found out that good minds like our stick together.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

I tried to frisk Grandi and found out MAN CAN SHE RUN!!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 5, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I tried to frisk Grandi and found out MAN CAN SHE RUN!!!!



Frisked OneWickedAngel and found her highest hooker heels...lordy girl, how DO you walk in those???


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

Who says I walk in them? *(If I'm in my hooker heels, my feet aren't on the floor - for long) *

I frisked SocialbFly and found some awesome medical advice.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and found a soft BBW.


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Um...I'm still frisking, Gimme a minute...:eat2::smitten::happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

I frisked Uriel and found that he is a slow frisker.....


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, I was aiming for OWA... 

Not as slow here as when she just cut in line in the Baker' Movie thread...Dammit, I had Dom De Louise all ready to go.

I frisked Grandi and found a lively Quip.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2009)

Frisked Uriel and found a big...........pitcher of margaritas

Happy Cinco de Mayo 





MamaLisa said:


> DAM! forget frisking.. maybe we should move onto fisting!???
> 
> 
> 
> sorry :blush: lol




We covered that in another thread already


----------



## runningman (May 5, 2009)

Frisked GEF and......

well I haven't finished yet. I'm having too much fun. This frisking could last several days.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 5, 2009)

frisking Runningman, I found body armor under his clothes?!?! Well damn thats NO fun! I want a redo


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found a snazzy camera...Ooh!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 5, 2009)

frisking Tom I found a collection of Horror movies on DVD, some popcorn w/ extra butter, and a nice warm spot next to him on the couch ::::snuggling:::


----------



## imfree (May 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking Tom I found a collection of Horror movies on DVD, some popcorn w/ extra butter, and a nice warm spot next to him on the couch ::::snuggling:::



Frisked Barb and WOOOOOOOOOAH!!!, did I 
ever get frisked back!!!:smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 5, 2009)

frisking Imfree,.. and I found some nice thick thighs,.mmmm my favorite!!!


----------



## Chef (May 5, 2009)

But I don't wanna stop frisking..


----------



## BarbBBW (May 5, 2009)

keep frisking then Chef,.. you wont hear me complaining,.. maybe some moaning,.. but no complaining LOL

Frisking Chef as he frisk me :blush:


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2009)

Frisking Barb and enjoying every second of it!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 5, 2009)

hehehe this is getting good!!
Frisking Mattie, i found nice warm hands


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

Frisking Barb I found there was no room at the inn for me; Mathis, Chef, Imfree and Adamantoise were still there frisking! WAAAH!


----------



## imfree (May 6, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Frisking Barb I found there was no room at the inn for me; Mathis, Chef, Imfree and Adamantoise were still there frisking! WAAAH!



Frisky bunch, ain't we!?


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Frisking Barb I found there was no room at the inn for me; Mathis, Chef, Imfree and Adamantoise were still there frisking! WAAAH!


always room for more my babygirl!!



imfree said:


> Frisky bunch, ain't we!?


ummm yes and I am loving it!!
Frisking imfree, found one sexy older man,... with a great ass and thighsss!!with sexy expensive panties


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found a frisky bunch.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

yay, its about time you friskied me Timberowlf!! haha
Frisking Timberwolf, and I found anote in his pocket,.. saying ,.. Muahhh :kiss2: from me :smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found a loving aura. :happy:


----------



## steely (May 6, 2009)

Frisked Tom and found the faint sounds of south african accents.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Frisked steely and found some light in her eyes!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

Frisked Tom, i found a picture of a HOT BBW belly dancer in his pocket!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 6, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found a cabal.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

hmmm i had to look that word up!! lol
Frisked Snuggie and found a fascinating man,with an amazing vocabulary! HOT


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

I frisked snuggletiger and found a face affixed to the pane of glass of the house of the cabal.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found that being a muskateer, he is *"All for One, and One for All"*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found goodness and light, and I bowed reverently.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothrand found that he is a ray of sunshine on a oh so rainy and cloudy day.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

I frisked myself and found that I had a Hershey's Nugget in my pocket so I eated it.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and FOUND the sunshine in her pocket just sitting there like a beacon from the top of Olympus


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found that the sunshine comes out in his smile.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found a pair of sunglasses for her to put on so the rays don't hurt her eyes!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 7, 2009)

frisking UCB, I found a beautiful view:eat2:, and the scenery is nice too LOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2009)

*Frisking the Pic Trollop I found Polaroids and 8mm film of her in some very Karma Sutra worthy positions. (OOOO-WEEE! I didn't know you were so LIMBER Barb!)*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

Frisking OWA, I found a voracious flirt who needs to assume the spanking position because she has been VERY naughty!! :smitten:


----------



## SocialbFly (May 7, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Who says I walk in them? *(If I'm in my hooker heels, my feet aren't on the floor - for long) *
> 
> I frisked SocialbFly and found some awesome medical advice.



Hahahaha, i bought that on ebay...

Frisked OneWickedAngel and got her sex tips book and a book on how to write poetry for the masses...


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Frisked SocialbFly and found empty wine bottles from many different countries.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found a snake a snake a snake oh it's a snake....



badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger mushroom mushroom


----------



## BarbBBW (May 7, 2009)

firsking FLW, and I found her nose sinking into this gorgeous mans belly, yeah, it was a hard frisk for me, she was lying down and naked though,.. SO MUCH FUNN!!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I frisked Adamantoise and found a snake a snake a snake oh it's a snake....
> badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger mushroom mushroom







Watch out-it bites! 





BarbBBW said:


> firsking FLW, and I found her nose sinking into this gorgeous mans belly, yeah, it was a hard frisk for me, she was lying down and naked though,.. SO MUCH FUNN!!



Frisked Barb and found a furtile imagination-oh yeah!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 7, 2009)

frisking Tom,:wubu: I found her likes to frisk to women at once!!!,.. soo happy i was one of them hehehhe


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2009)

While frisking Barb I found some child birthing hips. *squeeze*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 7, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> While frisking Barb I found some child birthing hips. *squeeze*



haha with these hips, you'd think i have 20 kids hahahha!! but thank you for squeezing 'em!! ohh yummm

Frisking FLW, i found mountain of cleavage!!:smitten:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW, I saw a mountain of cleavage, but went for the assssets instead! :smitten: :smitten: WoOoooOOOW!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

Frisking UCB I found a paddle and a flogger; he thinks it's time for this:






but I know it's time for this:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2009)

I frisked Onewickedangel and found a bad bad girl


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found a secret spot.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 8, 2009)

frisking Timberwolf, i found a big warm hug!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW, I found a cigarette holder, long leather boots, and some fishnets ( WAAAH?!?  )


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

Frisking UCB I found he seemed surprised that BarbBBW had some of the same gear that I do. We are hot kindred spirits after all


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

I frisked her and found that she is a pretty hot lady just like her kindred spirit. :blush:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

I frisked Grandi after finding her eventually and found a ticklish spot!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr and found that he has many more ticklish spots than I do.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and got into a tickle fight that lasted only until I laughed so hard I said, "UNCLE!!"


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

frisking UCB, i found a great big Morning hug!!

Good Morning all!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found that she was ticklish too and if she isn't careful, we will all get to laughing so hard that it will be to hard to consentrate here.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

hehehe Grandi,.. OH SHIT,.... i am supposed to be concentrating??? 
I am soo very ticklish,. please leave me outta the tickle fight LOL
Frisking Grandi, i found 3 letters in her pocket.....F>>>>U>>>>>N!!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW, I found a "HUG ME in the morning" CARD, so I did, and I decided to tickle her in a fun spot cause she likes it that way


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Frisking BarbBBW, I found a "HUG ME in the morning" CARD, so I did, and I decided to tickle her in a fun spot cause she likes it that way



hahaha UCB, not tickling for meeeeee, oh wait ina fun spot? ummm ok proceed!! lol

frisking UCB, I found he is really good at finding fun spots on a bbw!!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found some cool photos she'd taken.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found a video camera and a ticket to Arizona... what the hell? LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I frisked Adamantoise and found a video camera and a ticket to Arizona... what the hell? LOL



LOL, as if I would be so damn lucky!!!
Frisking UCB, I found a wonderful imagination !!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found a cute chefs apron...


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found a big sticker with a smiley face on it and a tongue sticking out that read, "Don't Panic!" ROFL


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I frisked Adamantoise and found a big sticker with a smiley face on it and a tongue sticking out that read, "Don't Panic!" ROFL



Interesting....I don't recall owning that. Very cool,I might get the words 'Don't Panic' tattooed...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked Barb and found a cute chefs apron...



frisking Tom, I found,....this,.. So you can help me cook  

View attachment images-1.jpg


----------



## dragorat (May 9, 2009)

*I frisk Barb & found it so enjoyable I did it again & again & again &...*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

frisking Dragorat I found my panties,..hey give em back!! Thats alot of frisking :smitten:YUMMMMMM


----------



## imfree (May 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking Dragorat I found my panties,..hey give em back!! Thats alot of frisking :smitten:YUMMMMMM



C'mere, frisky friskee!!!


----------



## chocolate desire (May 9, 2009)

Frisk's my neighbor and gets an shock OW!! lol


----------



## imfree (May 9, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Frisk's my neighbor and gets an shock OW!! lol



Now, now, Nee'bor, are you sure that wasn't
just that famous 150,000 volt love-touch of
mine?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 9, 2009)

Frisked Imfree and found his love touch was shocking. (Gee, who would have guessed he was into electric play? )


----------



## thejuicyone (May 10, 2009)

Frisked OWA and found a pair of furry handcuffs, a whip, and a book of poetry all strategically placed throughout a leather dominatrix outfit. 
(We later hit up a club and had our way with multiple men)
Too far or just right? lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 10, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Frisked OWA and found a pair of furry handcuffs, a whip, and a book of poetry all strategically placed throughout a leather dominatrix outfit.
> (We later hit up a club and had our way with multiple men)
> *Too far or just right? lo*l



*It was the start of a very active evening indeed! (ps: I don't do fuzzy handcuffs - rope, leather or silk only restraints only - lol) *

I frisked Juicy and found leather chaps, a saddle, reins, spurs and a bottle of Jack Daniels (ride 'em cowgirl!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and found that she might be as ticklish as the rest of us so we would have an entire room full of giggling BBWs, BBHMs and FAs that are out of control.


----------



## imfree (May 10, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Frisked Imfree and found his love touch was shocking. (Gee, who would have guessed he was into electric play? )



No electric play here, LOL!!! As an electronics hobbyist and
career electronic tech of nearly 30 years, I've been shocked
enough times to not like it one bit!:bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

I frisked imfree and found that he as electricity in his veins.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found she was electrified by frisking imfree.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found that he found out that I am electrified.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found some keys... Oh, a new car? Let's have a look.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found him inspecting Grandi's trunk.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 12, 2009)

frisking OWA, i found a beautiful bra and panty set! Oh yummmmyo!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found under things are on her mind.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found that UCB was on her mind, but then I had to get off cause the cerebellum scared me to death


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Frisked brothr...







...cool hat.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise, and found a samurai sword, but NO hat.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I frisked Adamantoise, and found a samurai sword, but NO hat.



Oh....that-it's not like I leave the house with it,ya know?


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 12, 2009)

I frisked UCB and found lots of lemons! *puts some packets of splenda in his pocket*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 12, 2009)

frisking FLW, I found a banana in her pocket!!,..Oh damnn wait,... its no BANANA,.. its a huge ummm toy:blush:?!?! hahah I cant type it,... is that sad??!?! ANyways,.. :::taking her toy::: this is Mine


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW, I found a black "toy", gave it to FLW, and replaced it with a cucumber MWAHAHAAHA


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 12, 2009)

I frisked UCB and found a cucumber behind his zipper!


----------



## Slamaga (May 12, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I frisked UCB and found a cucumber behind his zipper!



Frisked FLW right after she frisked UCB and found the work done by the power of the cucumber.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

I frisked Slamaga and found some _poutine_ that he had been hoarding and ate it all up!!! YES!!!! 

I frisked FLW to break the rules of this game because it was so much fun, because cucumbers are to be enjoyed!! 

( Thanks for the Splenda... you DO care about my lemonade!!!!    )


----------



## BarbBBW (May 12, 2009)

frisking UCB, I found he is a complete flirt !! lol


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found a note I placed there saying, " Ohh no, I am not a flirt, I'm just creative  "

I'm off to bed... I just had to get in a couple, for I am in THE BEST of moods!!!! I'll put on my 'bad sneakers' and run around to burn off the energy so I can sleep. I have to be good though... I have the willpower


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

I frisked undrcovrbrothr in his sleep and he never even knew it.:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

frisking Grani,... although I am on my first cup of coffee and My eyes are barely open,... hmmmm I found some interesting hiding spots on her curvaceous body:eat2: wow its fun this way!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

I fisked BarbBBW, and I found dangerous curves... no really.. dangerous that you could slip and fall!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I fisked BarbBBW, and I found dangerous curves... no really.. dangerous that you could slip and fall!!!!



frisking UCB,.. I found some climbing gear and a map to my body?! Good luck there bub!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 13, 2009)

Frisking Barb I found plenty to hold on to, grappling hook not required, but so worth the climb!


----------



## thejuicyone (May 13, 2009)

Frisked OWA and found nothing but excitement over the fact that I got to frisk her again.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

frisking thejuicyone,.. found a gorgeous top, with her belly hanging out,....so i rubbed it nicey nice !!:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

Frisking barb, I found some bellies...




:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf,I found three vowels...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

frisking adamantoise i found a man who I simply can NOT resist!!


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2009)

Frisking Barb and I found it to be quite enjoyable. :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 13, 2009)

frisking Mathias,... I found a big warm smile and a flirty disposition!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 13, 2009)

Frisking BarbBBW I found a little black book of phone numbers.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

I frisked snuggletiger and found just that, snuggly arms.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found a really awesome person to give a BIG HUGE HUG to today!!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

I frisked and hugged undrcovrbrothr today and he didn't even notice because I did it with internet waves.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found a pocketful of sunshine.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

I frisked Famouslastwords and tryed to get my sunshine back because it has been raining off and on since Monday and I would rather have my sunshine back.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2009)

Frisked Grandi and took some rain clouds away...


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and stole the rain.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

I frisked FLW and found thunder AND lightning bolts too, and got wet!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

I frisked UCB and thought getting wet was supposed to be my job... cuz I stole the rain of course you dirty minded people.


----------



## Mathias (May 14, 2009)

Frisked FLW and found a rainbow!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 14, 2009)

frisking FLW, I found a very str8 forward woman whos says the obvious!! That takes alot of courage!! Love it!!

Mathias,.. you jumped in front no fair!! lol
Thats ok with me double frisk!!
Frisking Mathias, I found a bag of skittles???! wtf?


----------



## thejuicyone (May 15, 2009)

Frisked BarbBBW and found a bottle of liquor with our names on it!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 15, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Frisked BarbBBW and found a bottle of liquor with our names on it!



Oh yeahhh baby!!

Are you trying to seduce me?!?! Umm cause no liquor needed with you babygirl!! Muahhhhhhhhhhh:kiss2::eat2:

Frisking TJO, i found some HOT panties and bra set, which I helped her remove!!! See how kind I am


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2009)

Trying to frisk Barb, I found her enjoying some frisking action with TJO...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 15, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Trying to frisk Barb, I found her enjoying some frisking action with TJO...



Please Timberwolf, you are always invited in my sexual frisking!! hahhaha\

frisking Timberwolf, I found a a BIG smile!!


----------



## Diego (May 15, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found curves in all the right places


----------



## BarbBBW (May 15, 2009)

Diego said:


> Frisked Barb and found curves in all the right places



wow Diego thank you for frisking me!! damnn U r Goregous!! damnnn OK ,

so anyways,
Frisking DIego and I found a REALLY hot guy who likes BBW!! YUMMMM


----------



## Diego (May 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> wow Diego thank you for frisking me!! damnn U r Goregous!! damnnn OK ,
> 
> so anyways,
> Frisking DIego and I found a REALLY hot guy who likes BBW!! YUMMMM



Hehe Barb thanks, i was just making a compliment. I have a boyfriend since a few months and i only interested in the men. 

Errr, frisked Barb and found a hug to share with her


----------



## thejuicyone (May 15, 2009)

Frisked Diego and got a SNE (spontaneous nipple erection), and then cried a little to find that he isn't women. Then I devised a plan to become a man. ;p


----------



## BarbBBW (May 15, 2009)

Diego said:


> Hehe Barb thanks, i was just making a compliment. I have a boyfriend since a few months and i only interested in the men.
> 
> Errr, frisked Barb and found a hug to share with her



hahaha thats Ok Diego, I have a husband since a few years LOL

Just playing with you hun!

And now Frisking TJO,...I found her name abbreviation TJO can stand for several things,...My favorite being ,..TO JERK OFF!! which is what you wanna do when you see her hehehehe:bow::blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found that she laughs a lot.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found she's 45 posts shy from her 8,000th.


----------



## steely (May 16, 2009)

Frisking Timber I found bowl of soup.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

Frisking Steely I found a can of stale whoop ass.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

frisking Steely, I found a beautiful face, that I missed seeing 

OPPS FLW snuck in hehehhe
frisking FLW, I found her sitting naked in front of the mirror wearing her princess crown!! HU bbba Hu bba


----------



## steely (May 16, 2009)

Not having frisked anyone in awhile,I frisked BarbBBW and she had to remind me how.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found that she also has a pretty face, or I would assume......


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked BarbBBW and found that she also has a pretty face, or I would assume......



frisking Grandi, I found a pic of me that I shoved it her pocket hehehhe 

View attachment DSC01226.JPG


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found a fresh partially used can of whoop ass.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Frisked Ms flw and found a chubby,cherubic cuteness. :smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 17, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found a very good Knight.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 17, 2009)

frisking OWA,... umm found some amazing curves and a nice wet spot,..opps she spilled her drink LOL


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found a rack of lamb......? Oh....no just a rack!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 17, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I frisked BarbBBW and found a rack of lamb......? Oh....no just a rack!



frisking FLW i found a pic of mini,.. what is everyone obsessed with this dude? hahaha


----------



## thejuicyone (May 17, 2009)

Frisked BarbBBW and found that I really enjoy frisking her.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 17, 2009)

Frisking Juicy I found sweet hot buns, plump rump roast, lusciously thick hams and some wonderful melons; the woman's a walking feast! :eat2::smitten:


----------



## MamaLisa (May 17, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Frisking Juicy I found sweet hot buns, plump rump roast, lusciously thick hams and some wonderful melons; the woman's a walking feast! :eat2::smitten:



yum... i could say the same for you sexy! :eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

frisking Lisa I found a sweet person!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 18, 2009)

While frisking BarbBBW I found a coupon for $1 off frozen yogurt!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found frozen yogurt.  Yikes, that was cold!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 18, 2009)

awww man! You dropped it!

Frisking Timberwolf, I found sticky wet fingers!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

Can't be. My fingers are about the only parts of me that aren't wet...

Frisking FLW, I found she caught the yougurt with her legs.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking Grandi, I found a pic of me that I shoved it her pocket hehehhe



Yep, I was right........


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

Frisking TW i found some plastic spoons in his pocket,..hmmm for the frozen yogurt that is between FLW thighs?!?! I also found some whipped cream and choc sauce!


Frisking Grandi: I found a sweet talker who makes me blush!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and found that he is all wet except for his fingers..... eeeeeeew.... LOL:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked Timberwolf and found that he is all wet except for his fingers..... eeeeeeew.... LOL:blush:



hehehe somehow that sounds good to me!!

Frisking Grandi, I found a wet nap in her pocket!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found myself exhaustedly falling asleep on her belly...

(Y'know, I'm fighting a cold, thus me being wet - sweat.)


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking Barb, I found myself exhaustedly falling asleep on her belly...
> 
> (Y'know, I'm fighting a cold, thus me being wet - sweat.)



awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!! That would be just wonderful!!

Frisking TW I found some tissues, some hot tea, and 2 handfulls of chub:smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

Hot tea? That was yesterday... today, I had some soup.
Two handfulls of chub? Hmm... Yours or mine?

Frisking Barb, I found my head still resting on her belly.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Hot tea? That was yesterday... today, I had some soup.
> Two handfulls of chub? Hmm... Yours or mine?
> 
> Frisking Barb, I found my head still resting on her belly.



MY CHUB of course!!!
Frisking TW i found him cuddled under a blanket with his soft face on my belly!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 18, 2009)

I frisked Barb and found a little pink book full of business cards from all the men who fell for her.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I frisked Barb and found a little pink book full of business cards from all the men who fell for her.



hehehe Ashley, as long as they land on my squishy tummy its fine by me:eat2:

Frisking Ashley I found twice as many men falling for her!!Sexy Momma!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found a true BBW inside and out.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

I friske myself and found that it is more fun to be frisked by someone else.


----------



## dragorat (May 19, 2009)

*Frisked Grandi & found all kinds of trivia books(so THAT'S how she does so well!)*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

frisking Dragorat I found an amazing man with a heart of gold!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found a warm and comfortable BBW.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

i like when Grandi frisks herself, so much fun to watch hehehhe

Frisking Grandi I found a pocket full of flower seeds!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found out that she likes to giggle a lot.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

yessssssss I am always giggling!! so true!
Frisking Grandi, I found a folder with TOP SECRET INFO on people!!


----------



## Spanky (May 19, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yessssssss I am always giggling!! so true!
> Frisking Grandi, I found a folder with TOP SECRET INFO on people!!





Frisked Barb and found two things. A bathing suit and lip balm. :kiss2:


You figure it out.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2009)

*Frisking Spanky I found I a rabbit's foot, a four-leaf clover and a horse shoe
(I also found I liked it and didn't want to stop!).*


----------



## Spanky (May 19, 2009)

Oh boy, a virginal frisking of OWA by Spanky. 

Found a box of pure New Yawk addytood. A fresh can of whoop ass and a feather. 

A feather? WTF? 

What is the feather for?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ...snip...
> A feather? WTF?
> 
> What is the feather for?



_*Why for shaking my tailfeather of course!*_:batting:


----------



## TwistOfFate (May 19, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Why for shaking my tailfeather of course!*_:batting:



Frisked Wicked Angel and found her wings that fell off, and found a big new yawk booty ready to be spanked!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

I frisked TwistOfFate and found a junior member.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 19, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found about a dozen empty shampoo bottles from that head of hair of hers!


----------



## Fud (May 19, 2009)

While frisking I found a jar of baconaise and a pug puppy Poor smooshed puppy


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 19, 2009)

While frisking Fud I found a coupon for adult diapers.


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

I keep finding lil'cards with famous last words on them... all by Groucho Marx.. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2009)

Frisking Chef I found a huge grin 
(But of course it's a huge grin! I am frisking him after all.):batting:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

I frisked OneWickedAngel and noticed that she has just as many ticklish spots as most of us here.


----------



## dragorat (May 19, 2009)

*I slip up behind Grandi while she frisks OWA & frisk them both getting a lot of happy giggles from each lady.Singing James Taylor's Handy Man while I frisk...*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2009)

I frisked Dragorat and found a man that has a heart of gold with a penchant for writing magical stories.....


----------



## runningman (May 19, 2009)

Frisked GEF and discovered three false passports, a map of Moscow and a book entitled 'the art of disguise'. 

Uh-oh. I think I may have just got her in trouble.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

frisked runningman and found cayenne pepper


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 20, 2009)

I found a bunch of warts!
Ewwwwww.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

I found a cellphone with some irritating ring-tone.  :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2009)

Frisking ST, I found a friend I didn't see for quite some time.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking ST, I found a friend I didn't see for quite some time.





I've missed you also, my friend. Sorry I haven't been around all that much.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

I frisked swamptoad and found that he had toad-like qualities.


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

Frisked Grandi and realized I was following her. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

frisked steely and found a book of poems


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

frisking Swampy, I found a new profile pic?!!?Niceeeeeeeee


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found a big smile because I surprised her in her sleep.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

ehehe Grandi, I have to tell you, it was very weird frisking someone else with my first cup of coffee this morning!
Frisking Grandi, I found her in my dreamsssssss


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

I frisked her and found her in my cup of coffee this morning.... Oops, no that was the sugar..... easy mistake, they are both sweet. LOL:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found some coffee. And some sugar. And a can of Barb. :blink:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 20, 2009)

While frisking Timberwolf I found a medicine ball.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found a a sexy bitch who is very outspoken!! I love that!


----------



## Chef (May 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Frisking FLW, I found a a sexy bitch who is very outspoken!! I love that!



Still frisking, give me a moment or two


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

Chef said:


> Still frisking, give me a moment or two



mmmmmmmmmmmmm yeah baby!! frisk away!!


----------



## Chef (May 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm yeah baby!! frisk away!!



Mmmhmmm.. yeah.. Uh huh


You're clean. Wait wait you raid a fruit stand?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2009)

Frisking Chef, I found an apron.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found that he has fluff in his pocket.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 21, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found 2 cups of coffee set up and some sugar and cream for me and her!! YUM


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and noticed that she was a bit jittery from all the coffee that she consumes daily.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

I frisked myself and found that I needed to moisturize myself today so I can be squeezably soft again. :blush:


----------



## dragorat (May 22, 2009)

*I frisked Grandi & accidentally popped the top off the lotion bottle pouring it all over her.....Hmmmmmm this makes the groping even more fun...*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

I frisked him and got my lotion bottle back and ran with it.


----------



## dragorat (May 22, 2009)

*Chicken...*


----------



## chocolate desire (May 22, 2009)

Jumps at the chance to frisk Ratman and finds the paper that confirms he is indeed my Bro


----------



## dragorat (May 22, 2009)

*frisks my ChocoSis & gets the paper back to read.Sis this is a laundry list!*


----------



## BarbBBW (May 23, 2009)

frisking him I found a new pic!! very good!!


----------



## Mathias (May 23, 2009)

Frisking Barb and found a total hottie! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 23, 2009)

I frisked Mathias and found a sexy sexy man. Oooooooo Babeh!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found her busy.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found that he is prolly ticklish.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2009)

I frisked grandi to find out if she's ticklish, too.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 24, 2009)

frisking Timberwolf, I found a genuine man thats all heart!:wubu:


----------



## dragorat (May 24, 2009)

*Frisks Barb & finds a great pair of earmuffs....OOPS those aren't earmuffs...they're connected...lol*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

I frisked dragorat and found he gets all giddy when a BBW frisks him.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

I frisked myself again and found that is way not as fun as frisking a cute FA....


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

frisking Grandi One handed,.. coffee in the other hand hehe,.. I found frisking with on hand on a BBW doesnt work well!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2009)

Except you frisk one BBW per hand...


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

Done with my coffee now!! SO c'mere Timberwolf!!
Frisking wolfie I found frisking with 2 hands is so much better, finding a book of "frisking techniques for a BBW"


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 26, 2009)

While frisking BarbBBW I found a feather tickler and some massage oils.


----------



## Chef (May 26, 2009)

While... waitaminute.. Ms. Famous is still under investigation on another thread.. *as I cautiously sneak back into the shadow*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

Frisks Chef and finds some big.....claws


----------



## Chef (May 26, 2009)

frisks GEF and finds more than he bargained for...


----------



## Adamantoise (May 26, 2009)

Frisked Chef and found a tough outer shell... ^_^;


----------



## Chef (May 26, 2009)

Its to keep my hot liquid center intact... 

Frisks Adamantoise, and hopes he spelled it right... :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

frisked Chef, and found that HOT liquid center!!yummmy taste like a cordial cherry!! hehehehe


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 26, 2009)

I frisked Barb and found some huge cups!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 26, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I frisked Barb and found some huge cups!



ehhehe Ashley, there are 2 cups!! Full of Vodka and OJ,.. one for me and you!!

I frisked Ashley and found a full set of "exotic poses of herself":eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

I started frisking Barb and found two cups.....and I have been strangely transfixed there ever since.........:doh::blush:


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

Frisked GEF and found.....her STILL frisking BarbBBW. :eat2:


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 27, 2009)

I frisked Spanky and found something that might not be appropriate for others to see as I'm not quite done.
;]


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

frisking Spanky, i found an airplane ticket for NJ, vagas and AZ!! Woohoooo

I can find whatever i want!! pbbbbbbtt

Oh Ashley you jumped in the frisking area,...LOL careful babe!!Frisking Ashley I found that she is a naughty girl!!


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I frisked Spanky and found something that might not be appropriate for others to see as I'm not quite done.
> ;]



Frisked Ashley and found a terrible towel......

<pulls it out>
<blows nose> 

<adds some Eagles "green">


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2009)

I frisked Spanky and noticed that he seems to have an athlete's body as it is tight and muscular.....
phew, is it getting warm in here.... *TeeHee*:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

frisked Grandi, I found some chest hairs of Spanky's still on her hands ?!?! I hope they are chest hair?!?!?!?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and thought that it would be rude of me so I didn't try and find any chest hairs..... :blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked BarbBBW and thought that it would be rude of me so I didn't try and find any chest hairs..... :blush:



haha!! Now that would scare me if you did!!

Frisking Grandi I found a woman with a very special flare for frisking!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW again and noticed that she had some good frisking hands herself.


----------



## Chef (May 27, 2009)

*waiting in line for BarbBBW to stop frisking Grandi so he can have a turn*


----------



## Adamantoise (May 27, 2009)

Frisked Chef and found an intriguing profile picture.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

frisking Tom :::: I found his birthday is approaching fast!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 27, 2009)

Frisked Barb,and found a 'Dangerous Curves Ahead' sign...(do you always carry it around?)


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked Barb,and found a 'Dangerous Curves Ahead' sign...(do you always carry it around?)



i think it is embedded in my ass Tom!!! hehehhee

Frisking Tom, I found some power tools,Vaseline ,and band aids!! You goin to help me out here Tom!??


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

:doh:i found this while frisking Barb. i guess this means she's feeling a lil frisky?  

View attachment lizard-horned-toad-reptile-animal-3d-plastic-puzzle-f914.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

hehehe I loved that lil guy!

Frisking Super I found this sign!! When she says NO she means it!! 

View attachment no.jpg


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hehehe I loved that lil guy!
> 
> Frisking Super I found this sign!! When she says NO she means it!!



Frisked Barb and found a BIG FAT....




















NO



which of course with Barb might mean yes.


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hehehe I loved that lil guy!
> 
> Frisking Super I found this sign!! When she says NO she means it!!



yeah i was even wearing this coat at the time 

View attachment 00280m.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (May 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> yeah i was even wearing this coat at the time



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!! OMG that is just priceless!!
Trying to Frisk Super, but I am laughing to hard!!!! I found an amazing sense of humor!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2009)

While trying to frisk Barb BBW she farted on me. Gross. I don't even wanna know what you ate.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 28, 2009)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh FLW grossssssss as iffffffffff
Ladies dont FART

Frisking FLW I found she is sometimes uncouth but i still love her :smitten: lol


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found that cold hands make her jump.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found that he indeed has cold hands.... brrrrrrr.....


----------



## Chef (May 28, 2009)

While performing a thorough frisking of Ms. Floras.. I found this!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

I frisked this guy and noticed him carrying weapons for planting on unsuspecting and gentle BBWs.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 28, 2009)

Frisked Grandi and found some lovely flowers...




:happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found a cheeky monkey. :happy:


----------



## Chef (May 28, 2009)

Frisked Ms. Famous.. and found lots and lots of money... holy moly!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 28, 2009)

frisking Chef, I found some fried chicken bones!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found some love dust.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 29, 2009)

frsking wolfie I found i had to frisk along time cause its so dark!!! ohh this is funnnnn!! I found a fleshlight!! Oh wait I mean flashlight!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and couldn't keep ahold of her because she was so excited over frisking timberwolf......:blush:


----------



## Chef (May 29, 2009)

Frisked Ms. Floras and found some iJewelry..


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2009)

I frisked Chef and found Delectible Edibles in his pockets.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2009)

While frisking Grandi I found some expired medicine from 2005


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2009)

Frisked that hottie FLW and found an eye like Forest Whitaker............and realized how trampy WHR really is..........:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2009)

Frisking GEF, I found a lot of things... BIG things! :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2009)

I frisked this guy again and found that he has Hausenpheffer crumbs in his pockets. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2009)

Er... what?  Who put that in there? And what is it, anyway? 

Frisking Grandi, I found nothing... She wasn't really there.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 30, 2009)

I tried frisking Wolfie, but He was at the wrong place!??!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 30, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found a new signature.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found some big........spaceship thing in his avatar


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2009)

I frisked Green Eyed Fairy and found here trembling because of seeing a big........spaceship thing in the above poster's avatar


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2009)

Once again I got to frisk grandi while she wasn't there... But this time, I found something... But I won't tell.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

While frisking Timberwolf I found a biiiiiiiiiig hoooooot.......candle. yeouch.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found some burnt fingers...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found him trembling in anticipation of the next time he trys to frisk me but can't find me even when I am here.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 1, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found a snickers in her pocket, which I stole-- it was kinda melted but good:eat1:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

frisking toni, i found melted chocolate all over her fingers, so i gave her a Handi- wipe


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 1, 2009)

i thanked barb for the wipe then frisked her and found another candy! woo! I'm having a good day!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

I frisked 00 toni lynn 00 and found candy crumbs and smiling lips because of eaten candy.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 1, 2009)

i frisked grandi-- no candy


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 1, 2009)

frisked tori lynn and found a camera.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

I frisked 00 toni lynn 00 and put a nummie Snickers in her pocket.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 1, 2009)

i did a lil dance--- yay yay num nums!-- then frisked grandi and sneaked a flower in her pocket


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 1, 2009)

I frisked me and found a 50 cent piece


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 1, 2009)

i frisked snuggle and found the cutest stuffed tiger in her coat pocket- when i squeezed it, it said RAWR!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

I frisked 00 toni lynn 00 and found that she still had the toy tiger that she found in snuggletiger's pocket as it was in her pocket and it went Rawr when I squeesed it too.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jun 1, 2009)

I frisked Grandi Floras and found:

A picture of Vanilla Ice
2 packages of Fruit Stripe Gum
A bottle of Beverly Hills 90210 perfume
3 scrunchies colored hot pink, lime green and aqua
An issue of Tiger Beat with Donnie Wahlberg on the cover.

When I asked her why she had all this junk, she said, "Dudette, I am so stuck in the 90's!!":shocked:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

When I frisked Power_Metal_Kitsune I found a can of hairspray and a lighter.

*backs away slowly*


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jun 1, 2009)

I found a nude picture of Ernest Borgnine. I do not want to know why THAT was in her pocket.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

Because he masturbates!

While frisking Power_Metal_Kitsune I found expired stool softener from 2008.


----------



## Chef (Jun 1, 2009)

Still frisking Ms. Famous turns up nothing. I think I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2009)

Frisked the Chef and found a nice fellow that I used to know......


----------



## Chef (Jun 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frisked the Chef and found a nice fellow that I used to know......



Did you close your eyes, and I slipped away? (ya know, like Boston?)

Frisked GEF and found tix for the REO Speedwagon concert..


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jun 1, 2009)

tickets to the Edguy concert, and since hubby and I are planning on going anyway, I took them. I'll tell you how it went when I go hahaha.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2009)

I frisked Power_Metal_Kitsune and found snacks in her pocket for her and her hubby to take with them to the concert.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

frisking Grandi,... I found some m&m's,peanut butter cups, popcorn, a big soda, and a comfy chair,.. guess its movie time!!hehehe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and noticed that there were movie goodies in her pocket too, so she is prolly going to go see something tonight too.


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked BarbBBW and noticed that there were movie goodies in her pocket too, so she is prolly going to go see something tonight too.



Frisked Ms. Floras and found movie goodies... Does everyone have movie goodies? :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, according to what I found in your pockets while frisking you... Yes.

(Though, I don't.)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

frisking wolfie, I found a laptop, with alot of beautiful fat girls set as a desktop pic!!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

i frisked barb and found a ticket to see Thunder Down Under--- naughty naughty!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

frisking Toni, I found an extra ticket in her pocket, hmmm looks like we are goin together !!! *wink wink*


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

frisked barb and found a digi camera- good job girlfriend- we gonna need that!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

I frisked Toni Lynn and found art supplies.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

i frisked miss famous and found a handful of sparkling gems--- oops it's jolly ranchers! MINE MINE MINE!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Frisked Toni Lynn and found some milk.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

frisked snuggles and found a bottle


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

I frisked Toni Lynn and found her halo.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Frisked Famous and found a trombone to play


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

i frisked tiger and found a handful of New Kids on the Block buttons!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Frisked Toni Lynn and traded the New Kids buttons for a chocolate chip cookie :eat1:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

stuck the new kids buttons on my jeans and frisked tiger to find a Ninja Turtle toy in his pocket!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2009)

Frisking Toni, I found a nice belly. :eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

While frisking timberwolf I found some peanut butter cookies! *eats*


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

frisked Ms. Famous and found a trombone.. waitaminute.. that wasn't me.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

I frisked Chef and found that he never plays these games right. :doh:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

friskin' miss famous, i found a peanut found a peanut found a peanut just now- just now i found a peanut found a peanut just nowwwwwww...


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

(Mmmmm... Color By Number Kung Pao... :eat2: )

Frisked toni lynn to get my utensils back...


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

frisked chef to sneak a note sayin' - sorry i edited it to miss famous cause she beated me to the punch


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

Frisked tony lynn and then did it again for good measure..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2009)

Frisked Chef hoping to find out exactly how big his utensils are ......


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

frisked GEF, I found her making a salad, waiting for CHEFS BIG "utensils" to toss her salad!!
Hmmm cucumber salad??


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

Frisked Barb while waiting for my utensils to finish in the dishwasher and found a half eaten brownie...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2009)

Frisked Chef and sized up his half a brownie......


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

laughing to hard to frisk properly and made a mess of chef's pretty outfit


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> laughing to hard to frisk properly and made a mess of chef's pretty outfit



*unzips his pretty outfit to reveal a new pretty outfit* *Zzzzzzzzzzzip!*

Frisks toni lynn... and finds a map of Nevada


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

frisking Chef, I found his new outfit is his Birthday SUit!! OH MY!!:eat2:


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking Chef, I found his new outfit is his Birthday SUit!! OH MY!!:eat2:



_(lol... you used the eek! and eat icons..)_

"But these are my new clothes!", Chef replied while frisking Barb for another brownie..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2009)

Instead of frisking Chef, I rolled up a dish towel and swatted him on his nekkid buttocks with it.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

frisking Chef, I found him stealing my brownie, So i took it back and handed him some fresh baked cookies!!




hahah Caroline!! U jumped in front of my frisking, cause I am slowwwwwww
Frisking GEF I found a Big smile from swatting Chefs butt!! lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

While frisking Barb I found some cookie crumbs.


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> While frisking Barb I found some cookie crumbs.



Whilst frisking Ms Famous, I didn't even get crumbs.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

I was trying to frisk Chef, But, I found some naked SSBBW huddled around him , I'll have to try again later


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I was trying to frisk Chef, But, I found some naked SSBBW huddled around him , I'll have to try again later



Around me? Do I have cookies?


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

I frisked Barb and found a bottle of aspirin in her back pocket- do i gives you headaches barb, dear?


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> I frisked Barb and found a bottle of aspirin in her back pocket- do i gives you headaches barb, dear?



..frisked toni lynn in search of cookies... :9


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

I frisked Chef and found the cookies Barb gave him a few posts back and ate them before he could frisk them back.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

I frisked miss famous and tickled her- she laughed so hard she spit right in my eye- i had to go to the hospital and have it checked- the doc says it's okay but i don't believe him


----------



## Chef (Jun 2, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I frisked Chef and found the cookies Barb gave him a few posts back and ate them before he could frisk them back.



Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2009)

Toni I don't have any diseases!

I frisked Toni Lynn and found a medicine cabinet full of antibiotic creams.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

i frisked miss famous, wearing goggles- just in case- and found a troll doll in her pocket


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

frisked Toni i found some really nice boobies which i frisked alot:wubu: and found an underwire bra!! sexy!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

I frisked barb back and found out she didn't have NUFFIN on under that raincoat--- then i Got in the back of the line so i could be frisked again!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 2, 2009)

frisked Toni, and I found two hand fulls of chub!! SHe is grabbing my CHUB , hot!!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

feelin' frisky now! friskin' barb til she runs away gigglin'


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 3, 2009)

Frisked Toni and found several photographs of ancient archaeological sites...  Cool!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 4, 2009)

I frisked Adamantoise and found a replica of the Venus von Willendorf ! At least i think it was a replica.... hmmm....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 4, 2009)

I frisked Toni Lynn and I found a pair of scissors, so I cut a piece of her hair off to make a voodoo sex doll with.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 4, 2009)

I frisked famous and... what's that? OW! Something PRICKED me!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 4, 2009)

I frisked Toni Lynn's voodoo doll and found.....stuffing marvelous stuffing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2009)

Frisking FLW, I found some California Girls.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found some California girls that he found in another's pocket while frisking them.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 4, 2009)

I frisked Floras and found some pretty, pink rose petals


----------



## Chef (Jun 4, 2009)

Frisking toni.. and I don't wanna stop...


----------



## Preston (Jun 4, 2009)

Frisked Chef and found a spatula...

...in his pants...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 4, 2009)

frisking Preston, I found CHEF's spatula, and I took it!! hehehehe


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 4, 2009)

I frisked Barb and found Chef's spatula, which I promptly used to spank Toni Lynn's voodoo sex doll.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 4, 2009)

I like her spunk!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 4, 2009)

wrong thread barb


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 4, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> wrong thread barb



hahahah I suck!! frisking FLW I found a magnify glass sexy and an inspectors outift,.. low cut too!!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 4, 2009)

Frisking Barb I found a stolen magnifying glass to view all the pretty girls and boys from afar cuz i'm shy


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2009)

Frisking Toni, I got carried away.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 4, 2009)

friskin' wolf while he carried me--- wow--- strong wolf!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2009)

I frisked 00 toni lynn 00 and noticed that she was still giggling girlishly after being carried by a strong wolfie.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

I frisked myself again and still don't think that it is as fun as frisking someone else here.... especially if they don't know about it. LOL:blush:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

I frisked grandi and found a handful of shiny pebbles in her pocket!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

I frisked 00 toni lynn 00 and found my shiny pebbles in her pocket and gave her some others that I thought that she would like too.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 6, 2009)

Frisking Grandi I found this cute button! 

View attachment buttons-3.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found a Sponge Bob SquarePants DVD


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

I frisked 00 toni lynn 00 and seen that she has a Sponge Bob SquarePants DVD in her pocket that she got from frisking the above poster, hmmmm.......


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

frisked grandi and found some popcorn to much on while i veg out to spongebob!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

I frisked 00 toni lynn 00 and found popcorn crumbs in her hair because of her wild Squarepants dance,.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2009)

I frisked Grandi Floras and found a deck of cards, some multicolored rubber bands, an R.E.O. Speedwagon cassette case, and a poster of Ed Grimley.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

I couldn't frisk Jeffrey because he was too busy looking through Jocelyn's drawers again and cooking her goulash


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I couldn't frisk Jeffrey because he was too busy looking through Jocelyn's drawers again and cooking her goulash




she spells her name like Josalynn .. but she prefers Josh .. and i just frisked you, Caroline and found some laffy taffy, a strobe light, and a saucerfull of secrets


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

i frisked swamptoad to find a brand new elvis mint coin- only it wa dented and elvis was looking a bit rough


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2009)

Frisked Jeffery because I really want to know how in the world he knew I bought some laffy taffy today :blink: 

Woot woot! Also got a free frisk on Toni Lynn and found a lovely person with a matching smile


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

frisked ms GEF to find fairy dust and small bottles of colored glass with sparkly things inside


----------



## VVET (Jun 6, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> frisked ms GEF to find fairy dust and small bottles of colored glass with sparkly things inside



Frisked 00 toni lynn 00 and found a few lead figurines and several oddly shaped dice


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

frisked VVET and found a rather large watermelon that was already sliced down the middle and had a big bite out of it


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2009)

frisked Caroline and found a warm, friendly, and slightly mischievious woman with some sticky laffy taffy 

frisked toni lynn and found out the coin that she had frisked and found earlier on me had been run over by a train. i found more flattened coins in her possession.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

Frisked swamptoad and found a silly hat, trench coat, and magnifying class along with a rather large pipe that blows bubbles


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2009)

frisked toni lynn and found out the magnifying class looked quite silly as they were taking their Algebra test.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 7, 2009)

frisking swamptoad and found a tiny folded bit of paper- when unfolded revealed " I like you. Do you like me? check yes or no." Hmmm... wonder who that was for?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2009)

Frisking Toni, I found some nice things. I won't tell you what I found, you'll have to frisk her yourself - as soon as I'm done frisking her, which might take some more hours... :eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 7, 2009)

frisking Wolfie, I found him and Toni 's clothes thrown on the floor,... so I picked them up and ran away un noticed!! hehehe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found that her arms were full of clothes that she took from Wolfie that he took from another gal.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 7, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and TA DA! out popped lotsa glitter and confetti!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2009)

Frisking Toni, I found her covered in confetti and glitter. As I carried on frisking her, I got carried away again...


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

Gave wolf a good frisking to repay him for all the satisfying friskin's i done got from him


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2009)

Still frisking her...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 8, 2009)

trying to frisk Wolfie, but all i keep finding is Toni's chub in his hands?? :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2009)

Frisked BarbBBW and found season tickets to the D-backs and a rootbeer float


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

frisked tiger and found all sorts of home warming gifts tucked away


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 8, 2009)

Frisked toni lynn and found a girlish smile.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2009)

Frisked Fascie and found a warm heart wearing converse.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 8, 2009)

frisking GEF< i found myself maikng an appointment with her at work just so I can have her in my mouth:eat2:!!! is that tooooo much for this thread??:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking GEF< i found myself maikng an appointment with her at work just so I can have her in my mouth:eat2:!!! is that tooooo much for this thread??:doh:



Frisked Barb and found my lost appointment book......I don't gets to do mouths


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frisked Barb and found my lost appointment book......I don't gets to do mouths



ughh figures,..damn false advertisements!!!!!!!!!!
Frisking GEF i found, my number,...call me anyways hehehehe


----------



## Suze (Jun 8, 2009)

frisked Barb and found some... -um- 

slutty vodka.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 8, 2009)

Suze said:


> frisked Barb and found some... -um-
> 
> slutty vodka.



LMAO!!! great!!

Frisking SUze I found one cutie pie!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 8, 2009)

Frisking Barb and found a real sweetheart! :wubu:


----------



## Suze (Jun 8, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Frisking Barb and found a real sweetheart! :wubu:


frisked mathias and found some great teeth!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, they're not that great. :blush: Frisked Suze and found some jelly beans.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 8, 2009)

frisked Matt and found some jelly beans and a cookie! yum


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found jelly been and cookied crumbs on her from yesterday.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 9, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found thorns and beautiful roses to go with them


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2009)

Frisking SocialbFly, I found a lot of things... don't know where to start...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found that he is a sound sleeper and never even knew that I did.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

frisking Grandi this morning,... I was digging deep into her pockets and look what I found? WOW what a great pic of you!! that should on the mantle for all to see!! 

View attachment grandi.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found a collection of pictures featuring Dims members...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 10, 2009)

frisking wolfie, I found him amazed with toni and a pic of her on his pc!!! hmmmm you cheating on me!?!??!/!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 10, 2009)

Frisking Barb I found a pocketful of sunshine and a mason jar full of moonshine


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2009)

frisking toni, I found her frinking Barb... :eat2:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

frisking timberwolf i found a hidden camera he was using to record me friskin' barb--- bad wolfie bad bad!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2009)

A hidden camera? Now, if I would own one... :blink: I would really like to know what it recorded... Interesting... No storage medium. :blink: Just a built-in antenna...

Frisking Toni, I found a wireless recording device...

Now, *that's* interesting...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> frisking toni, I found her *frinking* Barb... :eat2:


 I was hoping that was some kinda sexy freaky thing,.. not just a typo!:doh:



00 toni lynn 00 said:


> frisking timberwolf i found a hidden camera he was using to record me friskin' barb--- bad wolfie bad bad!


 WHy hide it!?!?! lol



Timberwolf said:


> A hidden camera? Now, if I would own one... :blink: I would really like to know what it recorded... Interesting... No storage medium. :blink: Just a built-in antenna...
> 
> Frisking Toni, I found a wireless recording device...
> 
> Now, *that's* interesting...



Frisking Wolfie, I found hima BIG smile and little beads of sweat on his forehead from watching me and Toni _Frinking!!_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking Grandi this morning,... I was digging deep into her pockets and look what I found? WOW what a great pic of you!! that should on the mantle for all to see!!



Now, yer just saying that..... :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and still am not sure if I found out what the heck frinking is,..... 
maybe I don't wanna know?:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

Frinking - 1 definition - The insertion of objects into the male urethra or [ Japs' Eye] in a (misguided) attempt to obtain pleasure.


I am all sorts of a freak,... but even this,....ewwwwwwwwwwwwww too much for me!!
Frisking Grandi I found her shaking her head,.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!

I frisked BarbBBW and found that she has way to much information in her pockets for unsuspecting friskers like me to find........:blush:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

i frisked grandi and found Yogi Bear and Boo Boo havin' a picnic !


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 11, 2009)

Frisked Toni and found some warm cushy tummy to touch.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

Frisked snuggles and found a Van Halen T-shirt!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

I frisked 00 toni lynn 00 and noticed that she isn't ticklish unless she is awake.......


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

Frisked Grandi and noticed she IS ticklish--- so i frisked her til she fell down laughin'


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

frisking toni, I found some icecream <33 :eat2:

xoxo
missi


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 11, 2009)

frisking MsBard, I found a beautiful belly!!!:eat2::smitten:


----------



## dragorat (Jun 11, 2009)

*Frisked Barb & found Jommy Hoffa....oops that's Billy Barty...lol:kiss2:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I was hoping that was some kinda sexy freaky thing,.. not just a typo!:doh:
> 
> WHy hide it!?!?! lol
> 
> ...


Well, it actually was a typo - have been abandoning Typorah way too long, so she got herself what is hers. :blush: My day was filled with typos, yesterday...



BarbBBW said:


> Frinking - 1 definition - The insertion of objects into the male urethra or [ Japs' Eye] in a (misguided) attempt to obtain pleasure.
> 
> 
> I am all sorts of a freak,... but even this,....ewwwwwwwwwwwwww too much for me!!
> Frisking Grandi I found her shaking her head,.....


That sounds quite painful... :shocked: No way that this would be something I'd like to see...



dragorat said:


> *Frisked Barb & found Jommy Hoffa....oops that's Billy Barty...lol:kiss2:*


Frisking dragorat, I found a winged rat with a dragon's head and tail...


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 12, 2009)

friskin wolfie, I found tupperware with was either a new ham salad or an old orange jello, in it


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm always surprised what people find in my pockets... :blink:

Frisking Toni, I found a Supergirl Tee and skirt.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 12, 2009)

frisking timberwolf, I found all the things he frisked from everyone else and swiped them!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2009)

I frisked msbard90 and took everything that she took and ran off with it laughing.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 12, 2009)

frisking grandi, i found all of those things she took to me and negotiated a good deal to get some of those goods back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2009)

Frisking msbard, I took a look at the stuff she took from me earlier today - just to find out that I don't know any of that stuff.
Kept on frisking for a while because it felt quite nice.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and noticed that he likes his belly rubbed just like all canines.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 13, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found these beautiful butterflies floating around her! 

View attachment butterflies.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and placed this beautiful butterfly into her pocket after it emerged from it's cocoon last night.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked BarbBBW and placed this beautiful butterfly into her pocket after it emerged from it's cocoon last night.



How gorgeous is that? THANK YOU!

Frisking Grandi, I found a pocket full of leaves


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2009)

frisking Barb I found purple play doh and jelly beans


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2009)

Frisking swamptoad, I found Toadette.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2009)

frisked TW, found a tap dancing walking stick


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

frisking Swampy, i found a longgg chat log in his pocket!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 15, 2009)

I frisked Barb and found a barrel full o' monkeys!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

frisking Toni, I found some playing cards, and a bowl of pretzels:eat1:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found preztel crumbs and playing cards that she snagged from the other Dimmer.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2009)

I frisked myself and found out indeed that you cannot tickle yourself....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 16, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found her trying to tickle herself,... so I gave her a feather,..try this


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 16, 2009)

frisking BarbBBW, I found a feather duster (minus a feather) - going to clean something?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Frisking BFDave, I found an issue of the Geek Magazine...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and found that he had some saurkraut and dumplings in his pocket that must have been left there from dinner last night.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 17, 2009)

frisked grandi and found some tupperwear...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

frisking BHD i found lots and lots of MONEY$$$$$


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked Timberwolf and found that he had some saurkraut and dumplings in his pocket that must have been left there from dinner last night.


Sauerkraut & dumplings? In my pocket? It's quite some time ago that I last had Sauerkraut... :blink:



BarbBBW said:


> frisking BHD i found lots and lots of MONEY$$$$$


Frisking Barb, I found some money in her cleavage...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

frisking Wolfie, I found him jiggling my boobies so the money would fall out!! yay:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found that she was still bouncing and giggling because of getting her boobies jiggled by timberwolf.....:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

frisking Grandi I found a pair of goggles


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 18, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found a gorgeous profile pic! :smitten:


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 19, 2009)

Frisked Adamantoise and found that his custom user title is the name of my boyfriend.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2009)

Frisking TJO, I found something juicy.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and found that he is *ein freundlicher Kerl* here!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found an English - German dictionary.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

I frisked TW and found that he is NEVER selfish with cheesecake.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

frisking GEF, I found a mason jar with lots of little fairies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and noticed that she has little fairies stashed here and there on herself that she has gathered from other posters while she was frisking them......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found a fairy caught in her hair.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

frisking Wolfie, I found 2 mixed drinks in his hands and a movie in his pocket for me and him to watch!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 20, 2009)

Frisked BarbBBW and found that I wanted to cuddle her.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

frisked TJO and I did cuddle her! I found her soft,smooth and curvy ,.. so i am not stopping!!


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jun 20, 2009)

i wonder if anyone here knows what i keep in my pockets


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

frisking him i found a pair of running shoes!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2009)

I frisked Barb and got my mason jar back.........though I did leave her one special fairy to watch over her


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I frisked Barb and got my mason jar back.........though I did leave her one special fairy to watch over her



awww thank you GEF! i need one! haha

frisking GEF i found fairy dust all over her


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jun 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking him i found a pair of running shoes!!



*goes and buys running shoes* lol. i never run or do cardio or anything like that


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2009)

I frisked the Noob and found a hard body that encases a very nice man  :wubu:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 21, 2009)

frisked GEF and found an empty mason jar and a piece of leftover cheesecake...also found a pack of tic tacs, a silk scarf and shoe lace from a running shoe...that must have been one heck of a frisking you gave noob GEF.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2009)

I just frisked bobbleheaddoll and found all kinds of things that she found while frisking others that had lots of things in their pockets.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 22, 2009)

frisked grandi and left her a trinket from my collection...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

frisking BHD I found a a homes and gardens magazine and a Hershey's bar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and found a confiscated magazine and a Hershey bar wrapper on her person.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

frisking Grandi I found a love Novel in her hand along with some tissues in the other hand


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and am not sure what I found but it was warm.......:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found her enjoying to frisk Barb...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 24, 2009)

frisked timberwolf  and found no-doze...ohhhh, that's how he stays up to do all that posting!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry, but that ain't mine... I'm an insomniac - don't need that stuff. Besides, you frisked my while I was sleeping. 

Frisking BHD, I found some leftover letters from the change a letter threads...


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 25, 2009)

Frisking *Timberwolf*, I found a bottle labeled _Eau du Loup_!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2009)

I frisked MatthewB and noticed that he could used a bit more meat on his poor lil bones......:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 25, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found her making some 'comfort food" for Matt. hehe


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 25, 2009)

frisking BarbBBW, I found the "Good Food Guide of Arizona"


----------



## steely (Jun 25, 2009)

Frisking BigFriendlyDave, I found I might like to frisk him again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

frisking steely, I found that I knew there was something missing in this thread...


----------



## Inhibited (Jun 26, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf... sorry that it is from stranger


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2009)

Frisking Inhibited, I found this could be an interesting new way to welcome new members. Welcome aboard!


----------



## steely (Jun 26, 2009)

Frisking Timber I found the remains of a tasty lunch.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf again and found that it was just as fun as it was before, especially when he doesn't even notice that I am there. LOL


----------



## steely (Jun 26, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I noticed she skipped me for Timberwolf. Who could blame her? :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

frisking Steely, I found a woman I would never skip!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2009)

steely said:


> Frisking Grandi, I noticed she skipped me for Timberwolf. Who could blame her? :smitten:



So solly, you must have posted at about the same time as me and we crossed paths... I frisked you now and you didn't even feel me. TeeHee.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2009)

I frisked here and found that she doesn't skip frisking her friends like I do some times...... :-(


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

hahah oh stop it, I know you didnt do it on purpose!
Frisking Grandi,.. I found her with a frown, so I found her tickle spot and tickled her till she peed heheheh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found a warm heart and smile


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

frisking GEF, I found a hot MILF!!
( nice reply to your sweet comment s about me huh)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 27, 2009)

Frisks Barb and finds a beer takes a sip and puts it back..


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Frisks Ellorions and, (having done the research!), finds a handwritten poem, a photo of a Boxer, and a pair of specs... hmmmmm suspicious items indeed!


----------



## OrnateGenius (Jun 27, 2009)

Frisking Bafta, Eww, what is this? Omg i cant believe you carry this inside your underwear? For the love of god. j/k. thought itd be funny


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

frisking the newbie, I found Halo 3 ,... you know right then and there,.. they are the BOMB!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 27, 2009)

frisking Barb, I found her BA-GINAAA.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

frisking TGO i found a strap on, some lube, and ball gag, and some handcuffs!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found a naughty grin...


----------



## steely (Jun 28, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf I found cloudy skies.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 28, 2009)

frisking Steely, I found a nice big hug!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 28, 2009)

frisked barb and found the handcuffs she lifted from tjo...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2009)

I frisked her and found out that she is fun to frisk.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 29, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found that i missed her this morning


----------



## Chef (Jun 29, 2009)

Frisking.. hey.. don't I know you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 29, 2009)

Frisked the Chef and found a man that can cook and fix my computer.....


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frisked the Chef and found a man that can cook and fix my computer.....



Oh Girl - you have all the luck.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 29, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Oh Girl - you have all the luck.



With my luck, he will cook and fix computers for all of his friends....but have no time to fix mine....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2009)

Frisking GEF, I found she is the Queen of Blabylon.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and noticed that he doesn't always notice me frisking him.....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

frisking Grandi I found my hand got all tangled in the long hair,,...hehehe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and got my long hair untangled from around her fingers since she frisked me the last time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Trying to stealth-frisk Grandi, I found this is impossible.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 1, 2009)

frisked timberwolf and found eyeglass cleaner...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

frisking BHD i found some silicone baking accessories


----------



## Mathias (Jul 1, 2009)

Frisking Barb and found a new Ipod!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

frisking matt I found some new cd's


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 1, 2009)

frisking Barb, I found an orgasm. :kiss2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

frisking TJO i found a talented woman!!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 1, 2009)

frisking Barb, I found that I love me an older woman.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> frisking Barb, I found that flirting with her is too much fun. AND I'M STRAIGHT! :O



hahah fucking figures!!
I like that she is honest!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 1, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahah fucking figures!!
> I like that she is honest!



I moved that response to the what do you like about the previous poster thread and added a new one to here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2009)

I frisked her and found other moved threads in her pocket for other straight people like me to find.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I moved that response to the what do you like about the previous poster thread and added a new one to here.


Thank you!!! hahaha


Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked her and found other moved threads in her pocket for other straight people like me to find.



frisking Grandi, I found she doesnt like women either


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 2, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found that she has me on the verge of switching teams.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2009)

I frisked her and found he confusion about which teams to be on.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and forgot what I found.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

frisking Wolfie, I found him with a Big Girl Mag in his hands,... no wonder why he forgot what he found on Grandi hehe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I got carried away...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking Barb, I got carried away...



i dunno if thats good or bad,... whats that little guy doing there?! haha

Frisking Wolfie, I found he has an amazing assortment of little people with all different expressions in his pockets!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, that little guy is calling "F1"... Like that button on the keyboard...

Frisking Barb, I found... I found... no, I can't tell that.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and noticed that he stayed asleep the entire time....


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

Good Morning Grandi!!

Frisking Grandi, I found an unbeatable talent of "frisking" so quietly that people dont notice. Must be her super soft hands


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Good Morning Grandi!!
> 
> Frisking Grandi, I found an unbeatable talent of "frisking" so quietly that people dont notice. Must be her super soft hands



*Good afternoon to you BarbBBW! 
I just got home from work and I just got done
frisking you before I got here,
you didn't even notice either, 
Man, am I go or what?​*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Good afternoon to you BarbBBW!
> I just got home from work and I just got done
> frisking you before I got here,
> you didn't even notice either,
> Man, am I go or what?​*



you are DEFIANTLY GOOD!!!! HAHAHA
frisking Grandi, I found she had no shoes on? ahhh long day of work,... take off the shoes and relax!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> you are DEFIANTLY GOOD!!!! HAHAHA
> frisking Grandi, I found she had no shoes on? ahhh long day of work,... take off the shoes and relax!!



*I frisked you back and noticed that 
you are here at the same time as myself, 
now I am going offline with 
my shoes off and relaxing in front of the fan because
it is hotter than blue blazes, 
if there is such a thing.......​*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found that I didn't notice frisking her, at first... and enjoyed it afterwards...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf again because he follows me here and it just seems like the right thing too do.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2009)

I frisked myself after I frisked Timberwolf and found that it was more fun frisking him than myself......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found her slightly disappointed from frisking herself...


----------



## steely (Jul 5, 2009)

Frisking Timberwolf, I found the perfect spot. :happy:


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 5, 2009)

Frisking *steely*, I found some nice lavender perfumes. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2009)

:blink: Heh. Didn't even know it was there... :happy:

Frisking steely, I got carried away once more.




Say, Matthew, did you do that?


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 5, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking steely, I got carried away once more.
> 
> 
> 
> Say, Matthew, did you do that?


What, get carried away? Yeah, a little bit... 

Frisking *Timberwolf*, I found four calling-birds, three French hens, two turtledoves, and Danny Bonaduce in a pear tree.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm always surprised what other people find in my pockets...
And I'm still wondering who carries me away each time I start frisking a girl... :blink:

Frisking Matthew, I found... Say, could it be that your pockets contain even more stuff than mine? If I'd write down the list of what I found in five minutes, this post would need at least three pages.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 5, 2009)

frisking timberwolf i found a magic stick in his pocket that rips the time space continuum when he frisks a girl...


----------



## steely (Jul 5, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm always surprised what other people find in my pockets...
> And I'm still wondering who carries me away each time I start frisking a girl... :blink:



When frisking me, I'm the one who carries you away or gets carried away.

Frisking bobbleheaddoll, I found two cases of diet coke and directions to our next meet.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

frisking steely i found an mp3 player with some rocking good tunes!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

I frisked Swamptoad and noticed that toads indeed do *NOT *give you warts because he has none of them anywhere that I frisked.....:blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

frisked Grandi Floras and found something oblivious that was forgotten in the obvious.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

I frisked him again and found the obvious is not always noticed........


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

frisked Grandi again and found some secret treasure map ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

I frisked Swamtoad again and noticed the speed in which his fingers go when he posts, but doesn't even notice me while I am frisking him.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

frisked Grandi and wonders if I was quick enough for her NOT to notice.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

I did notice and I frisked Swamptoad as he was sneaking away sneakily....... LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

Frisks Grandi .. and realizes *dejavue* or something like that.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

I frisked Swamptoad as I was getting up to head out the door for work......


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 6, 2009)

frisking Grandi, as she heads off to work, I found her looking beautiful and ready for her day!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 6, 2009)

Frisks Barb and finds her cute Black Heart Undies...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

I frisked EllorionsDarlingAngel just before I went back for my clients today.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 7, 2009)

Frisks Grandi and plays with her hair then runs away... hehehehe


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

frisking EDA I found nice thick yummy thighs, that i rubbed of course!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found something I can't tell...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and am wondering why he kept those.......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2009)

I frisked myself, and I can tell you, I don't like it much.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

I frisked Grandi and found she enjoyed it...


----------



## steely (Jul 8, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found him to be feeling better.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 8, 2009)

frisked steely 'cuz i just wanted to and ... then she chased after me


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

Frisking swamptoad, I found him still exhausted from fleeing steely.
(Don't understand why he did, though... I'm sure all she wanted to do was to return the frisking... 9


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

frisking Wolfie, I found some odd things on him, from previous frisking of me,.. wow how did you find all this?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

Well... My secret. 

Frisking Barb, I found her oddly surprised.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

frisking Wolfie back, I found him inspecting all the "goodies" he found on me,... and then I dragged him into the woods to go play with some of it with me :wubu:


----------



## steely (Jul 8, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> frisked steely 'cuz i just wanted to and ... then she chased after me



You better have been dressed like a bear, cause that's the only reason I run for anything 

Swamptoad, Timberwolf, BarbBBW and me in the woods, there's got to be some serious frisking in there somewhere. LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

steely said:


> You better have been dressed like a bear, cause that's the only reason I run for anything
> 
> Swamptoad, Timberwolf, BarbBBW and me in the woods, there's got to be some serious frisking in there somewhere. LOL



heheheh wooohooo!! its like my dream come true

frisking Steely, I found some leaves in her hair,... hmmm


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow. That's a whole lotta girls to frisk...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Wow. That's a whole lotta girls to frisk...



hahah u can handle us ,.. cant you?

frisking Wolfie, I found him applying lotions,... to ,... his,... hands, from all the frisking hehe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Nah, not from, for. 

<- Is still busy frisking them girls...


----------



## steely (Jul 9, 2009)

Frisking Timber, I found myself still being frisked and liking it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2009)

I frisked Steely and noticed that it was better than frisking myself.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang it, I am back to frisking myself again......:doh:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found her happy to have my hands all over her, instead doing it to her self hehe


----------



## imfree (Jul 10, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found a gal who loves thighs.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

imfree said:


> Frisked Barb and found a gal who loves thighs.



soooooooooooo true!! I am a thigh girl!

Frisking Imfree, I found a pair of nice thighs to frisk!! 

everyone else, please feel free to passs me ,while I frisk, its going to be awhile:eat2::wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found her busy.


----------



## steely (Jul 11, 2009)

Frisking Timber, I found my snuggly!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2009)

I frisked steely and found snuggly things in her arms.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found tlw.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2009)

I frisked timberwolf and found that he is as soft as tlw except of the canindid variety....


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 13, 2009)

Frisking Grandi I found George


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

frisking BFD I found indeed someone friendly!


----------



## imfree (Jul 13, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> soooooooooooo true!! I am a thigh girl!
> 
> Frisking Imfree, I found a pair of nice thighs to frisk!!
> 
> everyone else, please feel free to passs me ,while I frisk, its going to be awhile:eat2::wubu:



3 days!!!, woooooo-hooooooo!!!, I've just now
caught my breath, thanks to this oxygen
concentrator, long tube, and new cannula.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2009)

I frisked imfree and noticed that he was breathing very nicely indeed.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

imfree said:


> 3 days!!!, woooooo-hooooooo!!!, I've just now
> caught my breath, thanks to this oxygen
> concentrator, long tube, and new cannula.



hahah what can I say, I love em!! Good thing you still have your health 


Frisking Grandi, I found her to be quite caring


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and noticed that we both have caring hearts.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2009)

I frisked myself again because there just wasn't anyone else better to frisk since yesterday.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

i am sorry Grandi, My dims WAS ALL MESSED UP TODAY!! FRISKING GRANDI, i FOUND HER WITH CLUMPS OF HER OWN CLOTHES lol


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol this is a random thread lol

I would guess a cell phone lol idk


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

frisking him I found some left over chicken in his uniform pocket heheh


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking him I found some left over chicken in his uniform pocket heheh



Lol probably or something I planned on putting back and forgot lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Lol probably or something I planned on putting back and forgot lol



now you frisking me and tell me what u found!!

frisking him again I found a list with frisking instructions I put in his pocket!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and noticed that she hadn't been frisked by pdesil071189 yet.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found a little "thank you" note in her pocket,.. thanks for the frisking, i needed it hehehe


----------



## Spanky (Jul 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking Grandi, I found a little "thank you" note in her pocket,.. thanks for the frisking, i needed it hehehe



Frisked Barb and found uh.....:blush:.....ummmm. 

<tapping foot waiting for Barb to get dressed for the day>


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Frisked Barb and found uh.....:blush:.....ummmm.
> 
> <tapping foot waiting for Barb to get dressed for the day>



hahahaaha I get dressed by 7 am every morning!! well except the days i drink late from the night before,.. umm did that make sense at all?!
ANyways, I just say you coming and got naked really fast, just for my own pleasure of course! 

Frisking Spanky, I found a soccer ball,orange wedges, and a bad bear memory!
BUT he wasnt naked, so I lucked out! :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2009)

I frisked Barb and found that she is still soft to the touch....:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found that I missed frisking...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 18, 2009)

Frisking Wolf I found the "Frisking for Dummies" book


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2009)

I frisked BigFriendlyDave and noticed that he was a little uncomfortable frisking timberwolf, so I frisked them both because I was gone yesterday and didn't frisk anyone and I am making up for lost frisks......:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 19, 2009)

frisking Gandi, I found her always ready to lend a helping hand for a frisking hehe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2009)

What's this? A foursome frisk? I'm in.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 20, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> What's this? A foursome frisk? I'm in.



haha somehow i knew you would be Wolfie!!

Frisking Wolfie , I found a digital camera and some odd stage props on hand?!


----------



## Spanky (Jul 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> haha somehow i knew you would be Wolfie!!
> 
> Frisking Wolfie , I found a digital camera and some odd stage props on hand?!



Frisking Barb found a brochure on the Mall of America and a plane ticket. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2009)

I frisked Spanky and noticed that he was warm to the touch.....:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2009)

I frisked myself again and still don't like it much, it is much more fun to frisk someone else, especially when they don't even know that I am there.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

I went to frisk Grandi and found her frisking herself so I joined in the fun..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2009)

I frisked her back, she didn't even feel a thing and I ran off laughing.....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL She thinks I didn't feel it ,but I did...HEHEHEHEHE

Frisked Grandi again and tickled her, then I ran away and hid.


----------



## Noir (Jul 22, 2009)

*frisks angel and finds a pocket full of awesome quotes*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

Frisks Noir and finds him drawing an awesome picture..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 22, 2009)

frisking EDA, I found a bra that hooks in the front:smitten: ,.. heheheehhehee :shocked::bounce: what fun!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found a frisky smile.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 22, 2009)

frisking Wolfie, I found myself smiling even bigger, cause I found a smooth soft man!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking EDA, I found a bra that hooks in the front:smitten: ,.. heheheehhehee :shocked::bounce: what fun!!


LOL

Frisking Barb and finds a sexy nighty! Takes it and runs away!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2009)

I frisked here again and even if she felt it, she prolly didn't know that it was me at all....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

Sneaks up behind Grandi and frisks her takes her glasses and runs and hides...hehehehe..come find me to get them back..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 23, 2009)

frisking EDA I found her wearing my sexy nightie and Grandi's glasses! Now wheres the damn CAMERA when I need it? hehehe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2009)

I frisked both of the, got my glasses back and then darted back out the door to go back to work before either of them knew I was even there......


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

Frisks Grandi right before she went back to work and gave her a hug!


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 23, 2009)

Frisked EllorionsDarlingAngel to get in on the hug~


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2009)

Frisks T-Bear and looks at all his tattoos and plays with his nose ring..lol..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2009)

Frisking EDA, I found some mesmering, uhm, eyes...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 26, 2009)

frisking Wolfie I found some yummy sexy thighs!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found... Well, can I actually tell that without violating the rules?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 26, 2009)

Frisked Timberwolf and found him frisking Barb so I just watched...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2009)

Frisking EDA, I found her watching me frisking Barb...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 26, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Frisking EDA, I found her watching me frisking Barb...



as an exhibitionist, I am enjoying all this frisking and watching LOL

frisking Wolife I found a picnic basket full of goodies!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 26, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found her eating all of TimbersWolfs food in his picnic basket..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2009)

I frisked here and found that she smiles even while she sleep.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 27, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found she was all dressed for work ,.. you look beautiful


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and notice that she is pritty pretty herself.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Frisks Grandi to play with her hair..


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 28, 2009)

frisked eda and found the tube of the totally cute lipstick she is wearing...score!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Frisking BHD, I found some diet coke...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and felt a few rippling muscles.....:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found her still frisking Wolflie, so , of course, I joined in!! 
mmmmmm musclesssss


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2009)

I frisked again, right along with her and the funny thing is, Timberwolf never flinched a muscle while we were doing it, must have been sleeping..... or in a comma. :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I wondered who on earth she had been frisking instead of me...


----------



## VVET (Jul 29, 2009)

I decided to join Timberwolf in frisking Grand Floris


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2009)

Frisks VVet for the heck of it, but didn't find anything..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

frisking EDA i found cookie crumbs?!?!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking EDA i found cookie crumbs?!?!


Damn you caught me!!! Runs away!!
LOL

Frisks Barb and takes her cherries! Emm yummy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2009)

Frisking EDA, I found a leftover cherry...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 30, 2009)

Frisks Timberwolf and feeds him the cherry he found.:eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 30, 2009)

I frisked the both of them and noticed that they giggle in their sleep most of the time while I am there unnoticed.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 30, 2009)

frisked Grandi, while she was working and I found her busy busy busy hehe


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found her pinchin her butt to make it big like mine..LOL..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2009)

I frisked EllorionsDarlingAngel and noticed that she is a sound sleeper.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2009)

Grandi frisking, found confused I myself. :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and Didn't feel his comfusion at all.......


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 1, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked Timberwolf and Didn't feel his comfusion at all.......



frisking Grandi, I found that I frisk her alot,.. and i like it :wubu:hehee


----------



## Slamaga (Aug 1, 2009)

I miss you so much BarbBBW so I frisk you to find some love a little in your belly


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> I miss you so much BarbBBW so I frisk you to find some love a little in your belly



aww i have missed you too babe!! frisking my bellly , you will find ALOT of love :wubu:
Frisking Slamaga I found one damn fine FA, i would love to hug!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 2, 2009)

I frisked BarbBBW and noticed that someone else frisked her belly and left fingerprints there.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

Frisks Grandi and found her taking finger prints. It's wasn't me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2009)

Frisking EDA, I found her innocent face...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 2, 2009)

Frisks Wolf and stares at him..


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Friskin EDA, I found something interesting, but not the reason for her staring at me...


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 3, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Friskin EDA, I found something interesting, but not the reason for her staring at me...



frisking Wolfie, I found, he had some cheesecake and wasnt offering to share, hmmm maybe thats why EDA was staring?!?! LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I left a note, reading:

Would you believe me that I didn't even know about the cake?


----------



## steely (Aug 3, 2009)

Frisking Mr. Wolf, found he was cake-less and decided to share.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 3, 2009)

Frisks Steely and asks for a piece of her cake. Please :eat2::eat1:


----------



## steely (Aug 3, 2009)

Frisks EDA and finds a plate and fork, of course I'll share cake.:eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 3, 2009)

Frisks Steely and finds my piece of cake waiting for me. :eat2::eat1: That was goooooooooood Thank You!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 3, 2009)

frisking EDA, found some coconut shavings between her bewbies heheh


----------



## Noir (Aug 3, 2009)

frisks barb and finds the platter to his cookies he baked last night


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 3, 2009)

Frisks Noir and finds him taking a picture in front of his mirror! :eat2: Sits back and watches..


----------



## Chef (Aug 4, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Frisks Noir and finds him taking a picture in front of his mirror! :eat2: Sits back and watches..



But I can't frisk an Angel.. its just not right..


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

Chef said:


> But I can't frisk an Angel.. its just not right..


Awww.. Frisks Chef to give him a reason to frisk me..lol..


----------



## Chef (Aug 4, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Awww.. Frisks Chef to give him a reason to frisk me..lol..



Woohoo! 

Frisks EDA.. and again.. and again.. and again...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

Chef said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Frisks EDA.. and again.. and again.. and again...


Whoa now that's a frisking!

Frisks Chef Back and finds him cooking a meal..What are we having?:eat2:


----------



## Chef (Aug 4, 2009)

Frisks Angel for any spices... I've got this craving for something fried.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

Chef said:


> Frisks Angel for any spices... I've got this craving for something fried.


LOL SO do I! For real though I do..lol..

Frisks CHef but he won't let me see what he is fryin up.:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2009)

Frisking EDA, I found her craving for something fried.

Chicken Chips, anyone?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and found some Chicken Chip crumbs on his tummy......:blush:

What are Chicken Chips?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

Frisked Grandi and found these so called chicken chips kinda looks like chicken fingers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep, that is a possible other name for them...

Frisking EDA, I found some change, for a change. Or so.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Yep, that is a possible other name for them...
> 
> Frisking EDA, I found some change, for a change. Or so.


Friska Timberwolf gives him the change for some chicken ships..:eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 5, 2009)

I frisked her and cleaned off the rest for the chicken crisp crumbs for her.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

Frisks Grandi and sat down to have a chat on life and how much it sucks right now!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Frisked EDA in a special way as a form of consolation...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

Frisks TW to say thank you


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

frisks EDA, just to feel her UP when she is feeling down


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 5, 2009)

frisked Barb and found a rolling pin to hit Buddy with on Cake Boss


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

Frisking ST to say thank you for the rep and the hug!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2009)

Frisked her and gave her the biggest motherly hug I had in me to give!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Frisked her and gave her the biggest motherly hug I had in me to give!


Frisks Grandi and accept the biggest motherly hug she can give and gave her one back!


----------



## dragorat (Aug 6, 2009)

*Frisks EDA & gives her a Big Brotherly hug...Always available for hugs,shoulders to cry on or ears to chew...:bow:
*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

Frisks dragorat back and gives him a nice big hug back!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 6, 2009)

Frisking EDA, I found a towel?! hmmm now where did this come from?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

Frisks Barb and asks the same thing. Where did that towel come from?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 7, 2009)

Frisks EDA and finds......
that I don't want to quit frisking her.... :smitten:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 7, 2009)

Frisks MDZ and finds her bent over on a couch with her sexy black panties on and walks over and smacks her butt! HEHEHE


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 7, 2009)

frisking EDA, I found her cheating on me with another gorgeous woman Hmmppfff


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 7, 2009)

Frisks Barb and gives her a hug and a nice little tap on the bum!


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 7, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found her black book for the NJ bash...


*sneaking off*


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 7, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Frisks Barb and gives her a hug and a nice little tap on the bum!



damn y'all are quick...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 7, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> damn y'all are quick...


lol yeah you gott be..
frisks SB and finds the blackbook..hehehe looks like a good list..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2009)

I frisked her and noticed that she giggles when you touch her feet.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found some Dream Theater music? huh?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 7, 2009)

Frisks ST and finds hin listening to Dream Theater so I sit down and join him. I like this band courtesy of Chimpi playing it ALL THE TIME when we were together! LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

Frisked EDA and found lots more music to listen to ..... :happy: ..and stuff I've never even heard of ....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 7, 2009)

Frisks ST and we just sit and listen to music for a while..


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

Frisks EDA and attempts to sing along with some of the music playing.  :doh:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 7, 2009)

frisks swamptoad and nabs some kick butt mp3 files...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2009)

Frisks Michelle and finds a diet coke......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2009)

I frisked Green Eyed Fairy and noticed that her eyes are indeed green.......:happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2009)

frisked Grandi and found some mint chocolate candies ...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 9, 2009)

Frisks Swampy and asks for a mint chocolate candy? Please


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Frisking EDA, I found myself recognizing how much I missed all the frisking action and spontaneously hug EDA...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and actually didn't notice anything different from the last time I frisked him. :happy:


----------



## dragorat (Aug 10, 2009)

*I frisk Grandi & find all the curves are still in the right places...*


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 10, 2009)

frisking Draggy, I found he loves to frisk


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 10, 2009)

I frisked Barb and found out she is one gorgeous red head!!!:smitten:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2009)

I was busy last night, I frisked dragorat, BarbBBW and EllorionsDarlingAngel because I knew that they wouldn't even know that I was there because they were to busy frisking eachother. LOL


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

Frisks Grandi before she goes off to work..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2009)

I frisked her because she is easy to frisk before I go back to work.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 11, 2009)

frisks grandi and finds a new trivia game


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

Frisks ST and looks around his home..


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 11, 2009)

frisking EDA, I found pigtails!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 11, 2009)

Frisks Barb and finds italian Tagina Tortora tile to finish his upstairs den


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

Frisks ST... Whoa Those look nice!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2009)

I frisked her and noticed that she was energized by the last one she frisked. :blush:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 12, 2009)

Frisked Grandi and found her at work...


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 12, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Frisked Grandi and found her at work...



Frisked EDA and found some bowling pins!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 12, 2009)

Frisks Adamantoise and found the ball.. lets go bowling!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2009)

I frisked her after I got home to wait and go back for my clients.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2009)

I frisked myself again and I still don't like it as well as frisking someone else. :-(


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 13, 2009)

frisking Grandi, I found her with a frown, so I turned it upside down


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Frisking Barb, I found...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf and noticed he was smiling too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found some smiles...


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 14, 2009)

frisking Wolife , I found some Hershey kisses!:kiss2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 14, 2009)

Frisks Barb and takes one of the kisses..hehehehe:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Frisking EDA, I found it odd what people tend to find in my pockets...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2009)

I frisked Timberwolf even though I was late getting here this day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found her preparing lunch.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 16, 2009)

frisking Wolfie, I found some sandwiches he lifted off Grandi!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2009)

I frisked Barb and noticed that she didn't even notice me frisking her.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 16, 2009)

hahah i was smiling, and i didnt know why,... NOW i do!! hehehe

Frisking Grandi, I found she has very soft hands, perfect for those sneaky frisks!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 16, 2009)

Frisks Barb... and notices she isn't wearing panties!!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## David Bowie (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know what the friskin' entails. 


but Whatsup dezzyre you just been frisked!! !! unhhhh


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 16, 2009)

Frisks DB and finds him scratchin his head..lol..


----------



## pdesil071189 (Aug 17, 2009)

I Frish EllorionsDarlingAngel and find sand which is something that every Floridian has on them at all times cuz its everywhere. I didnt know what to write lol I researched and realized I got a Fellow Floridian. From Naples too gosh its so boring here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2009)

I frisked pdesil071189 and noticed how soft and warm his skin is.... I wonder it he moisturizes? :blush:


----------



## balletguy (Aug 18, 2009)

i frisked Grandi Floras and found $100.00

thanks!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2009)

I frisked balletguy and found my $100.00 and decided to put in another $50.00 for good measure.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

Frisks Grandi and finds her giving away money so I give her some of my veggie Straw chips!:eat2:


----------



## balletguy (Aug 18, 2009)

I found keys to my car..why do u have them??


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 19, 2009)

gallons of paint to paint my upstairs den YAAAAAAAAY


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 19, 2009)

frisking SnuggleTiger, I found some paint speckles,rough hands, and a big smile!!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2009)

Frisked Barb and forgot how fun frisking someone can be! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 19, 2009)

frisking Mathias, I found him happy!


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> frisking Mathias, I found him happy!



Frisked Barb and found her to be as frisky as ever!:bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2009)

I frisked imfree and noticed that he is a happy ole sole and smiles whenever someone frisks him.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 20, 2009)

Frisked Grandi Floras and got her ipod.

thanks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2009)

I firsked balletguy and just wondered where he got the Ipod in his pocket because I have never had one. He is fun to frisk at any rate.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 20, 2009)

hey I found my money clip when i frisked u


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 20, 2009)

frisked ballet guy and found a rod...:blush:

fishing rod...you pervs...lol. 

get your minds out of the gutter...there's not enough room down here for all of you...lol.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 21, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> frisked ballet guy and found a rod...:blush:
> 
> fishing rod...you pervs...lol.
> 
> get your minds out of the gutter...there's not enough room down here for all of you...lol.





takes me rod back...and i frisk u to get some bait


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 22, 2009)

Frisks BG and finds him fishing so I take a seat next to him and asks to borrow some bait.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 22, 2009)

frisking EDA, I found a beautiful rainbow trout!! Good catch babe!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2009)

I frisked Barb and noticed a faint scent of trout on her hands.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Frisking Grandi, I found her enjoying it.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 23, 2009)

frisking WOlifie, I found some fresh croissants, fresh brewed coffee and some fruit!! YUMM:eat1:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2009)

I frisked Barb and noticed that her tummy was gurgling in anticipation of the goodies that Timberwolf had upon his person.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2009)

I frisked myself again and still don't think that it is as fun as frisking someone else. :-(


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 25, 2009)

Frisks Grandi bc I haven't frisked her in a while..she had a sad face so I tickled her to cheer her up!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 25, 2009)

Frisked EDA and found a gizmo to solve my paint problems.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 25, 2009)

Frisks ST and helps him with his painting problem..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2009)

I frisked her and was glad to finaly frisk someone other than myself.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 25, 2009)

frisked Grandi, and had to kiss her cheek because she's a doll!! :kiss2:


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 25, 2009)

I frisked MzDeeZyre and found a bunch of stuff. Quite honestly, I just can remember what . . The frisking was such a pleasurble experience.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2009)

I frisked this person and found poodle hair all over the clothes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Frisking grandi, I found tlw. Once again.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 28, 2009)

frisking WOlfie, I found his body is soft and warm :eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

Frisked Barb and found her buying me a purse..lol..Like the one she showed me!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 28, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Frisked Barb and found her buying me a purse..lol..Like the one she showed me!



hehe you want me to buy you a LV?? hahahha I barely bought myself that damn thing!! hehe

Frisking EDA , I found a TOP SECRET picture


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 28, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I frisked this person and found poodle hair all over the clothes.



Poodles don't shed.

"Michael: You have to answer for Santino, Carlo. You fingered Sonny for the Barzini people. 
Carlo Rizzi: Mike, you got it all wrong. 
Michael: Ah, that little farce you played with my sister. You think that would fool a Corleone? 
Carlo Rizzi: Mike, I'm innocent. I swear on the kids. 
Michael: Sit down. 
Carlo Rizzi: Please don't do this to me, Mike. Please don't. 
Michael: Barzini is dead. So is Phillip Tattallgia. Moe Green. Slacci. Cuneo. Today I settled all family business so don't tell me that you're innocent. Admit what you did. 
[Carlo starts sobbing] 
Michael: Get him a drink. Don't be afraid, Carlo. Come on, you think I'd make my sister a widow? I'm Godfather to your son. 
[Carlo get handed a drink] 
Michael: Go ahead. Drink. Drink. No, you're out of the family business, that's your punishment. You're finished. I'm putting you on a plane to Vegas. Tom? 
[Tom hands Michael an airplane ticket] 
Michael: I want you to stay there, you understand? 
[Carlo nods] 
Michael: Only don't tell me that you're innocent. Because it insults my intelligence and it makes me very angry. Now, who approached you first? Barzini or Tattalgia? 
Carlo Rizzi: It was Barzini. 
Michael: Good. There's a car outside that will take you to the airport. I'll call your wife and tell her what flight you're on. 
Carlo Rizzi: Listen, Mike... 
Michael: Go on. Get out of my sight. 

Jus' sayin'

 - Jim


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Poodles don't shed.
> 
> Jus' sayin'
> 
> - Jim



I KNOW THAT POODLES DON'T SHED JIM, I HAVE HAD SEVERAL, BUT I THOUGHT THAT THERE WAS SO MUCH HAIR THAT YOU PROLLY USED THE CLIPPERS AND TRIMMED THE LITTLE POODLE BEFORE GOING TO BED. 

I frisked you again and noticed that Jim was asleep.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2009)

I frisked myself again and can tell you, it is definately NOT as fun as frisking someone else.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 31, 2009)

Frisks Grandi and makes a silly face at her to cheer her up bc she had to frisk herself..


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 31, 2009)

Frisked EDA and found a muppet lunchbox so I wont' forget my sandwiches


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 31, 2009)

Frisks ST and see the lunch box is empty, so I make one for him and put it in there..Now don't forget your lunch.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2009)

I frisked her back because she made me smile.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 2, 2009)

Frisks Grandi to say hello!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2009)

I frisked her and said Hello back my dear.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 5, 2009)

bump. feeling frisky...


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jan 25, 2010)

a pack of condoms. Now what was that doing in there, huh?


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 25, 2010)

.... a LIGHT SABRE!!! So I stole it!!! hehehehehe


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2010)

frisks Dreamy and finds a ukulele


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

frisks swamptoad and finds my Into the Mystic cd.  I knew he was good people!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2010)

frisks steely and finds some Crosby Stills Nash and Young along with some Jackson Browne ... woo-hoo!


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

Always Jackson Browne 

Frisks swamptoad and finds all the music I thought I'd lost!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2010)

Frisked steely and found several mini-sculptures of llamas...


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 27, 2010)

frisked Adamantoise and found a packet of curry flavoured nobby's nuts (which I stole and am eating now.. nauhm nauhm nauhm)

hehehe


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked DreamyInToronto and found COOKIES YAY!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked pdesil071189 and found a guitar pick, and one of the cookies he was saving for later......mmmmm Choc Chip!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked littlefairywren and found a bag of pixie dust and a Mars Bar. Planning a trip to Neverland?  :kiss2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked Weirdo and found some rare animation stills.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked Tom and found a copy of Final Fantasy X, and a beloved GWAR Cd :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked Kimberly and found a fantastic collection of some of the best music in the world.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked Eric and took back her Mars Bar! You know I love my chocolate


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked Kimberly again and took a kiss and found a book called _How to Steal a Man's Heart_. So that's how you did it.


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked him and found all of his new friends from Dims. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked steely and found static electricity.


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked swamptoad and found a "geetar"


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2010)

frisks steely and finds a thief with my geetar. :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2010)

Frisked Jeff and found his MP3 player, with all the songs I never knew existed. Copying them now


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2010)

frisks Kim ... finds some gorgeous pictures of the Blue Mountains in Australia


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 30, 2010)

Frisked Jeff, and found a very large brown and yellow Grasshopper


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 31, 2010)

Frisked Kimberly and found a birthday present for me. Thank you *kisses her hand and cheeks*


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 31, 2010)

Frisked Weirdo and found torn scraps of birthday present wrapping & ribbon.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 31, 2010)

Frisked nitewriter and found a 57 Chevrolet. Sweet!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 31, 2010)

frisked weirdo and took the 57 chevy. don't worry nitewriter...will drive it back up to ya on my way to the bash.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 31, 2010)

Frisked Bobblehead and took the shovel she used to knock me out.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 31, 2010)

have seen enough of my shovel today...lol. i moved south to avoid this...lol.

frisked weirdo and found the book he took from kimberly...think i need it more than him...lol.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 31, 2010)

Frisked Bobblehead and found a new friend.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Frisked Bobblehead and found a new friend.



Frisked Weirdo and found a thread bump.

Bump,bump,bump.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 3, 2010)

Frisked Tom and found a huge collection of Horror DVD's and a bowl of popcorn


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 3, 2010)

Frisks Kimberly and found her fairy heart of gold.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 3, 2010)

frisked weirdo and found an 'i love elvis' button. gave him an extra frisky frisking for that one and totally snared it. 

thank you, thank you very much...uh huh.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmm, I like the idea of extra frisky frisking 

Frisked Bobble and found a packet of Rose seeds for her garden, and tickets to Paris....ooh la la!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 4, 2010)

Frisked LFW and found the Edinburgh Military Tattoo


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 4, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Frisked LFW and found the Edinburgh Military Tattoo



Ooh, I like a man in a skirt.....especially in a strong breeze lol 

Frisked Dave and found a small hammer and some dirt.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 4, 2010)

Frisked Kimberly and found photos of some male Dims members she plans to kidnap and seduce. You can just ask you know.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL, who told you that? That is highly confidential between the tenacious trio!!

Frisked Eric and found a long stemmed rose and a bottle of perfume....oh you flirt


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 4, 2010)

frisked her and found a cute Koala named Gilmorris.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 4, 2010)

Frisked snuggletiger and found a REAL tiger. *Tiger mauls me*


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 4, 2010)

Frisked Weirdo and found a broken arm cast and several band-aids. >.o


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Frisking Tom, I found some band aid...


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 4, 2010)

Frisked Timberwolf and found some beautiful photos of Germany


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2010)

frisked Kimberly and also had a glance at the photos of Germany ....


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2010)

Frisked swaptoad and found B.B. King's guitar Lucille. Sweet. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 6, 2010)

Frisked Eric and found a sketchpad and pencils


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 6, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Frisked Eric and found a sketchpad and pencils



Frisked LFW and found the picture she had just drawn - not sure which way up it should go


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 6, 2010)

Frisked Dave and found three pairs of dice.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 6, 2010)

Frisked Tom and found a grooming brush and a pile of doggie hair...awww


----------



## Mathias (Feb 6, 2010)

Frisked LFW and found chocolates!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 6, 2010)

Frisked Mathias and found his copy of Arkham Asylum.....now, I will give this back if you return those choccies


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 6, 2010)

Frisked Kimberly and found a stack of classic comics. SWEET!! :bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 7, 2010)

I frisked Weirdo and found my baby picture????? What the hell... 

View attachment rbaby.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Feb 7, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I frisked Weirdo and found my baby picture????? What the hell...



Frisked FLW and found Cinnab/mitch and my baby!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2010)

Frisked Free2beMe04 and found a bottle filled with souls. Anything you would like to share with the group?


----------



## Paquito (Feb 7, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Frisked Free2beMe04 and found a bottle filled with souls. Anything you would like to share with the group?



Frisked Weirdo and found a chloroform cloth on his face. No one shall learn my secrets!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 7, 2010)

Frisked free2beme04 and found FLW tucked in his pocket...I will take that baby too!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 14, 2010)

Frisked Kimberly and found a picture of me covered in little red hearts. Aww, how sweet.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2010)

Tried to frisk Weirdo,but in the process I was assaulted by a variety of cartoon characters.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 18, 2010)

Frisked Tom and found..... 

View attachment Motivated by Hunger.jpg


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 18, 2010)

frisked littlefairywren and found a load of smileys


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 18, 2010)

frisked dave and found three pairs of kilts in my exact size. Thanks.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 18, 2010)

Frisked Eric and found an old Popeye cartoon reel


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 18, 2010)

Frisked Kimberly and found a piece of sexy lingerie. Ooh La La!  :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 19, 2010)

Frisked Eric and found his little black book....cheeky


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 19, 2010)

Frisks Kimberly and takes back my little black book. Can't have you finding out all of my secrets, little lady.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 28, 2010)

Frisks Weirdo to find his little black book, photocopies it and replaces it before he ever notices it was missing, then reads and memorizes it before he can steal the photocopies.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 28, 2010)

Frisks FLW and steals her memories of my little black book.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 28, 2010)

Frisks Eric and then gives him a slap (courtesy of another thread) 
Don't you be taking FLW's stuff!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 28, 2010)

Frisks Kimberly and steals a kiss of her sweet lips to distract her.

Well, FLW shouldn't be taking my stuff.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2010)

Frisks Eric and gets his wallet thanks!


----------



## Micara (Apr 15, 2010)

Frisks Balletguy and takes back my sweetie's wallet. He's going to need that when I get to Seattle!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

Frisks Micara and takes...$1???? WTF Carry more cash next time dammit!


----------



## Micara (Apr 15, 2010)

Haha!

Frisks CuppyCake and steals her pink hair and eyelashes, because they are effing cute and I want them!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

Micara said:


> Haha!
> 
> Frisks CuppyCake and steals her pink hair and eyelashes, because they are effing cute and I want them!





Frisks Micara and rather than taking anything, slips her a note....Ebay my dear...they can be yours for a low low price lol


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2010)

frisks CuppyCake and finds my keys...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2010)

frisks Balletguy and finds that he's ticklish.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

and finds...oops...sorry for the accidental nipple graze


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Frisks cuppy.... and find that she likes it!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

(OMG hey gorgeous!!! *hugs*)





Frisks MsD and finds dirty looks from a group of jealous men who wish they were doing the frisking.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 16, 2010)

frisks cuppy and finds her pink hair dye


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 16, 2010)

frisks balletguy and finds a pocket full of wet sand


----------



## Micara (Apr 16, 2010)

Frisks LFW and takes that gorgeous bracelet that she's wearing in her profile pic. Thanks babe!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 16, 2010)

frisks Micara and finds she has some stamps...i forgot to send my taxes in. All I needed was a stamp.

Thanks-


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 16, 2010)

Frisked balletguy and found this IRS bloke staring back at me in a funny way


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 16, 2010)

Frisked BigFriendlyDave and found a pile of scrabble tiles


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2010)

Frisked Wren and found two birds in her sig-yoink!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Apr 16, 2010)

Frisked Adamantoise and found an economy pack of Condoms! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 16, 2010)

Frisked Dreamy....I need those, lol


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 17, 2010)

frisks Fairy and finds a secret chocolate stash (which I take and eat)....om nom nom


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

frisks cuppycake and finds....... cup cakes!


----------



## Micara (Apr 17, 2010)

frisks Nutty and finds a 12 pack of Mountain Dew. Oh thank GOD, I needed that!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2010)

Frisked Micara!

Found Cheat Codes for computer games! o_0


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

frisked Adamantoise. Finds my stolen ipod


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisked Nutty and found Milkbones.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisked Nutty and found Milkbones.



Give those back!

Frisks Pearl. Retrieves milkbones (and promptly gives it to my puggle).


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

frisks nutty and finds a dog leach


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

frisks ballet guy and finds a...tutu???


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

frisks CastingPearls and gets my tutu back...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

frisks him unsuccessfully all the while complaining how it looked better on HER


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

ha frisks CP and finds well...pearls


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisks balletguy and takes his beer....good for getting the snails drunk


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a bunch of drunken escargot singing :bow:"Fat Bottom Girls":bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisks nitewriter and takes back my serenading snails (someone has to appreciate my patootie)


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

frisks lfw and tries to get my beer bacl


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisks balletguy again just for the hell of it, and passes back his beer...I am not greedy


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

frisks lfw and tells her to keep the beer i found a bottle of gin on her


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Apr 18, 2010)

frisked balletguy and lifted the gin to go with my tonic


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisked BFD and took the gin, mixed a nice pitcher of very very dry filthy martinis (extra olives) and shared all around.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisked CastingPearls and found some velvet coloured pink handcuffs so I swiped `em! WOO HOO!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

frisks DreamyInToronto and gets those handcuffs


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Knocks down Balletguy and frisks him taking back handcuffs--I'm USING these!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisks CastingPearls, and takes the leather whip she is hiding back there


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds her own diary which she suspected LFW had all along!

WOOT WOOT! 600th post!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisks CP and removes that chocolate from her pocket she took, whilst retrieving her STEAMY diary....thought I didn't see ya! NO ONE takes my choccies


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisked LFW and found several types of paint bushes.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisked Adamtoise and found Elvis, T-Pac, BiggySmallz, and Osama.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisked Nutty and found some honey coated peanuts. Swiped them and ate `em up. Now I need a beer! hehe


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisks Toronto and grabs cookies........ (I Observe in horror that I grabbed fruits ). "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS CRAP?"


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Frisks Nutty and takes rejected fruit. Makes awesome fruit pizza. Want some now???


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

(Nutty Frisks pearl's entire fruit pizza before she takes a slice and promptly eats the entire pizza pie.)


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> (Nutty Frisks pearl's entire fruit pizza before she takes a slice and promptly eats the entire pizza pie.)



Frisks Nutty's jar of cashews from his kitchen cabinet and eats them with ice cream and leave some to put on my Cashew chicken rice from the local Chinese takeout.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Frisks Nutty's jar of cashews from his kitchen cabinet and eats them with ice cream and leave some to put on my Cashew chicken rice from the local Chinese takeout.



NOO!

(Nutty frantically frisks happyface and trys to retrieve his previously frisked items, but they are gone)

NOOOO!!!!!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

frisks nutty, and gets a ....peanut


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

balletguy said:


> frisks nutty, and gets a ....peanut



frisks balletguy and gets a cold brewsky


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

frisks Nutty of his empty and drives it over to the recycling center where she flirts shamelessly with the landscaper.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 19, 2010)

Frisks Casting Pearls and comes up with an electric trowel she got from the Landscaper


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 20, 2010)

Frisks Charlie and finds a single, long stemmed red rose....awww, for me?


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 20, 2010)

:happy:But of course!....Frisks LFW and burns fingers on hot book in back pocket:blush:, comes away with a bit of melted choclate.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL, that would be my hot ass melting the Chocolate!
Frisks Charlie and finds the schematic for a 1950 Chevrolet Coupe Delux.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 20, 2010)

Frisks Wren and finds Gilmorris' lost hat.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Frisks Snuggle and finds Snuggle detergent.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Apr 21, 2010)

frisks nutty and scores some diet coke...woo!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2010)

frisks bhd and finds that long crispety crunchety peanut buttery thing-a-ma-bob that is like a stick .. tastes sorta like butterfinger .. and sticks all in your teeth. :eat2:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Frisks toad and finds his rocking guitar!


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

Frisks the Nut Man and finds some butterscotch candies, which I help myself to. Thanks, Nutty!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Micara said:


> Frisks the Nut Man and finds some butterscotch candies, which I help myself to. Thanks, Nutty!



Frisks Micara and discovers a pack of gushers :eat2:


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

Frisks Nutty and finds me some Razzles. :eat2: Thanks for the candy fix tonight, Nutty!


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Micara said:


> Frisks Nutty and finds me some Razzles. :eat2: Thanks for the candy fix tonight, Nutty!



Frisks Micara and finds a recipt from Torrid and a camera phone... 
Girl's got her priority's right


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Frisks Micara and finds a recipt from Torrid and a camera phone...
> Girl's got her priority's right



Frisks Aust...and grabs that camera phone...


----------



## Micara (Apr 27, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Frisks Aust...and grabs that camera phone...



Frisks Balletguy and grabs my camera phone back. Y'all don't need to see what's on there.... :blush:


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

frisks Micara and grabs her......purse and finds no $$


----------



## Micara (Apr 27, 2010)

balletguy said:


> frisks Micara and grabs her......purse and finds no $$



that's because I just went shopping at Torrid!

I frisk Balletguy and grab some of his money... and some Orbit gum.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

I frisk Balletguy and grab some of his money... and some Orbit gum. [/QUOTE]



frisks Micara and finds some breath mints, thank i need them just had lunch


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2010)

Frisked balletguy!

Found sand from the beach!


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 27, 2010)

(Long time I didn't play this game )

Frisk Adamantoise and found a pokemon... hein???


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

Frisks Slamaga and finds fromage???? Yummy.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

frisks cp and steals her Phillies hat


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2010)

Frisked balletguy and stole three bottles of beer. :eat2:


----------



## Micara (Apr 28, 2010)

frisks Adamantoise and steals that wicked-looking avatar!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 28, 2010)

frisks Micara..... and finds a Madonna CD


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2010)

Frisks MzDee and says, ooooh a Madonna CD!!! Thanks!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 28, 2010)

Frisks Elaine, overlooks the Madonna CD, but takes that packet of Maltesers I am sure she wants taken off her hands :eat2:


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 28, 2010)

Frisked LFW and found a dog biscuit??? Does she have a dog?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 28, 2010)

frisks Slamaga, and takes the dog biscuit for my dog. He's a hungry boy!!


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 29, 2010)

Frisks MzDeeZyre and finds her car keys.. yippy!!!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 29, 2010)

frisks aust and finds some lose change


----------



## Nutty (May 1, 2010)

frisked ballet and found a peppermint patty :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2010)

Frisked Nutty and found a monacle and a walking cane.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

Frisked A and was distracted by that awesome new sig pic!


----------



## Lamia (May 2, 2010)

*frisked Casting Pearls*

Found some gummy bears they're warm they've been in her pocket
a hello kitty wallet with pictures of family and friends 
plans for world domination
a mold for an artificial hairball


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 2, 2010)

Frisked Lamia and realized that she does not lie when she claims to be 100% woman...


----------



## balletguy (May 2, 2010)

Frisks CuppyCake and finds.....a cupcake


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 2, 2010)

Frisks Balletgut and takes the cupcake that he just procured from the gorgeous Cuppy! Mmmmmmmm Cupcake!! :eat2:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 2, 2010)

Frisks MzDeeZyre - and found an empty cupcake case


----------



## balletguy (May 2, 2010)

Frisks BFD and finds an awesome ipod


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

Frisks balletguy and finds some night vision goggles. Oooh, these will come in handy!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

Frisks LFW and convinces her to share goggles and ogling of subject.


----------



## balletguy (May 2, 2010)

frisks cp and gets my googles back


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

Frisks balletguy and takes that bowl of popcorn he took from Elaine, that she brought for our nights viewing! :happy:


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Frisked BG and saved car insurance by switching to Geico


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

Frisks Nutty and takes the gekko.


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Frisks Casting Pearls and steals Wonton (muwahahahah)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

Oh that's war, pal! SEIZES the puggle.


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Frisks Pearl, takes puggle back and returns Wonton (but snags a bag of skittles in the process).


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

Frisks Nutman, takes puggle, keeps Wonton and gives Nutty the singing Skittles rabbit. No returnsys-backsies.


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisks Nutman, takes puggle, keeps Wonton and gives Nutty the singing Skittles rabbit. No returnsys-backsies.



NO! My Puggle!!

Well at least I have the singing skittle rabbit (rabbit sniffs my hand and promptly bites it. I swear and the bunny runs off). 

View attachment giant-rabbit3.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

THAT is a BBR

Frisks Nutty and borrows monocle and cane. You can keep the spats and hat.


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> THAT is a BBR
> 
> Frisks Nutty and borrows monocle and cane. You can keep the spats and hat.



Frisks Pearl and takes her favorite rug ("it really tied the room together!") 

View attachment lebowski_rug.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (May 2, 2010)

Frisked Nutty and found a coconut.


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisks CP and found scrolls detailing her plans for world domination...wow.



I know right! I saw those plans and i was like :shocked: so i just took her rug


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

frisked adam and stole his favorite movie ( The Pacifier  )


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

Frisks Nutty...takes The Pacifier, and finds a jar of chocolate covered sultanas! MINE!!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (May 2, 2010)

frisks lfw and finds some strange chocolate thingy.....which she steals and quickly pops into her mouth to hide the eveidence


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Frisks Nutty...takes The Pacifier, and finds a jar of chocolate covered sultanas! MINE!!



NOOOOOOOO!!!!!(slaps wren's hand holding sultanas, makes her drop them, then takes them back)


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Frisks cuppycake and steals her secret FBI badge


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 2, 2010)

Frisks Nutty and finds..... Nuts!!


----------



## Nutty (May 2, 2010)

Frisks MsDeezrye and finds...... Back to the Future 3 :blink:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 3, 2010)

Friskys Nutty and finds.... Elvis (who has now left the building)


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

Frisks BFD and finds.... he isn't wearing anything under his kilt!!! WooHoo!!!


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Frisks BFD and finds.... he isn't wearing anything under his kilt!!! WooHoo!!!



frisks mzdeezyre and takes her _Ernest Goes To Camp_ DVD (Her favorite movie)


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

Frisks nutty and finds some great walnuts


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

frisks ballet and gets a jager bomb :eat2:


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

Frisks Nut and finds my flask


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Frisks BG and takes flask. Drinks contents and refills with perfume.


----------



## balletguy (May 3, 2010)

Frisks CP and finds some.....pearls..thanks just in time for moms day


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 3, 2010)

Frisks ballet guy..... and snatchs the pearls. They would go great with my new little black dress!!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Frisks MzDee and takes little black dress. Keep the pearls, sista--I got enough for everyone....


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2010)

Frisked CP and found a little black dress......yoink!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Since CP is wearing only pearls, frisks Adamantoise and finds.....oh....my......


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2010)

:blush:

Frisked CP and found multi coloured pearls.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 4, 2010)

Frisks Adamantoise, and finds wayyyy more than she bargained for!! :bow:


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Frisked Mz and discovers blueprint's of my house! :shocked:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 4, 2010)

Frisks Nutty and whispers in his ear......I need those for later!!


----------



## Micara (May 4, 2010)

Frisks Dee and finds a gaming voucher for $50!!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2010)

Frisked Micara and found a collection of Star Wars comics.


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Frisked Adam and stole his prized Boba Fett helmet.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Frisks Nutty and takes his Walt Disney Treasures DVDs


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Frisks Nutty and takes his Walt Disney Treasures DVDs



DAMN!

Frisks Weirdo and takes his prized accordion. Ahaha >


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 6, 2010)

Frisks Nutty and finds that he's extremely hot.......from the sunburn he got today!


----------



## Aust99 (May 6, 2010)

Frisks MzDeeZyre and steals all her makeup...


----------



## Slamaga (May 6, 2010)

Frisked Aust99 and found a rhino???


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

Frisked Slamaga and found Def Leppard?


----------



## Micara (May 6, 2010)

Frisks Eric and steals his classic movie collection. You can't watch them until I get there anyway!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

Frisks Michele and takes her Shawshank Redemption DVD. How do you like them apples?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Frisks Weirdo and finds....apples? hmmmm


----------



## Micara (May 6, 2010)

frisks Eric and steals his Ralph Bakshi collection! I think you've seen LOTR too much lately.

Ha. I know that hurts!! Hee hee 

Since I'm a slow poster, I'll also frisk Elaine and find... a Margarita?? Thanks, ma'am!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

Frisks Michele and takes my Ralph Bakshi collection back, as well as spanks her for her naughtiness.


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Frisked Wierdo and took his wallet!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

frisked Nutty, returns wallet to Weirdo and puts Nutty in time-out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 6, 2010)

I Frisked Pearls and found Nuts! ....Wait, What? MISSY, YOU GOT SOME SPLAININ' TO DO! ..You know I love mixed nuts! Spread the wealth!


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Can't frisk princess cause I'm in time out :sad:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Relieves Nutty from time-out. Frisks PP and shares nuts with both.


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

(Nutty tries to frisk Pearl, but she zaps my hand with a laserbeam from her eyes)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 6, 2010)

Frisks Nutty, Nearly Gagging from the smell of scorched skin. But finds coupons to IHOP. SWEET DEAL!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2010)

Frisks YPP and finds a wee gerbil....squeee, I have always wanted one!


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2010)

Frisked LFW and found cookies!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2010)

Frisks Matt, takes back my cookies (you know I love my cookies!), and finds an Xbox 360.....nice!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 6, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds.. A book containing her beauty secrets! HAHA! ...What's this? It just comes naturally?...Nooooo!


----------



## willowmoon (May 6, 2010)

Frisks YPP and finds a whole mess of Super Nintendo cartridges.


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2010)

frisks willowmoon and steals snes catridges cause I want them


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 7, 2010)

Frisks Angel and finds..........Paper! Lots of it!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 7, 2010)

Frisks YPP, and finds a rather nice camera.....he he he


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2010)

frisks MzDeeZyre and cant find anything worth taking so nicks her earrings instead


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

Frisks Spiritangel and takes a homemade designer teddy bear.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 7, 2010)

*frisks Casting Pearls* and finds a baking sheet for cookies


----------



## rellis10 (May 7, 2010)

Frisks Tiger and finds a stuffed toy of a similar striped cat...i wont say where i found it.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 7, 2010)

Frisks Rick and finds a pair of fluffy mittens. Thank you, my hands are kind of chilly


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2010)

Frisked LFW and found a landscape painting...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

Frisked Adamantoise and found a scary avatar and equally scary musical taste.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisked Adamantoise and found a scary avatar and equally scary musical taste.



This made me grin-tee hee! 

Frisked CP and found 2 ceramic cats!


----------



## Aust99 (May 8, 2010)

Frisks Adamantoise and finds some dice.. and some chips... been to Vegas lately??


----------



## spiritangel (May 8, 2010)

Frisks Aust99 and finds jaffas and minties woot score


----------



## Aust99 (May 8, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Frisks Aust99 and finds jaffas and minties woot score



Frisks Spiritangle and takes back the minties.. and the twisties in her pocket. :eat2:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (May 8, 2010)

frisks aust and finds some shopping bags full of stuff...nabs to sort through...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Frisks Bobble and sets her GPS for Scranton!! YES!!!


----------



## Micara (May 8, 2010)

Frisks Elaine and steals her copy of "Constantine". I can't find mine, and now I want to watch it again!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Frisks Micara, grabs the 'obscene amount of butter style' microwave popcorn and sets mike to STUN. Watches Constantine with her and drools together.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 8, 2010)

Sneaks in to the viewing room - and after a quick frisk - wanders off with the dvd remote


----------



## Micara (May 8, 2010)

Frisks Dave and steals the remote back, but invites him to stay. Popcorn?


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 8, 2010)

Frisks Michele and takes my DVDs back.


----------



## Micara (May 8, 2010)

Frisks Eric and takes "Song of the South". You're not going to win this one, my friend!


----------



## spiritangel (May 8, 2010)

Frisks Micara and takes some really funky hair accessories


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

frisked spirit and took away her _Crocodile Dundee_ VHS tape


----------



## Micara (May 9, 2010)

Frisked Nutty and took some birthday cake!!


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Frisked Micara and takes her birthday presents for me!


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

Nutty said:


> frisked spirit and took away her _Crocodile Dundee_ VHS tape



sorry to dissappoint you dont even have it on DVD so ner ner 


frisks nutty and steels his birthday cake yummm


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2010)

Frisked spiritangel and found a large cooking pot.


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

frisks adamantoise and finds some sort of funky comic book figurine


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

frisked spirit and stole her M&Ms


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

frisks nutty and steals her m&m's back and finds wow thats a mega stash of chocolate woot score


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a sweet teddy bear just for me. :happy:


----------



## Micara (May 11, 2010)

Frisks Eric and steals his puppy Zeke. Because he's just so cute, I can't even resist him!!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2010)

frisks Micara and steals a love letter from weirdo ooohhhhh


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and takes back the love letter. It's mine now.


----------



## Micara (May 11, 2010)

What, are you going to trade me it for Zeke??

I frisk Eric and take his knee scooter. Now you're my prisoner!! Bwa ha ha!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

Micara said:


> What, are you going to trade me it for Zeke??
> 
> I frisk Eric and take his knee scooter. Now you're my prisoner!! Bwa ha ha!!!



You are a heartless wench. First you take my puppy, now my knee scooter. In the immortal words of Bugs Bunny: "Of course you realize this means WAR."

Frisks Michele and takes my stuff back, all the while taking her lava lamp.


----------



## Micara (May 11, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> You are a heartless wench. First you take my puppy, now my knee scooter. In the immortal words of Bugs Bunny: "Of course you realize this means WAR."
> 
> Frisks Michele and takes my stuff back, all the while taking her lava lamp.



You are so uncreative. You didn't even consider the benefits of being my prisoner, you big dope!

Gimme my lava lamp back!! You won't appreciate the phallic gestures it makes.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

Micara said:


> You are so uncreative. You didn't even consider the benefits of being my prisoner, you big dope!
> 
> Gimme my lava lamp back!! You won't appreciate the phallic gestures it makes.



Yes, I am a big dope, but I'm YOUR big dope. Besides, I was blinded by rage when you took my puppy. 

Okay, here's your lava lamp back. *Frisks you and steals a kiss*


----------



## Aust99 (May 11, 2010)

Frisks Weirdo and finds Micara's phone number.... excuse me while I prank call her...


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2010)

frisks Aust and finds a person after my heart yumm violet crumbles and cherry ripes


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a teddy bear army!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 11, 2010)

Frisked Weirdo and found a Cunning Plan


----------



## Dolce (May 12, 2010)

Big Friendly Dave is hiding a large Collie inside his Volkswagon Bus. I only found it 'cause he ran out of treats and his dog was barking...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2010)

Frisked Dolce and found a set of keys for my newly acquired bus - anyone fancy a road trip?


----------



## Micara (May 12, 2010)

Frisked Dave and found last week's episode of Doctor Who. Oh good, I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## balletguy (May 12, 2010)

Frisks Micara- And grabs her blackwawks cap


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Frisks Balletguy and finds pink TIGHTS!!! In MY size!!! Woot woot!!


----------



## balletguy (May 12, 2010)

Frisks CP and lets her have my tights, however I get her tutu


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Frisks CP and lets her have my tights, however I get her tutu


Damn!!! Frisks Balletguy and demands rhinestone tiara. Does Swan Lake with Balletguy.


----------



## balletguy (May 12, 2010)

frisks CP after the dance and graps her ipod to do another dance


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Frisks BG for control of the Ipod. Refuses to do The Nutcracker. Settles for Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Micara (May 12, 2010)

Frisks Elaine for some popcorn and sits back and watches one hell of a ballet recital!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2010)

Frisked Micara and found an X-Wing replica model.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 12, 2010)

Frisks Tom and finds an electric blanket....OMG, I need that this morning!!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2010)

frisks lfw and steals her warm cozy doona


----------



## littlefairywren (May 12, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a hot english muffin with peanut butter and a cup of tea.....I am taking those lol :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2010)

frisks lfw and finds a cup of hot chocolate, marshmallows and a crossaint yoink mine now


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Frisks Spiritangel and finds forgiveness for not answering her IM in time.


----------



## Micara (May 12, 2010)

Frisks Elaine finds some sleeping pills. Good, I'm going to bed. Tired, unhappy, and lonely do not make for a fun Micara.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 12, 2010)

a $20.00 roll of quarters. Good, now I can do my laundry for free!!! Squeee!!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2010)

frisks Power_Metal_Kitsune and finds Picachu


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 13, 2010)

frisks spirit and takes some of her negativity


----------



## rellis10 (May 13, 2010)

Frisks Dave and finds.....a banana. Wonder why he was hiding that


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 13, 2010)

a Barbie doll!


----------



## Nutty (May 13, 2010)

Frisked metal and stole his Pokeball


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2010)

frisks nutty and steals his fake id


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

frisks spirit and takes her ...spirit


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2010)

frisks balletguy and steals his tutu and takes back my spirit


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

Lets Spirit keep my tutu but I take her positive attitude away from her.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

Frisks Balletguy and returns positivity to Spirit. Also takes whatever alcoholic refreshment is on him cos I'm thirsty as hell.


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisks Balletguy and returns positivity to Spirit. Also takes whatever alcoholic refreshment is on him cos I'm thirsty as hell.



Happly shares my flast with CP (vodka today) but I am am running low, so I need to frisk you fo some $$$


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

Frisks Balletguy and finds ice and a cocktail shaker!!! We're saved!!!! FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

Frisks CP..we have our booze all we need are a few glasses so I pick them off you and we are good to go.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

Frisks Balletguy.

Booze: check
Ice: check
Cocktail shaker: check (and I just like the word COCKTAIL)
glasses: check

Takes Ipod, two pair of earbuds and sunglasses. 

NOW good to go.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 14, 2010)

Frisks CP and finds that Kimono I really like!! Hey doll face, I'm gunna borrow this for a summer trip I'm planning out east.
:happy:


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

cocktail...that is funny

Frisks CP finds her cell phone and throws it out the window...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Frisks CP and finds that Kimono I really like!! Hey doll face, I'm gunna borrow this for a summer trip I'm planning out east.
> :happy:



You got it Sweets!!! Frisks MzDee and snags that awesome wig!




balletguy said:


> cocktail...that is funny
> 
> Frisks CP finds her cell phone and throws it out the window...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Jumps out of convertible and runs after it. Runs. Hahahahaha....


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

frisks CP and grabs that wig...


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 14, 2010)

Frisks ballet guy and gets my wig back.... back off buddy! I loaned it to her for that sexy kimono, and I needs it!!!! Hand's the wig back to CP.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

balletguy said:


> frisks CP and grabs that wig...


I knew that was coming....LOL

Frisks Balletguy and finds a full length mirror--MOVE!! "I'M the pretty one!!!" LOL


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

ok ok ok so sorry.MzDee frisks CP and grabs her happyness I need some


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I knew that was coming....LOL
> 
> Frisks Balletguy and finds a full length mirror--MOVE!! "I'M the pretty one!!!" LOL


Frisks MzDee and finds the $20 I gave her for doing my dirtywork.


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisks MzDee and finds the $20 I gave her for doing my dirtywork.



Offers to do dirty work for CP and u can frisk me...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

Frisks Balletguy AND MzDee and temporarily hides the booze. Clearly we're too drunk and are blowing the rotation. ROFL


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

Frisks CP and gets her EZ pass its alomst quitting time


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2010)

Frisked balletguy and stole cookiez. :eat2:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 14, 2010)

Frisks Adamantoise, and found nothing but bones....


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2010)

frisks MzDeeZyre and steals her chokky stash


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 14, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and take her candy. I'm saving it for Michele.


----------



## Micara (May 14, 2010)

frisks Eric and takes my candy. Thanks, babe. :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 14, 2010)

You're welcome honey. 

Frisks Michele and finds ZEKE!!  I should have known, you sneaky little girl.


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2010)

frisks weirdo and steals his beanie


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2010)

Frisks Spirit and takes her raspberry cordial


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2010)

frisks CP and steals her raspberry vodka


----------



## balletguy (May 15, 2010)

frisks s.a. and finds some asprin....thanks going to need them


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2010)

frisks Balletguy and sneaks a barocca in his pocket (whispers this should help just drop it in water and lett it fizz then drink it)


----------



## balletguy (May 15, 2010)

frisks s.a. and Gives her a thank you


----------



## Nutty (May 15, 2010)

frisked balletguy and takes mercedes


----------



## balletguy (May 15, 2010)

frisks nut and gets some old birth day kake from the other day:eat2:


----------



## Nutty (May 15, 2010)

frisks balletguy and takes presents he was supposed to give me on my birthday


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2010)

frisks nutty and steals his ooh erm yeah better not steal that he might need it


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 15, 2010)

frisks SpiritAngel, and takes her brand new teddy!! She's soooo adorable!!


----------



## Slamaga (May 15, 2010)

Frisked MzDeezyre and found Mickey Mouse!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 15, 2010)

Frisks Slamaga and found a moutain bike...see ya!


----------



## rellis10 (May 15, 2010)

Frisks Little Fairy and finds Jimmy Hoffa......so that's where he disappeared to


----------



## DreamyInToronto (May 16, 2010)

Frisks rellis10 and finds a chip butty. Steals it and eats it. heeee


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 16, 2010)

Frisks Dreamy and finds a Passport....... Hey... I need one of these!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

frisks MzDeeZyre and steals the remote


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (May 16, 2010)

frisks spiritangel and steals her knit sleeping cap!


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

frisks bobbleheaddoll and steals back my beanie its cold tonight


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a teddy bear for my darling Michele.


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

frisks weirdo and steals a really soft comfy pillow


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 16, 2010)

Frisks Spirit Angel and finds numerous scrap booking materials.....


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 16, 2010)

frisks MzDeeZyre - and finds $1


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

frisks BigFriendlyDave and finds a gold fish? what the


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds the original Kermit the Frog puppet. *tears up a bit*


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Frisks spiritangel and finds the original Kermit the Frog puppet. *tears up a bit*



omg twice now you beat me to what I was gonna post lol

mine was gonna be frisks weirdo and finds the life size replica kermit puppet she has been lusting after for over a year now


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> omg twice now you beat me to what I was gonna post lol
> 
> mine was gonna be frisks weirdo and finds the life size replica kermit puppet she has been lusting after for over a year now



Frisks spiritangel and finds that life-size Kermit the Frog replica. You just had to dig a little deeper.


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

frisks weirdo and finds a large spotted hankercheif, wonders if I dig deeper if I will find fozzy to go with it


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds Fozzie and the rest of the Muppets. HOORAY!!


----------



## Micara (May 16, 2010)

Frisks Eric and finds my Miss Piggy doll that I used to have and wondered where it went...


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Frisks Michele and finds my old stuffed Mickey Mouse. YAY!!! I'm so glad you found it. :kiss2:


----------



## Micara (May 16, 2010)

FRISKS Eric and finds my old Mickey Mouse phone... too bad I no longer have a landline!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Frisks Michele and finds all of my old Disney Books. I thought I was never going to see these again. :happy:


----------



## Micara (May 16, 2010)

Um, I actually have those....

Frisks Eric and finds my complete set of Little House on the Prairie books! Score!
Wait, why do you have them?


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Micara said:


> Um, I actually have those....
> 
> Frisks Eric and finds my complete set of Little House on the Prairie books! Score!
> Wait, why do you have them?



:blush: Umm. It's complicated...

Frisks Michele and finds my Disney Sing-A-Long Tapes. I'm in a Disney mood.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 18, 2010)

Frisks Weirdo and finds a walkman - how retro!


----------



## balletguy (May 18, 2010)

Frisks BFD and get a cool money clip...no money though


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 18, 2010)

Frisks balletguy and finds Mikhail Baryshnikov.


----------



## Slamaga (May 18, 2010)

Frisked Weirdo and found Godzilla!


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2010)

frisks Slamaga and finds a bunch of comic books


----------



## Adamantoise (May 18, 2010)

Tried to frisk spiritangel,but was carried away by an army of stuffed toy bears.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2010)

Frisked Adamantoise and found a great new avatar pic!! WIN


----------



## KittyKitten (May 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisked Adamantoise and found a great new avatar pic!! WIN



Frisked my sis CastingPearls and found a bag of sapphires!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2010)

OOOOOh frisked Happyface and found a can of Whoop-Ass!


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2010)

frisks CP and found a meat mallet howd that get there?


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

Frisked Spirit and took her pet kangaroo Rufus


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

frisks nutty and steals his barbie doll


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and takes her book of Uncle Remus tales.


----------



## Micara (May 19, 2010)

Frisks Eric, takes a book on animation, and smacks him with it 'cause I feel MEAN!


----------



## balletguy (May 19, 2010)

frisks Micara and GIVES her tickets to the opening night of the new Sex and the City movie


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

Frisks balletguy and smacks him for getting flirty with my girlfriend.  lol


----------



## willowmoon (May 19, 2010)

frisks weirdo890 and finds a whole bunch of comic books/graphic novels


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

Frisks willowmoon and finds silver bullets.


----------



## Nutty (May 19, 2010)

Frisks Wierdo and finds V8 :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2010)

Frisks Nutty and finds bags and bags of Sunchips. Also drinks the V8.


----------



## balletguy (May 19, 2010)

frisks CP and find some dip for the sunchips


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2010)

frisks Balletguy and finds a fluffy tutu (hmmm something your not telling us?)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 20, 2010)

frisked spirit and found something wonderful


----------



## Micara (May 20, 2010)

Frisked BFD and found fish sticks and custard.


----------



## balletguy (May 20, 2010)

Frisks Micara and steals her glasses


----------



## Micara (May 20, 2010)

tries to frisk Balletguy, but I can't friggin' SEE, so I just punch around with my fists until I make contact, and take back my glasses. Now I can see that I gave him a bloody nose, but, well, he deserved it!


----------



## balletguy (May 20, 2010)

frisks Micara and finds some tissues for my nose (ouch)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 20, 2010)

Tried to frisk balletguy,but became entangled in a deck chair.


----------



## spiritangel (May 20, 2010)

frisks Adamantoise and helps him out of the deckchair, after stealing his wallet


----------



## Lamia (May 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> frisks Adamantoise and helps him out of the deckchair, after stealing his wallet



frisks SpiritAngel and finds elaborate plans to let the dogs out...so it was you!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

frisks Lamia and finds the keys to the castle guess that makes her the dirty rascal


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

frisks spirit angel and grabs those keys


----------



## Micara (May 21, 2010)

frisks BG and grabs a pillow and blanket. I'm going to sleep under my desk.

Oh wait, this is a Snuggie! WTF?


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

Frisks Micara and lets her keep my snuggie and takes her tylonol pm pills


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

frisks balletguy and gives him a hug feel like he needs it


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

frisks s.a. and thanks her for the hug...but takes some of her scrapbooks...


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

frisks bg and takes back her memories tyvm and steals back the keys to the castle


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

wow u have everything now...frisks s.a. and takes her smile


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

smacks balletguy oi I need that, takes back her smile and just for that I am not sharing any of the yummy home made cookies I just stole from you so ner ner


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

frisks s.a. and grabs her car keys ha ha ha not getting anywhere now


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

wow hehe you got car keys miracles do happen cause I dont drive or own a car hehe

frisks Bg (wilst giggling) and finds a slinky oooh cool goes to play on a long set of stairs


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

frisks s.a. and grabs her watch..oh its lunch time...


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

meep sorry wrong answer thank you for playing and please try again I dont wear a watch either rofl

frisks bg and steals his mp3 player


----------



## balletguy (May 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> meep sorry wrong answer thank you for playing and please try again I dont wear a watch either rofl
> 
> frisks bg and steals his mp3 player



Got u there i dont have one

Frisks s.a. and takes a bear from her


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

frisks bg and steals a pillow and some blankets its nearly 4am where did tonight go so much for my early night 

yep they are so I can get some sleep


----------



## Tanuki (May 21, 2010)

Frisks and finds spiritangel a Teddy Bear to cuddle!


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2010)

awww frisks T-Bear and finds oh wow diamond earrings thanks


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2010)

Frisks Spiritangel and borrows diamond earrings for the weekend......thanks!! Ta!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

darn I've never had real diamond earrings before 

frisks CP and steals a piece of wedding cake


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 22, 2010)

frisks spirit and knobbles the marzipan from the piece of wedding cake


----------



## littlefairywren (May 22, 2010)

Frisks Dave and takes his big warm coat. I will get this back to you in the spring!


----------



## rellis10 (May 22, 2010)

Frisks Wren and finds a small statuette of Napoleon Bonaparte.......whatever takes your fancy


----------



## littlefairywren (May 22, 2010)

Frisks Rick and clobbers him over the head with Napoleon, so I can steal that packet of Tim Tams in his hand


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

frisks lfw and finds my good scissors how did they get there??


----------



## littlefairywren (May 22, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a whole pile of glass eyes staring back at me....lol


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

(hehe that could happen cause I have a whole cross stitch thread container full of bear eyes mostly green ones with lots of blue and just plain black ones as well)

frisks lfw for the pascal marshmallows


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 24, 2010)

frisks spirit and lifts the Pascal manual she has for some unknown reason


----------



## spiritangel (May 24, 2010)

Frisks BigFriendlyDave and finds red fraggle


----------



## Adamantoise (May 24, 2010)

Frisked spiritangel and found a blank canvas! *paints*


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 24, 2010)

Frisks Adamantoise and finds...oh my God... DEAR GOD WHAT IS THAT?


----------



## imfree (May 24, 2010)

.......steps in and right back out, oh my,
what a bunch of frisky people!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 24, 2010)

Frisks Imfree and finds a book of My Little Pony (tm) stickers


----------



## Micara (May 24, 2010)

Frisks FLW and steals her Bella dress she got from Torrid!! Oh yeah!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 25, 2010)

Frisks Micara and steals her ticket to Seattle...cause you really don't need that, do you?


----------



## Micara (May 25, 2010)

Tries to frisk Kimberly, but I'm crying too hard to see straight.... because she took my ticket... Guess I'll be hitch-hiking! 

   

:really sad: :really sad: :really sad: 

:sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## snuggletiger (May 25, 2010)

*frisks Micara* and finds my Godfather trilogy DVD


----------



## Micara (May 25, 2010)

Frisks snuggletiger and takes the keys to his new house in Vegas! I need someplace to crash when I'm hitting the slots.


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

frisks Micara and makes a copy of that key


----------



## littlefairywren (May 25, 2010)

Frisks balletguy, and knocks the key out of his hand in my eagerness to grab that chocolate covered strawberry in his hand


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

frisks lfw and finds.....some nice looking chocolate covered pretzels mmmmm:eat2:


----------



## Christov (May 25, 2010)

Frisks balletguy and finds... a guide to beekeeping?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2010)

frisks Cristov and finds.....a turtleneck!


----------



## rellis10 (May 25, 2010)

Frisks Casting Pearls and finds.....Poland


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2010)

Ohhhhh that's where it WAS!!!!!

Frisks Rellis and finds Yorkshire pudding.


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

frisks CP and grabs her sun tan lotion


----------



## rellis10 (May 25, 2010)

Frisks Casting Pearls and finds....MY Yorkshire Pudding. I was saving that for later!


EDIT: Also frisks Ballet Guy and finds.....a huge fish tank complete with shoal of salmon.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2010)

Frisks Balletguy and let's him keep the suntan lotion--this chick needs 50 spf sunscreen!!! Takes booze flask instead.

Frisks Rellis and takes castle with moat. Everyone in England has one, right?


----------



## rellis10 (May 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisks Rellis and takes castle with moat. Everyone in England has one, right?



Not ALL of us....*Raises Drawbridge* 


Frisks Casting Pearls and finds....a Moose, that must have been uncomfortable.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2010)

Frisks Rellis and lets him keep moose (very itchy) but takes fire breathing dragon.


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

Frisks CP and takes a seahorse


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2010)

frisks Balletguy and takes a seahorse saddle. Gives him a bbmermaid.


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

frisks CP and takes her lemmons from her sig


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2010)

frisks BG and takes lemons--we need them for the Tom Collins'--makes, shakes, and shares.


----------



## rellis10 (May 25, 2010)

Frisks BG and takes the cat from his avatar 


EDIT: And Frisks CP and finds....a case containing 5 million dollars in unmarked bills. POLICE!!!!


----------



## willowmoon (May 25, 2010)

frisks rellis10 and finds a box of Lyons Maid ice-lollies YUMMM -- can't get those here in the states!


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

frisks Willow and gets his badgers hat


----------



## rellis10 (May 25, 2010)

balletguy said:


> frisks Willow and gets his badgers hat



Is that a euphemism? :happy:


Frisks BG and finds a hockey mask and a chainsaw.....*backs away slowly*


----------



## Micara (May 25, 2010)

Frisks Rick and snakes his Coldplay cd!


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

frisks Micara and grabs some potato chips....


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2010)

frisks bg and steals his energy thanks really need some today


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 26, 2010)

frisks spiritangel finds an old Motorola Startac cell phone....and a pretty smile


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (May 26, 2010)

frisked krystalltuerme and snared some eyeglass cleaners...thank goodness...all fogged up


----------



## Adamantoise (May 26, 2010)

Frisked bobbleheaddoll and found a pair of gardening shears-before falling into a newly dug hole.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 26, 2010)

Frisks Adamantoise and finds both Swamp Thing and Man-Thing.


----------



## spiritangel (May 26, 2010)

frisks weirdo and finds the cast of glee.....................................


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 27, 2010)

Frisks Spirit and takes her recently acquired cast of Glee and sends them off for singing lessons


----------



## balletguy (May 27, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Frisks Spirit and takes her recently acquired cast of Glee and sends them off for singing lessons



Frisks BFD and finds get his passport


----------



## Micara (May 27, 2010)

frisks BG and finds that red lace Lady Gaga outfit. AWESOME! I was just pretending to be her!


----------



## balletguy (May 27, 2010)

ha me too...frisks micara and gets a cool headband


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2010)

Frisks balletguy and finds Lady GaGa. Is there something you would like to share with the rest of us mister?


----------



## Micara (May 27, 2010)

Frisks Eric and steals Lady Gaga. She's MY idol!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2010)

Frisks Michele and finds Bugs Bunny. Aww, how did you know I wanted him?


----------



## balletguy (May 27, 2010)

someone like Lady Gaga huh...frisks Micara and steals her concert tickets for Lady G


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2010)

Frisks balletguy and steal Michele's tickets back. I got your back baby. :happy:


----------



## imfree (May 27, 2010)

...and almost never sees Mossy. I think 
she's frisking all of us as we type.D)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 28, 2010)

Frisked imfree and got electrocuted...

x____x


----------



## imfree (May 28, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked imfree and got electrocuted...
> 
> x____x



Hahaha, thanks, the Gals DO say
that my touch is _ELECTRIC_!!!

Seriously though, I didn't think I came
with a strong electric charge on my
body, must be just one more thing
those VA doctors didn't tell me about!


----------



## spiritangel (May 28, 2010)

frisks imfree and sets the butterflies loose


----------



## CastingPearls (May 28, 2010)

frisks spiritangel and takes a fairy wand.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 28, 2010)

Frisked CastingPearls and found a large bag of precious gemstones...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 28, 2010)

Frisks Adamantoise and finds sarcophagus beetles!


----------



## spiritangel (May 28, 2010)

frisks cp and finds her wish upon a star fairy dust sooo thats where its been hiding


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 29, 2010)

frisks spirit and finds an inhaler labeled "good against wish upon a star fairy dust"


----------



## Tanuki (May 29, 2010)

Frisks BigFriendlyDave and finds... Chorlton and the Wheelies!?

'Hello little old lady'


----------



## willowmoon (May 30, 2010)

Frisks T-Bear and takes her new cardigan -- man is she pissed!! 

Oddly enough, it didn't look right on me.


----------



## Lamia (May 30, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Frisks T-Bear and takes her new cardigan -- man is she pissed!!
> 
> Oddly enough, it didn't look right on me.



Frisks Willow and finds a rare copy of Nick Rhodes's book of photography "Interferance".


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2010)

Fisks Lamia and steals her red dwarf boxed set of dvd's


----------



## willowmoon (May 30, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds her glue gun!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 30, 2010)

Frisks willowmoon and finds the keys to his store! Now for some fun :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2010)

frisks LFW but instead of stealing the keys giggles and joins her in raiding willowmoons store


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 30, 2010)

frisks Spirit and finds the number for the local Cop Shop - thinks about it for a while...


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2010)

frisks BFD and handcuffs him to a chair and confiscates his mobile


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 31, 2010)

Frisks Spirit and... Hey! Who put those handcuffs on? - How am I going to operate my digital watch now!?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 1, 2010)

frisks bigfriendlydave...and heck..he's handcuffed...frisks him again. 

finds a pin in his pocket and picks the locks of the cuffs for him...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Hugs BBD for freeing my from my captivity - whilst having a quick frisk and producing a bar of Cadbury's chocolate


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Frisks BigFriendlyDave and finds Cadbury chocolate for my girlfriend.


----------



## Micara (Jun 1, 2010)

Frisks Eric and steals my surprise!!!! AWWW, I love it!!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Micara said:


> Frisks Eric and steals my surprise!!!! AWWW, I love it!!!!!



Frisks Michele and finds satellite photos of me. You and I are going to discuss this later.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 1, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Frisks Michele and finds satellite photos of me. You and I are going to discuss this later.



Frisks Eric, and finds risque photos of Michele.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Frisks Eric, and finds risque photos of Michele.



Those are for artistic purposes!!! 

Frisks MizzSnakeBite and finds the winning lottery numbers!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 1, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Those are for artistic purposes!!!
> 
> Frisks MizzSnakeBite and finds the winning lottery numbers!!



   Sure, that's what they all say.  

Frisks Eric, and finds my winning lottery numbers on a piece of paper!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Frisks MizzSnakeBite and finds that yellow rose of Texas! I'd never thought I would see one.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2010)

frisks weirdo and finds a mysterious manilla envelope hmmm curious takes the mysterious envelope


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 1, 2010)

Frisks SA, and finds huge amounts of scrap fabric


----------



## Lamia (Jun 1, 2010)

Frisks Mizz Snake Bite and finds the antidote to her venom.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 1, 2010)

hehehe! The guy that gave me the nickname "snake bite" didn't find it.   

I frisked Lamia, and found a rodent cake!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

frisks mizzsnakebite and finds a baby bird ahhh thats why everyone calls you mamma birdie


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

lol rodent cake...hmmm delicious I mean it's still cake

Frisks SpriritAngel and finds some feathers from he wings. I'm going to use these feathers in a dream catcher.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks Lamia, and finds a pitchfork lmao


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks mah babeh and finds a booger.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks second chicklet, and finds a hacked up hair ball.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Frisks second chicklet, and finds a hacked up hair ball.



GDI! *scrubs the carpet*

Frisks my dahlink and finds some birdseed and a colorful feather.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks my munchkin, and finds balled up packing tape.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks my honeybee and finds a blueberry ricotta cheesecake mmmmm.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks my pumpkin, and finds cheesecake crumbs!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks my dumplin' and finds a tidy PM box! :O


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL

Frisks my puddin pop, and finds a new PM in her box.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks Momma Bird and finds Sis....woo hoo, a nut hunting we will go lol! And then demands to know, why are you up young lady?!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

My wee chicklet! :happy:

A: Pain and military training helicopters buzzing the neighborhood for over two hours.

Q: What time is it in Aussie Land?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh hon! Hey, get some of those military boys to slide down a couple of ropes! Bet they have healing hands...lol. Ah ha 

Just about to go 6.50pm. How about over there, Momma?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh hon! Hey, get some of those military boys to slide down a couple of ropes! Bet they have healing hands...lol. Ah ha
> 
> Just about to go 6.50pm. How about over there, Momma?



hehehehehe! One can wish.  

A: 3:56am 

Q: Do you think I'd share those military boys with you?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> hehehehehe! One can wish.
> 
> A: 3:56am
> 
> Q: Do you think I'd share those military boys with you?



Hell yes!!! I want me some action too, you know! And damn, a man in uniform I will not pass up :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hell yes!!! I want me some action too, you know! And damn, a man in uniform I will not pass up :wubu:



<tisk> You're not following the proper Q & A format. <wags finger at you> 

So, I'll ask you're question for you.

Wren's question:
Q: You will share them; won't you?!?!?!


My answer:

A: Yes, but they might be a tad tired.

Q: What is it that makes you crazy about the uniform? For me, it's wanting to take it off.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <tisk> You're not following the proper Q & A format. <wags finger at you>
> 
> So, I'll ask you're question for you.
> 
> ...



LOL, honey this is the frisky thread. Or, frisk me please! 

Hmmm, they just look so fine in a uniform :eat2: 
And yeah, I am happy to help him/them take it off as well...nomnomnom!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, honey this is the frisky thread. Or, frisk me please!
> 
> Hmmm, they just look so fine in a uniform :eat2:
> And yeah, I am happy to help him/them take it off as well...nomnomnom!



Q: What male Dims member would you like to frisk you? (do I see an innuendo ) You may whisper your answer via PM. 


ETA: I told you I was sleep deprived! Yes, that's why I got the threads mixed up (that and looking at other threads at the same time  ). That's my story, and I'm stickin to it! It's not 'cause I'm nosy!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

frisks mizzsnakebite and steals her questions  all fixed wren


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> frisks mizzsnakebite and steals her questions  all fixed wren



Noooooooooo! I'm not gonna share my military men then!

Frisks SA, and takes my questions back!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Q: What male Dims member would you like to frisk you? (do I see an innuendo ) You may whisper your answer via PM.



Me, innuendo....what are you suggesting, Mizz lol?! I am a nice girl! Naughty but nice!

Frisks Momma and finds a nice cup of hot chocolate with marshmallows....yummy!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Me, innuendo....what are you suggesting, Mizz lol?! I am a nice girl! Naughty but nice!
> 
> Frisks Momma and finds a nice cup of hot chocolate with marshmallows....yummy!



<snicker>

Frisks my wee chicklet, and finds a military man! (a naked one heheheheeee)


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks momma, and gives my military man a pinch on the butt for luck!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks my wee chicklet, and finds a bunch of pics of gorgeous, military men.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks Littlefairywren and finds Richard Gere in full uniform carrying Debra Winger out of that factory.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

Lamia said:


> Frisks Littlefairywren and finds Richard Gere in full uniform carrying Debra Winger out of that factory.



Frisks Lamia, and finds a piece of a mouse tail that was left over from her cake.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks Momma and finds rope! Where are they hiding? Come out, come out wherever you are


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks my wee chicklet, and find my whip she stole while grabbing the rope!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Noooooooooo! I'm not gonna share my military men then!
> 
> Frisks SA, and takes my questions back!



just as well I am not into military men then huh 

frisks misssnakebite and steals the box of rope, whips and other scary looking things


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> just as well I am not into military men then huh
> 
> frisks misssnakebite and steals the box of rope, whips and other scary looking things



 Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Frisks SA, and snatches the box back!!!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Frisks SA, and snatches the box back!!!



Frisks MizzSnakeBite and steals the box. Looks inside and faints.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks Lamia and finds her Tiger Beat & Bop magazines with Duran Duran on the cover!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks Willowmoon and finds an old fan letter to Duran Duran he never sent. 

LOL


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

frisks Lamia and finds my flask....


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

frisks ballet guy and finds the lace she has been looking for to finish the bag I am working on how did that get there and then steals his flask


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

frisks SA and lets her have the lace but grabs her sewing materials


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

frisks balletguy and takes back her sewing supplies I dont think the bear that is sitting on my lounge waiting for sound and smell would be to impressed if I cant finish him trow

and steals his chocolate cause I need it


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks SA and finds an N64 and Yoshi's Island


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

frisks famouslastwords and thinks meh Id rather play N64 with her so sits down and grabs a controller instead


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

frisks SA and takes her remote


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

Frisks balletguy and finds....oooh my, what do you have there. Very nice


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

frisks lfw and sneaks caramello koalas in her pocket (hmm thinking I should have bought some of these today somehow)


----------



## Lamia (Jun 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> frisks lfw and sneaks caramello koalas in her pocket (hmm thinking I should have bought some of these today somehow)



Frisks SpiritAngel and finds a note from the lady in the taxi with a $20.00 bill that says "Thanks for your kindness I appreciate your gesture" I give it back to SA.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

frisks Lamia (thanks you made me smile am feeling better now one asian bakery pork and salad roll, ginger beer and chocolate have helped loads)

and finds vampire teeth and a lush cloak


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Frisks balletguy and finds....oooh my, what do you have there. Very nice



HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA!   

OK, back to your regular programming :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

frisks MizzSnakeBite and steals the keys


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds plans for world domination.


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Frisks Eric and steals my drawing!!! I'm keeping this for when you're a famous animator.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Frisks Michele and finds a vintage autographed by Frank Frazetta!!!! OMG!! Where did you find this!?!


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Who the heck is Frank Frappacino? Or whatever? I don't know how I got it but my house is full of junk. I think maybe Osama Bin Laden is in my back bedroom somewhere.

I'm frisking Eric and instead of stealing something, I'm putting a sailor hat on his dog Zeke's head.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Micara said:


> Who the heck is Frank Frappacino? Or whatever? I don't know how I got it but my house is full of junk. I think maybe Osama Bin Laden is in my back bedroom somewhere.
> 
> I'm frisking Eric and instead of stealing something, I'm putting a sailor hat on his dog Zeke's head.



Frisks Michele while taking the hat off of Zeke's head and puts it on her.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 5, 2010)

Frisks Eric and finds a copy of _Batman: The Killing Joke_


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2010)

frisks willowmoon and finds count duckula


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 5, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a little marionette. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

frisks weirdo and finds ewww a melted candy bar


----------



## imfree (Jun 10, 2010)

Somebody frisk me! I haven't been frisked in forever.
I just keep getting rocked all night long.

Steppenwolf-Rock Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynwXec3T848


Speaking of wolves, where has TimberWolf been?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 10, 2010)

Frisks Edgar and finds a beautiful bouquet of daisies....thank you


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

frisks lfw and finds oh wow a cute little notebook full of love notes for a special someone ooh wondering who wren has a crush on now


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> frisks lfw and finds oh wow a cute little notebook full of love notes for a special someone ooh wondering who wren has a crush on now



Frisked spiritangel and stole the little notebook full of love notes to see who that special someone is, lol


----------



## balletguy (Jun 10, 2010)

Frisks Happy Face and finds a drill.....hmmmm


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 10, 2010)

Frisked balletguy and found a large,beautiful conch shell.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

Frisks Adamantoise and finds leftover birthday cake. YUMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisks Adamantoise and finds leftover birthday cake. YUMMMMMMM!!!!



Oh god,don't tempt me-I've left some cake for my dad for when he gets back from South Africa. Must resist!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

Frisks Adamandoise and hands him yep another cake now you dont have to resist


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 10, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Frisks Adamandoise and hands him yep another cake now you dont have to resist



 I like the way you think-cheers!

Frisked spiritangel and found a collection of rented movies!


----------



## imfree (Jun 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Frisks Edgar and finds a beautiful bouquet of daisies....thank you



Hahaha, sweet!!!, those daisies came 
with hugs, did you get them, too?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> I like the way you think-cheers!
> 
> Frisked spiritangel and found a collection of rented movies!



frisks Adamandoise and finds ooh gift vouchers cool


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

Frisks Spiritangel and finds....oh...lookie here....a teddy bear with pearls and a SATIN LINED STOLE!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 10, 2010)

imfree said:


> Hahaha, sweet!!!, those daisies came
> with hugs, did you get them, too?



LOL, yes I did, Edgar....thank you for the hugs too! But you are a naughty boy, you should have frisked Adamantoise  But the daisies, are all mine!



CastingPearls said:


> Frisks Spiritangel and finds....oh...lookie here....a teddy bear with pearls and a SATIN LINED STOLE!!!!



Frisks Elaine, and finds a gorgeous male manicurist. Oooh, helloooo handsome!! :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

Frisks Kimberly and rips off that lovely Aussie accent (I saw your videooooooo)


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 11, 2010)

frisks elaine and steals her fabulous wardrobe of clothes mine now


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds Mary Poppins.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 11, 2010)

Frisks Eric, and finds a charged up cell phone


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2010)

Frisks MizzSnakeBite and runs off (okay, toddles off) with a parrot!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Frisks CastingPearls and finds rare Looney Tunes artwork!!


----------



## Micara (Jun 11, 2010)

Frisks Eric and finds a text from my daughter, saying he's cute!





:kiss2:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Micara said:


> Frisks Eric and finds a text from my daughter, saying he's cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I SWEAR I KNOW NOTHING!!!!!! 

Frisks Michele and steals a kiss. :kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 11, 2010)

frisks weirdo and finds a secret pressent for micara sneaks it back before she sees it


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

Frisks Amanda and finds--very sexy bra and panties!! Heyyyyy-THOSE ARE MINE!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2010)

Frisks CP and steals back bra and panties hey I need those for some guy who might wanna see me in them someday 

also finds a stash of hershys kisses yummmm


----------



## imfree (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey wow!!!, frisked this thread and found
two Gals fighting over underwear. Hahaha,
that's the most action this thread has seen
in quite a while! As you were, ladies.:bow:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 24, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds the lost Beatles album hidden inside his nehru jacket, the one John said to never let go.


----------



## imfree (Aug 24, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Frisks imfree and finds the lost Beatles album hidden inside his nehru jacket, the one John said to never let go.



Yes Ma'me, I do have some Beatles records.
Next time you go out frisking, could you
please see if you can frisk us a good 
turntable to play those vinyl LP's on?:bow:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 24, 2010)

Bring me that blondie rapping hippy boy Beck to frisk and I'll find you two turntables and a microphone.


----------



## imfree (Aug 24, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Bring me that blondie rapping hippy boy Beck to frisk and I'll find you two turntables and a microphone.



Microphone?!?! Let's put one of them $1.80
Panasonic WM-61A Measurement Grade 
Back Electret Mic Capsules in his Microphone!
When he hears that precision mic he'll be
distracted and we can score those turntables!
Brilliant plan, Gal!

*Here's a 1980 Vintage mic I did last week.
Never sounded better and runs on AA batt,
now, instead of those goddawfully hard-to-
find round 4.5 v batteries.:happy: 

View attachment PL-76, WM-61A equipped.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2010)

frisks imfree and steals back the camera and deletes the naughty pics he took of cp and I when fighting over the sexy underwear


----------



## imfree (Aug 24, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> frisks imfree and steals back the camera and deletes the naughty pics he took of cp and I when fighting over the sexy underwear



Whoops, SA, you caught me!!!

Whew!!!, at least no one got my bag 
of WM-61A's!


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 27, 2010)

Frisked Edgar and found an antique radio...you carry this everywhere???


----------



## imfree (Aug 27, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked Edgar and found an antique radio...you carry this everywhere???



Fooled ya', didn't I??? The resin/composite wood
cabinet looked plenty real enough ta fool ya'!
This modern tech, light-weight repro is so light
that it's easy to carry. It even has a Line In and
a Guitar Input on the front. Sheesh!!!:doh:

Here's a pic of one such radio that Mom has in
the dining room. Hers has a ceramic cartridge
phono on top and, as one can see, a CD drawer
on the front. It did not come with dusty tube
and wax capacitor scent, however.:doh: 

View attachment Radio antique repro.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 27, 2010)

frisks Imfree and steals back CP's pretty lace panties smacks his hands and says keep out of cps drawers I have first dibs


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually, someone else has called first dibs....... 


Frisks SA and takes her prawns and invites her to a clambake.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 27, 2010)

hugs cp 

frisks her and steals all the lobsters


----------



## Paquito (Sep 5, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hugs cp
> 
> frisks her and steals all the lobsters



*Frisks SpiritAngel and finds some Heavenly Bears AND a case of Fosters*


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2010)

Frisks Paquito and borrows a can a whupass.


----------



## imfree (Sep 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisks Paquito and borrows a can a whupass.



R D Mercer came by n stole that canno' whuupass.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_9iqWIaTKI


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 5, 2010)

*frisked imfree* Found some radio antennae! *puts them on either side of my head*.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2010)

frisks Adamantoise and finds 

looks again no it cant be Kryptonite??


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 5, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> frisks Adamantoise and finds
> 
> looks again no it cant be Kryptonite??



Kryptonite??? I can't even begin to imagine where I picked that up from... 

Frisked spiritangel and found a homemade crystal pendulum... :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 6, 2010)

Frisks Adamantoise and finds a vinyl LP of Slayer's "Reign In Blood."


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Frisks Adamantoise and finds a vinyl LP of Slayer's "Reign In Blood."



Frisks willowmoon and found a Duran Duran CD, Comb, and a loaf of Bread! I will be eating this bread.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 6, 2010)

Frisks Peanuts in Color and finds his split peronality disorder meds.....:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

ha ha ha ha

Frisks MzDeeZyre and finds an awesome wig...can I borrow?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 6, 2010)

Frisked CP and found her secret stash of _Come Hither_ lipstick. 

*Opens tube* Hello boys!


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Frisked CP and found her secret stash of _Come Hither_ lipstick.
> 
> *Opens tube* Hello boys!



Frisked OWA and found Super large amounts of Ideas!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2010)

I frisked OWA and found a giant bottle of honey scented expensive massage oil...


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I frisked OWA and found a giant bottle of honey scented expensive massage oil...



Mishty, you were supposed to frisk Me! :*(


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 6, 2010)

Frisked PeanutsInColor and found a rip in the fabric of reality...


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked PeanutsInColor and found a rip in the fabric of reality...



Things do get a little crazy in here.

Red Rider-Lunatic Fringe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUa_G1h3pw


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 6, 2010)

Frisked Imfree and got the shock of my life :shocked: (and liked it)!:blush:.


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Frisked Imfree and got the shock of my life :shocked: (and liked it)!:blush:.



Frisked OneWickedAngel and it was so nice I wanted to do it again! :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Frisked Imfree and got the shock of my life :shocked: (and liked it)!:blush:.



Sssssssh, OWA, that was 'sposed to be our secret.:doh:
We don't want all of those other Dimmer-Gals to find out.

*Frisked OWA and found the world's
best Good/Bad Gal!:smitten::happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2010)

frisks imfree and steals his microphone


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

imfree said:


> Sssssssh, OWA, that was 'sposed to be our secret.:doh:
> We don't want all of those other Dimmer-Gals to find out.
> 
> *Frisked OWA and found the world's
> best Good/Bad Gal!:smitten::happy:



Oooo, Its out in the open! Somebody likes somebody, oooo 

Frisks Spiritangel and finds a bear!


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> frisks imfree and steals his microphone



Not to worry, It's like them good ole' boys in this
song. The Feds came by, took, and burned all of
their cute little weeds. They were not to worry, 
'cuz they wuz settin' on a sack of seeds as they
waved bye to the Feds.

I'm settin' on a sack o' them mic capsules
wavin' bye!

Jim Stafford-Wildwood Weed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6iLe6RV9EE

SpiritAngel, ya' shudda' been lookin'! While
you were stealin' the mic, I stole those
lobsters you got from CP, and they were:eat2:
very tasty, but sadly, now gone, cuz I ate
all of them!!!(BURRACK!!!)

* A long burp comes out "BURRACK"!!!, and is
sometimes mistaken for the President's name.

Here's a very big pic of those 6mm(<1/4") dia,
mic capsules. 

View attachment WM-61A Electret Mic Capsules wb.jpg


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds a Handgun!

Imfree, did you have someone in mind?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2010)

Frisked Happy and found a few identities hidden in his pocket.


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Frisked Happy and found a few identities hidden in his pocket.



Frisked Green eyed fairy and found a deck of playing cards and a lovely smile


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

frisks mz_puzz and steals that gorgeous black satin bra I have been eyeing off


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

Frisks Spirit and steals a runway bear and a cupcake bear. MINE!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

laughs and looks at cp well i was gonna send you one anyway lol 

frisks cp and steals the lbbd she was gonna send me


----------



## CPProp (Sep 7, 2010)

Frisked spiritangel and found a fortune cookey - which said "The happy day will always seem shorted than the sad days"


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 7, 2010)

Frisks CPP and finds a stack of neckties


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Frisks CPP and finds a stack of neckties



Frisks happyface83 and found the heart of a Lioness! RAWR!!!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 7, 2010)

Frisks HappyFA and finds the mind of a Fox!!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Frisks HappyFA and finds the mind of a Fox!!



Found the Medallion similar to the Orin, carried by the kid in The Neverending Story that rode Falcor!!!







FALCOR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 7, 2010)

Frisked HappyFA and found a shiny sword befitting of his new title.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 7, 2010)

Frisked Agamantoise and found a gas bill that was over due


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 7, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisked Agamantoise and found a gas bill that was over due



Oh no...they're onto me! 

Frisked CPProp and found a strange map of a forest.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and finds a copy of Deviant Desires. THANKS, pal!!!

Frisks Adamantoise and finds two German Shepherds..hey pooches!!!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 7, 2010)

Frisked Casting Pearls and found two tickets to the FA cup Final


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 7, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and discovers a "Learning to Type Like a Demon" dvd. Good on you lol


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

frisks lfw and steals some blondie cupcakes ooohh ty


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 8, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> frisks lfw and steals some blondie cupcakes ooohh ty



Frisks angel, makes off with your blondie cakes


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks Fuzzy and steals all his recipes!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

frisks cp and steals some of her sex appeal


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 8, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Frisks CPProp and discovers a "Learning to Type Like a Demon" dvd. Good on you lol



I frisked LittleFairyWren and found blueprints for a house for Tinkerbell, and I frisked spiritangel and found a Bear!


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks HappyFA75 and finds a book entitled "The Art of Irrevelance."


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks Willowmoon and takes a copy of Duran Duran's Rio album!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 8, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Frisks Willowmoon and takes a copy of Duran Duran's Rio album!



Frisks Happyface83 and finds, then borrows, then dubs that Duran Duran CD to his computer, then gives it back.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks HappyFA75 and finds a TV Remote


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisked CPProp and grabbed a handful of shirt buttons.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks Tom, and finds a bowl of hot choccie pudding....then gives him a hug for that lovely compliment :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisked Adamantoise and came a cross two first class stamps and a bus ticket


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

frisks cprop and finds oh erm :blush: never mind you might not want the whole world to know that


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisked Spiritangel and found a file of chanel 5


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and finds that crush list he will not post....ooooh cheeky


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds the crush list CPProp will not post and confiscates it


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks LFW and finds the crush list CPProp will not post and confiscates it



LOL! Frisks CPProp and finds the key to his lock box!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a paint brush


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

frisks cprop and takes back the crush list


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks Spritangel re finds CPProps crush list and burns it


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisked CPProp and got my hands filthy from ashes...


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and sprays him down with a fire extinguisher lol.....not getting away with it that easy mister!!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 8, 2010)

Frisks LFW and confiscates her hose


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks LFW and confiscates her hose



Frisks CPProp and threatens him.....give me back my hose, and the camera doesn't get hurt lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisks Fuzzy and steals all his recipes!



 Without my recipes.. I'm just an ordinary Fuzzy!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Without my recipes.. I'm just an ordinary Fuzzy!



leans over and whispers in fuzzy's ear "you know your a better cook than that you know most of your recipes by heart and you can create new ones"


then steals his spatula


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Pokes arund in SA's pockets and some bear stuffing fell out... Adds it to my pillow.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2010)

frisks Aust99 and finds a ruler, an apple and a violet crumble oh you tease I cant eat chocolate untill like this time trow when I am allowed to eat again


----------



## mimosa (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a sweet smile.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks Mimosa and finds a ladder


----------



## mimosa (Sep 9, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks Mimosa and finds a ladder



*Mimosa takes back her ladder* Gimme that! No one was suppose to know how short I really am. :doh::doh:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks Minosa and finds another ladder in her other stocking


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and find his new audio controlled keyboard.....good idea that lol


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a treasure map tattooed on her torso - with an X marking where the treasure is.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

It's a big bloody treasure then lol 

Frisks CPProp and takes that ladder leaning on the wall behind him...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds chocolate stashed in her sock :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks GEF and finds stollen Choc's and hands back to LFW


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and thanks him for the returned choccies, but no, you are not getting another look at that treasure map lol


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds second smaller map with bigger X - must be getting warm


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 9, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks LFW and finds second smaller map with bigger X - must be getting warm



Frisks Mr. Prop and finds a mask for that picture in the avatar, perhaps like Batman?


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks Melted Tabasco and finds a choc chip cookie hiding behind their back....ooh for me?


----------



## arkanoid (Sep 9, 2010)

frisks littlefairywen and finds a bowl of lucky charms


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks arkanoid and finds LFW and steals lucky charms


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 9, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks arkanoid and finds LFW and steals lucky charms



Frisks CPProp and finds arkanoid's Game Boy (how cruel!) and an actual Leprechaun, sprouting from a shamrock lucky charm


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks melted tabasco and finds a half eaten taco


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 9, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Frisks melted tabasco and finds a half eaten taco



Frisks happyface83 and finds the Arkanoid game melted tabasco hid in the taco. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44rceRqY8_k


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks Melted Tabasco and finds its going to be a warm windy day


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and discovers where he hides his little black book!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisked LFW and gets a slap


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 9, 2010)

Psst...she'd bite 

Frisks Mr. Prop, and finds a camera


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks MizzSnakeBite and find ill eagle bird seed


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and finds a trench coat and brown fedora.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 10, 2010)

Frisks Elaine and quickly slips a wee Dk Choc Mini Mud Cake into her pocket as a surprise for later :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

frisks lfw with a frown then slips a spoon in elains pocket to go with mudcake 

and sighs lfw pockets are now empty


----------



## CPProp (Sep 10, 2010)

Frisks Spiritangel and finds a spirit level (probably the level headed one in the family)


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 10, 2010)

Frisked spiritangel and found a giant cooking spoon. 
Frisked CPProp and found several rolls of camera film.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 10, 2010)

Frisks Adamantoise and finds a stylophone (being played by Rolf Harris)


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 10, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks Adamantoise and finds a stylophone (being played by Rolf Harris)



Hahaha, Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport....if that song and Rolf Harris stay in my head all day now, I am coming after you with a spork!!

Frisks CPProp and finds a huge box of Malteasers.....nom nom nom :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 10, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a an old number 96 DVD


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 10, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and hands him a GPS to save him from getting lost on one of his wee jaunts.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 10, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds two little boys on a stairway to heaven (that should take your mind of tie me...... etc)


----------



## imfree (Sep 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha, Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport....if that song and Rolf Harris stay in my head all day now, I am coming after you with a spork!!
> 
> Frisks CPProp and finds a huge box of Malteasers.....nom nom nom :happy:



Hahaha!!!,, this thread needs it's song!!!

Rolf Harris-Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D-LmRNdQiQ

*For those who don't know, wouldn't want
anyone to be left out!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 11, 2010)

Frisks imfree and find The Lost Cord


----------



## imfree (Sep 11, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks imfree and find The Lost Cord



Thanks, CProp, I was looking for that cord 'cuz I'm getting
ready to go out in our back yard to record the Wilson
County EMA's Emergency Warning Siren Test for my son,
a siren enthusiast! Can't do on-location DVD recording
without the power cord!:doh:

Frisks CProp and finds the surveillance kit that goes with
the trench coat and fedora.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 11, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds Jodrell bank


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisked CPProp and found a pair of well-worn walking boots.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

frisks Adamantoise and finds
furrows her brow for a minute and turns the object around in her hand until it faces the right way oh now I see

some kind of collectable figurine


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't tell you what i found, but i will tell you it was adorable and furry  and i think there were TWO!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

frisks isamarie and finds wait a minute how did you manage to kidnap him??

finds Sir Paul McCartney locked in a trunk


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisked spiritangel and found the controls to the gigantic robotic bear standing behind her...


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisks Tom and finds a skull...... uh oh


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 12, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Frisks Tom and finds a skull...... uh oh



Hmm...Yorick?  I don't remember picking this up-oh well!

Frisked MzDee and found some Fatty McFat Cakes TM. Nom Nom Nom! :eat2:


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Frisks imfree and finds a Handgun!
> 
> Imfree, did you have someone in mind?



Dude, it took me days to figure out what you were talking
about! Though it's a weighty piece of metal and has a
formidable barrel, what you found was only a vintage
Electro-Vioce PL-11 Microphone. I'd hate to have a bullet
put through my heart in a case of mistaken identity, like
in this 1973 song about the poleece in NYC chasing a boy
right through the park!

The Rolling Stones-Heartbreakers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnHot3-ETfs 

View attachment Mic ev pl-11 side.jpg


View attachment Mic ev pl-11 barrel wb sm.jpg


----------



## CPProp (Sep 12, 2010)

frisks imfree and finds a fender guitar


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 12, 2010)

a stuffed, green frog


----------



## Mishty (Sep 12, 2010)

Nuts, lots of nuts.....so many nuts....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 12, 2010)

:blush: How'd you know? :blush:




Empty pudding containers.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

Runs off with a cockatoo.........


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad it's not one of mine 


Find's half of Tina's stock.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisked MizzSnakeBite and finds kite eggs


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 12, 2010)

Finds an owl


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2010)

CPProp said:


> frisks imfree and finds a fender guitar



You sure did! I got so envious, seeing that Ibonez dude
and sexy Karen in bed together that I had to get my
own sexy Big Beautiful Bass Guitar Girl to sleep with!:smitten:

*Just kiddin', Y'all! Woo-hoo, I don't have room for 8-15's at
Tenn Loop Ranch, but 8-10's, each driven by it's own 
50 watt LM3886, a total of 400W, and a Fender BBBG girl
sounds like a decent Rock-n-Roll Fantasy to me!

Song for this post:
Bad Company-Rock And Roll Fantasy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHemB0t31Tw


----------



## CPProp (Sep 12, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Finds an owl



Frisks MizzSnakeBite and finds two puffins snug in her bra


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 12, 2010)

I hate it when they get beaky 

Finds......oh my....


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisks MSB and finds lots of bird seed, and some cuttlefish


----------



## CPProp (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisks Spitit angel and find an old copy of the Northern Guardian


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

frisks CPprop and finds an old issue of the silver cord with one of my poems in it hey I have been looking everywhere for that


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisks SA and finds a piece of cheesecake.....nom nom nom :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds some awesome love songs. I can use these, tyvm!!!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisks CP and finds Jaffa cakes and sells them to LFW


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

frisks CPProp and finds a map to the lost treasure and compass and a little golden idol


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisks Amanda and finds a magical genie bear that grants wishes.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 12, 2010)

Frisks Elaine and gives her a HUGE happy hug, and slips her a saved Jaffa cake


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

frisks lfw and takes a gaming contoll (usb one of course) and zomg leggo harry potter sqeeeeeeeee 


and slips a wee something in her pocket for later


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 12, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> frisks lfw and takes a gaming contoll (usb one of course) and zomg leggo harry potter sqeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> and slips a wee something in her pocket for later





Frisks Amanda and takes back my knob (I need my knobs lol!!), and gives her a voucher for GAME to buy whatever her heart desires


----------



## CPProp (Sep 13, 2010)

Frisks LFW finds pockets are empty so fills them up with bags of chocolate money


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks LFW finds pockets are empty so fills them up with bags of chocolate money



Post reminds me of these gold foil-wrapped
chocolate coins we had in Germany at Oma
and Opa's when I was a kid! Mmmmmm...

Ha!, thanks Dude, I found some in your
pocket! Woo-hoo!!!, chocolate-high happy
times at Tenn. Loop Ranch!!! 

View attachment Chocolate coins.jpg


----------



## CPProp (Sep 14, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds a frame 9 Gas Turbine


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 14, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and finds his tripod....yes, his tripod!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

frisks lfw and sneaks some baby choc fudge brownie cupcakes in her pocket


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

Tiptoes off with Odette, the last Runway Bear with real cultured pearls!


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks imfree and finds a frame 9 Gas Turbine



You'd think I would have known what a Frame 9 Turbine was!
Woo-Hoo!!!, If I had onna' these and a helluvalotta' diesel, I
could power Tenn. Loop Ranch and sell power to about 2000
other households! This one could even be a Frame 5 or 7, 
Idunno, but they're huge, I like!

*Parful fantasy, CPProp, thanks for a fun post.


Frisked CP and found 5lbs of those German chocolate
gold-foil wrapped coins! 

View attachment Turbine, 40mw.jpg


----------



## CPProp (Sep 15, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds a TM2 ST running of the waste heat of his GE frame 9 GT


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 15, 2010)

Frisked CPProp and got a handful of feathers.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 15, 2010)

went to frisk Adamantoise but found he'd gone with the wind


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 15, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and sneaks in a wee hug instead


----------



## CPProp (Sep 15, 2010)

Tries to Frisked LFW but finds arms pinned to the side by the Hug


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 15, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and places a whoopie cushion on his computer chair lol.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 15, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a dragonfly tatoo on her beautiful BTM


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2010)

Whoa, that Frame 9 Turbine you found on me was wicked,
but this 1000 MVA, Billion Watt that is, substation I
found in your back yard really takes the cake, I mean, 
really, I can't even imagine how a person would even be 
able to pay shipping/transpo on an animal that big n 
heavy!

Hot damn!!! how much did the electrician charge to
wire that thing, any way?, towers ain't cheap!!! 

View attachment 1000 MVA_power_station.jpg


----------



## Mishty (Sep 16, 2010)

I frisked imfree and found a shit ton of Elvis and Willie Nelson 8 tracks...and an old dried up hookah.


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I frisked imfree and found a shit ton of Elvis and Willie Nelson 8 tracks...and an old dried up hookah.



No Sweetie, you got that stuff from someone else. I've 
always done cassettes and alcohol, not hashish, was my
poison of choice in my younger, wilder days. I found
that scented expensive massage oil you found on OWA
and shipped it back to her, in Noo Yawk, love the way
she spells that and had to do it in my post!:happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 16, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds a ham radio.

MMMM..... ham .....

View attachment drooling-homer-simpson.jpg


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 16, 2010)

Frisks willowmoon and found my Game Boy! THATS where its been!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 16, 2010)

Frisked HappyFA75 and found a block of Walls Devon Icecream


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

frisks CPProp and finds some government tapes on remote viewing cool I have always wanted to learn that thanks


----------



## Micara (Sep 17, 2010)

Frisks SpiritAngel and finds a beautiful, one-of-a-kind hair ornament that she made just for me!!! Awwww, thanks!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

frisks Micara and finds a nancy drew game and some gummy bears


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 17, 2010)

frisks Spirit Angel and finds a bus ticket and a empty croissant bag... lol


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

hahahahaha

frisks Aust99 and finds some Flowers by Kenzo Perfume oooh I love that tyvm


and sneaks a scratch lottery ticket into her pocket for later


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> frisks Aust99 and finds some Flowers by Kenzo Perfume oooh I love that tyvm
> 
> ...



Frisks spirit angel and finds a huge bag of talent, beauty and creativity... and steals it ! lol muhahahahaha


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Frisks spirit angel and finds a huge bag of talent, beauty and creativity... and steals it ! lol muhahahahaha



frisks mz_puss and thinks bugger this and goes and raids her wardrobe instead


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

Frisks Amanda and finds ALL THE SECRETS OF THE UNIVERSE!!!! <cool>


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Frisks Amanda and finds ALL THE SECRETS OF THE UNIVERSE!!!! <cool>



hey give them back I need those looks around, sneakily darts behind Casting Pearls back and raids her lingerie draw and then looks innocent


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2010)

Frisks Spiritangel and find a half eaten furry toffe apple and a packet of pork scratchings


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

ewww gross mustn have cleaned my pockets out for years lol


frisks CPProp and eyes widden in shock and delight ooooh wall walkers


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2010)

Frisked spiritangel and finds an out of date English Heritage membership card

www.english-heritage.org.uk/support-us/Join/


----------



## Micara (Sep 17, 2010)

Frisks CProp and steals his photography skills!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2010)

Frisks Micara and retrieves photography skills (as they are) and oooooh gosh was I ment to find this revealing picture of you :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 17, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and accidentally gets him all covered in blue paint


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2010)

Frisks LFW and find THE DISH OF THE DAY


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 17, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and hides his camera behind the wardrobe.....shhhhh!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Frisks CPProp and hides his camera behind the wardrobe.....shhhhh!



What wardrobe - everything goes on the floor - in a neat pile 


Frisks LFW and only finds Thorntons chocolates wrappers


----------



## Mikaila (Sep 17, 2010)

*Frisks CPProp* 

Are those even legal??  hehe jk jk


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

frisks Makialia and gives her a giant squishy hug and finds some hershys cookies and cream chocolate

yummmm


----------



## CPProp (Sep 18, 2010)

Frisks Spiritangel and finds a tiny bottle of Ralph Lauren's Perfume - Notorious


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 18, 2010)

Frisks Senor Prop, and finds an owl along with a dead mouse.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 18, 2010)

Frisks MizzSnakeBite and finds a Harrods Hamper Full of goodies


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 18, 2010)

Frisks CPProp just for the hell of it lol


----------



## imfree (Sep 18, 2010)

Frisked LFW and found the cutest Shel Silverstein quote!

MB071DS-Hug O War
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w49hoR9FMIU

*shudda' been a Dr. Hook And The Medicine Show song!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 19, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds LFW's crush blanket


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 19, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and gets him to cross his arms and legs...as well as those fingers, toes and eyes :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

frisks lfw and slips in a little purple ribbon with a yellow teddy bear on it so she can get into my bear show for free


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2010)

Runs off with all her runway bears BUT tucks a silk teddy (to wear) in her pocket---a teddy for her teddies!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Runs off with all her runway bears BUT tucks a silk teddy (to wear) in her pocket---a teddy for her teddies!!!



oy that does not make up for stealing $500 worth of bears missy 

takes the bears back, and shakes her head but keeps the silk teddy oooh silky


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 20, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a glue gun.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

frisks willowmoon and runs off with the keys to the store


----------



## CPProp (Sep 20, 2010)

Frisks spiritangel and discovers a little bear behind


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 20, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and bakes him a batch of cookies for his soon to arrive visitor :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

frisks lfw and finds some leftover cookies score


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 20, 2010)

Frisks Amanda and hires a detective to hunt down the formspring moron!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

frisks lfw and sneaks a suprise in her pocket for later


----------



## CPProp (Sep 21, 2010)

Frisks Spiritangel and finds a box of Marks and Spencers Belgian Chocolate biscuits - borrows one for LFW who returns it once the chocolate has been licked off


----------



## iglooboy55 (Sep 21, 2010)

frisks this guy and finds concealed cowboy hat compartment under original cowboy hat.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2010)

It's cold here so I'm stealing his hat.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2010)

I found... a picture of me. Weird, but flattering. lol


----------



## CPProp (Sep 22, 2010)

Frisks bmann0413 and finds an original Davey lamp


----------



## CPProp (Sep 24, 2010)

Frisked myself...........just to keep warm


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisked myself...........just to keep warm



Mercy sakes, CPProp, why're you friskin' yourself to keep 
warm, is it 'cuz I found this "foot warmer" on ya? 

View attachment CB Linear Kl_501 wb sm.jpg


----------



## CPProp (Sep 24, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds an Alstom GT 26 to power the foot warmer


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks imfree and finds an Alstom GT 26 to power the foot warmer



Dude, that's way overkill!!!, leave that Alstrom GT 26 at
the power producer's plant! This little power plant is
used in ambulances, ia all you need, and goes right 
under the hood of your vehicle. 

View attachment Alternator-MI.jpeg


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks imfree and find a pocket full of expired AA batteries


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and gives him a quick peck on the cheek :kiss2:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a bag of dolly mixtures and shares them.......one for you one for me..........


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and whacks his hands every time he looks at the keyboard when he is typing lol


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks LWF and finds a Non MAC key board (bigger keys) and plugs it in


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks LWF and finds a Non MAC key board (bigger keys) and plugs it in



Hmmm, maybe you should keep looking...you spelled my name wrong hahaha 

Frisks CPProp and requests another desktop please. You know what I like!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a dyslexic key board......any desk top you have a desire for.......mahogany, beech ????


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL, I just choked on my cup of tea....

Frisks CPProp and thanks him in advance for whatever he chooses.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds confusion.........Water or old building


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and says, water


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a building with bad condensation........water it is .....and its to be my choice ?


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and reminds him of my love of birds......yes, of your choice.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a white swan..........am I in the right vicinity


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and he's no longer cold, he's hot......yep :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks LFW and tries to find her little white bits :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and reminds him that I have no feathers lol


----------



## CPProp (Sep 25, 2010)

Frisks LFW and apologies for the feathers and looking at her white fury bit :blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks LFW and apologies for the feathers and looking at her white fury bit :blush::blush::blush::blush:



Frisked CPProp and found....well..... 

View attachment CPProp.jpeg


----------



## CPProp (Sep 28, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds a Van de Graaff generator


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2010)

Frisked CPProp and found a bird...


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks imfree and finds a Van de Graaff generator



Betcha' found that hair-raising, too!


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked CPProp and found a bird...



Frisked Adamantoise and found some really good
extra-slinky electric guitar strings. 

Now someone please frisk me and find this 
trackball mouse lint that's been driving me 
crazy for a month!


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds some vintage Heathkit electronics goodies. Sorry, but I'm keeping them for myself, haha!


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Frisks imfree and finds some vintage Heathkit electronics goodies. Sorry, but I'm keeping them for myself, haha!



Frisked Willowmoon and found several huge carbon
moderator rods. 

Hahaha, just had a BrainFart! Our mods are the ones 
who keep Hyde Park from going thermonuclear. Now 
back to my regularly scheduled post: 

Hold on to that vintage Heathkit stuff, it's great.

My Dad had an AR-1500 stereo receiver and it's
design was about 5 years ahead of it's peers.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2010)

Frisked imfree...became ensnared in wiring...brb. :doh:


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked imfree...became ensnared in wiring...brb. :doh:




*Quote from intro to CSN&Y's "Almost Cut My Hair",
but, Damn!, it works great, here!

When a guy with ADD likes to design VLF Receivers as he 
constructs them, this is what the result looks like!

Frisks Adamantoise and finds a guitar adapter cable!
OMG!, he's about to hear what a screamin' sound a
VLF Receiver has when used as a guitar amp!!! 

View attachment EarthRadio wiring mess wb lg.jpg


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

frisked imfree and find an old copy of the readers digest


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and tells him that it's happening next week, and I am sooo excited...and feeling extra minxy lol


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds good news and happyness


----------



## paintsplotch (Sep 30, 2010)

frisks ccpop and finds....... um.. OH MYYYYY... well isnt that something unexpected and wonderful... ::: blushes ::::blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks paintsplotch and gives her a warm cookie and a hug :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a grand father clock - isn't that chimeing


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and borrows his watch, seeing as how he just took my timepiece!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks LFW and find a note that says everything CPProp says is a load of Rolex


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks LFW and find a note that says everything CPProp says is a load of Rolex



LOL, frisks CPProp and tells him that one man's Rolex is another man's treasure


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks LFW and asks just how Accurist is her information


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and tells him that I am deadly Accurist, I never miss my target .....lol this is making me laugh so hard


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks Chicklet, and takes a baby Sun Conure.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks MizzSnakebite and finds a note to LFW that saying she should be paid for the advertising but they need the timex to negotiate the fee.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

Frisks Momma Bird, and hands her a super sized telephoto lens....for those special shots lol

Uh oh, did it again Mr!!

Frisks CPProp and gives him all her free time....lets see how long you can keep this up


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2010)

frisks lfw and then hands her a package tied up with string


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks Spiritangel and finds a black pudding - still with in its sell by date - fries it - OMG food of the gods (and full of Iron) lol:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and says a happy good morning to him, while watching him devour his black pudding in horror lol


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a box of Thorntons Chocs - kisses her and returns them


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks CPPRop, returns the kiss and and offers to share my choccies :happy:


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup she had cookies (biscuits) in her pockets. But they are gone now i stole them.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks Isamarie69 and finds two banana skins - or are they a pair of slippers ?


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and gets close enough for him to hear the butterflies in her tummy


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks LFW and using distance raki settles the butterflies and also says all will be well and gives a kiss on cheek.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

Awww, frisks CPProp and gives him a thank you hug and a promise to give him all the juicy details.....well, most of them lol


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks LFW and thanks her and says telling me your happy and safe would be sufficient - unless you want to tell more


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and reminds him that she can be a bit of a chatter box


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds its probably its time for me to shut up and go to bed


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Frisks LFW and finds its probably its time for me to shut up and go to bed



Frisks CPProp and wishes him sweet dreams :kiss2:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks LFW and finds a note saying only do what he is told to do and not what he actually wants to do :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and finds a lone choc chip cookie in his back pocket....nomnomnom


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks LFW and tells her to look in the other pocket as there are two boxes and for a kiss good night she can have both


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks CPProp and rushes to give him that kiss nite nite for my reward :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 3, 2010)

Frisks LFW, thanks her for the kiss and hands over a 450 gm bar of English Cadbury dairy milk Choc - sorry but the English manufacture always seems the best -(and I've a few from around the world) that was on the inside jacket pocket that she missed.


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2010)

Allright friskers, Christmas has just passed. Let's get frisking and see what everybody's got on their persons!


----------



## CPProp (Dec 29, 2010)

Frisks imfree and finds Millie Volt hidden in the lining of his jacket - I'd wondered where she had gone


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 7, 2011)

Frisked CPProp and got burnt hands. >,<


----------



## imfree (Jan 7, 2011)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked CPProp and got burnt hands. >,<



Beats me how you managed to hide a 1-18" Bass Cab on your person!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2011)

Frisked imfree and received a large number of 0's and 1's.


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2011)

Adamantoise said:


> Frisked imfree and received a large number of 0's and 1's.



Frisked Adamtoise and found the Analog Recordings that all those 1's and 0's came from! Don't know how you found room for all that stuff on your person...


----------



## CPProp (Mar 5, 2011)

imfree said:


> Frisked Adamtoise and found the Analog Recordings that all those 1's and 0's came from! Don't know how you found room for all that stuff on your person...



Frisks imfree and finds a set of Allen keys..............Alan's been looking for those for days


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2011)

Frisked CPProp and found shards of brimstone... (burnt hands,brb...)


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 7, 2011)

Frisks Tom and takes a jacket with extra long sleeves. OOOOOOH Hello Kitty straitjacket in MY size!!! Awesome!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2011)

Frisked Elaine and found a bottle of bubble solution... *wanders off blowing bubbles* ^_^


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Mar 8, 2011)

frisked tom and got covered in bubble soap...slippery one he is! took his bubble wand...


----------



## CPProp (Mar 8, 2011)

Frisked bobbleheaddoll and got bitten by a snapdragon (antirrhinum) in an inner pocket


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 8, 2011)

Frisked CPProp and found a piece of Pumice.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 10, 2011)

Frisked Adamantoise and found the answer.........now just need to frisk someone else to find the question.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2011)

Friskin' CPProp, I found 42. And a towel.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2011)

Frisked Timberwolf and found a cool black hat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2011)

Friskin' Tom, I just found some non-refundable goods...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 23, 2011)

Frisked the wolf and found CDs from 90's boy bands.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 24, 2011)

Frisked Mimosa and found a 2 shot .22 derringer, a deck of marked cards, and a lucky rabbit's foot.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2011)

frisks Leo and takes all his guitar pics for my scrapbooking


----------



## Mishty (Dec 24, 2011)

frisks Manda, and finds an awesome array of teddies.....


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2011)

frisks Mishty and finds lots of chocolate and candy yummmm


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Friskin' spiritangel, I found some chips of chocolate...


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 25, 2011)

Frisk Timberwolf and found a christmas elf who is bouncing around from a candy cane sugar high!


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 25, 2011)

Frisks TwilightStarr and found a matchbook with a partial phone number in it and a set of lock picks.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

Friskin' LeoGibson, I found some guitars... 
:blink: There must have been a small pocket-universe in that pocket... :blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Frisked wolfie and found a little black book..............*


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 25, 2011)

Frisked HDANGEL15 and then frisked her again, and then one more time for good measure, because you can never be too sure  and found some concert ticket stubs, a spoke wrench, and some leather fingerless gloves.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2011)

*hehehe......frisked the handsome sexy LEO and found after several severe rub/pat downs and FONDLINGS.....(whoops was that allowed?)

several geetar picks, some roll your own tobaccy and rolling papers ....
and then a rabbit came out from under his cowboy hat *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

Friskin' Angel, I found...

Well...

:blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 26, 2011)

Frisks timberwolf and finds a wee Christmas Present


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2011)

Frisking spiritangel, I found something interesting...

...but I won't tell you.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 26, 2011)

Frisked Timberwolf and found a handwritten love song...


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 27, 2011)

Frisked Sweetie and found handfuls of chocolate-marshmallow Santas... omnomnom :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 27, 2011)

Woot! I just frisked B and found out how completely cuddly and huggable she is :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2011)

Friskin' the little fairy, I found some wings.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 27, 2011)

frisks the Timberwolf finds nothing of interest so riffles through his wallet instead


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 28, 2011)

Frisked Spiritangel and found her naughty/nice list...I'm not telling who was on which side of the list...


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 30, 2011)

Frisked Sweetie and found a subway map & a Pat Benatar record!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2011)

Frisking TS, I found some Kentucky Whisk(e)y and left it where it was.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2012)

I Frisked the Wolf and found magic brownies. BTW, you need to keep regular brownies when I frisk you. I like them magic-less.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2012)

Frisking mimosa, I found some fluffy goodness.

I guess you happened to grab into the "wrong" pocket - there were non-magic brownies, just in another pocket.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 1, 2012)

Frisked Timberwolf and found a pack of gummy worms....yummmm....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2012)

They're never-ending, y'know... 

Friskin' Sweetie, I found something sweet...


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisked Timberwolf and found an open destination plane ticket...hmmm...


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 4, 2012)

frisks sweetie and finds hersheys cookies and creme chocolate all warm and mushy just the way I like it


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisked Spiritangel and found pixie dust and stuffing! Too bad it's all sticked together with tape and glue..


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisks YPP and finds a bert (from sesame street) plush toy and a Mr Moon one (from bear in the big blue house)


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisked YPP and found a Triforce!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2012)

I happened to frisk spiritangel as well as willowmoon, as they were there at the same time...
At one of them I found a collection of changing letters, at the other some tools.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 4, 2012)

frisks timberwolf and puts back his wallet and slips something into his pocket for later


----------



## rockhound225 (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisked SpiritAngel and found... A half roll of mints, two ticket stubs to the midnight showing of a kid's film and $0.73.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisked rockhound and found a Hadean rock sample.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2012)

Rootbeer and a fat chick. Why am I not surprised? (Oh and he's ticklish)


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisked Lainey and found a copy of her yet to be published future best selling novel


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisked B and found a handful of warm Jelly Babies, and a key for a certain someone to her heart.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisked Kimmie and found Mouse. Tucked Wonton in. KITTY EXCHANGE PROGRAM!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisking CP, I found some bubbles...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisked the wolf and found a wee bit of stollen left over from Christmas.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Rootbeer and a fat chick. Why am I not surprised? (Oh and he's ticklish)



-we interrupt this thread to bring you the following rebuttal-

I'm actually not at all ticklish. Seriously.

-we return you now to your regularly scheduled thread-

Frisked Connie and found... what the heck is this thing?


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisks Dro and finds


a mini travel sized guess who game


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 4, 2012)

Frisked Spiritangel and found an amethyst and two Tootsie Rolls...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2012)

ConnieLynn said:


> Frisked the wolf and found a wee bit of stollen left over from Christmas.


Ah, thank goodness, finally. But there should have been more than a wee bit... :blink:



Sweetie said:


> Frisked Spiritangel and found an amethyst and two Tootsie Rolls...


Friskin' Sweetie, I found... wait, what is Tweetie doing in your pocket? :blink:


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 6, 2012)

Frisked the Timberwolf and found his lucky rabbits foot...not lucky for the rabbit though...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

A lucky rabbits foot? Can't be mine, I don't belive in this. Strange things happen... :blink:

Friskin' Sweetie, I found something sweet.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2012)

frisks Timbrewolf and finds his boredom and steals it


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey, thanks, spiritangel! :bounce:

Frisking spiritangel, i found some spirit... didn't take much of it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 5, 2012)

Frisk Timberwolf and found some leftover birthday cake. Steals it.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2012)

frisks Lainey and finds Honeycomb vodka lines up shot glasses


----------



## Dromond (Oct 5, 2012)

Frisks spiritangel and finds... whoops... that's attached... sorry. :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2012)

Frisked Dromond and found a hat.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 6, 2012)

Frisked Timberwolf and found a set of plans that he has drawn up to keep getting back in this line so wimmen can go thru his pockets. I also found a bag containing 3 dozen lucky rabbit feet. Someone needs to call PETA.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 6, 2012)

Frisked moore2me and found honey boo boo hair extensions ugh why would you even want that lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 6, 2012)

Frisked NewfieGal and we both started giggling so hard I couldn't find anything! :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 6, 2012)

Frisked lovelylady 78 and found Aladdins magic lamp I gave it a rub - its all bright and sparkly now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2012)

Frisking CPProp, I found some dirty cloth.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 7, 2012)

Frisked Timberwolf and found the hat he took from me earlier.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 7, 2012)

Frisk Dromond and found a Starbucks gift card  
Score! I could use a white chocolate mocha right now!!


----------



## stoneyman (Oct 7, 2012)

Frisked Starr and the found lost sock.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2012)

frisks the stoney man and finds a wee statue of.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2012)

Frisking spiritangel, I found an artist bear...


----------



## CPProp (Oct 9, 2012)

Frisked the Timberwolf and found a pair of Miners Clogs


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2012)

Miners Clogs...

Frisking CPProp, I found... well, what is this, actually?


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2012)

Frisks Timbrewolf and finds well yes every responsible man should carry one of those with him in case I guess


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2012)

Frisking spiritangel, I found a spring cleaning angel...


----------



## moore2me (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok Mr Timberwolf, I have with me Mrs. Igor WackaMole. She is with the Department of Homeland Security. She usually does body cavity searches for the airlines. She wants to know what happened to the rest of the miner whose clogs they found on your person. If you don't tell her, well, have you watched the movie "Midnight Express" or "Maria Full of Grace"? Then you get the picture.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2012)

Well... :blink:

To be honest, I don't have any clue. Neither about how these clogs found their way into backpack, nor about those movies you refer to.

*frisks m2m*

On the other hand, where did you get that miner's pickaxe from?


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2012)

*Frisks Timberwolf and finds a.........wolf???:blink:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2012)

Frisks mimosa and finds fluffy goodness. :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 10, 2012)

Frisked Dromond and found a musical key - A flat miner - this may answer Mrs. Igor WackaMoles question


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2012)

CPProp said:


> Frisked Dromond and found a musical key - A flat miner - this may answer Mrs. Igor WackaMoles question



Dear CPProp, I am delighted that you found the minor musical key. We are missing a B flat. Was that what you found on Dromond? Also, Ms WackaMole wants to see you in private screening room 1408.)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 11, 2012)

Frisks M2M and finds a tiara. Oh miss thang, you won the pageant! Congratulations!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2012)

Frisks CP and finds Spongebob's square pants.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2012)

M2M is leery about frisking Drumond. Again, asks Mrs WackaMole for help. 
M2M also starts to pout up and whimper . . . . "me no want tiara, me want sock monkey hat like Lainey. Me also want SpongeBob squarepants like Lainey too. How come Lainey gets all the good stuff?"


----------



## Dromond (Oct 12, 2012)

Does NOT frisk M2M, instead wanders off in a state of confusion.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2012)

Frisks Dromond and finds a hamburger, root beer and some m&m's, steals the hamburger


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2012)

Frisked spiritangel!

Found Feather Duster x1!





*sneeze*


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 12, 2012)

Frisked Adamantoise 

Found a coupon for a Buy One Get One Free Lap Dance


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Frisked Adamantoise
> 
> Found a coupon for a Buy One Get One Free Lap Dance



Eh...heh heh-now, how the hell'd that get in there? >.> <.<

Frisked TwilightStarr and found a bag of Stardust...


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2012)

Frisks Adamantoise and finds Some horror movie props


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 15, 2012)

Frisls spiritangel and gets art supplies hmmm what am i gonna do with it I'm so not crafty lil


----------



## moore2me (Oct 15, 2012)

Frisks Newfiegirl and borrows art supplies. M2M says "Ms Newfie, I am an artist. I am going to make you famous and I am going to teach you how to body paint others to bring out their best points. Ready? I am going to make you famous? Take off clothes in dressing room and put on bathing suit for starts." M2M takes non-toxic paints and begins to work her magic. Soon Newfie is looking like the model from Goldfinger. When finished M2M asks Newfie, "you like?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2012)

Frisking m2m, I found a sugar bear... :blink:


----------



## mel (Oct 15, 2012)

I frisked Timberwolf and found a log





for the fire of course


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 16, 2012)

Frisked Mel and got a 10 day old piece of birthday cake, a bungee cord and deed to a gold mine... hmm anything you need to tell us lol


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2012)

frisks newfie and finds dynamite and a pick axe hmmm wonder what your up to.....


----------



## Mathias (Oct 16, 2012)

Frisks Spiritangel and found her halo.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 16, 2012)

Frisked Matthias and only found some pocket lint.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 17, 2012)

frisks Dro and finds what more root beer, some stickers and a half eaten pastrami sandwich


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> frisks Dro and finds what more root beer, some stickers and a half eaten pastrami sandwich



Oi! Quit nicking my lunch!

Frisks spiritangel and finds two cane toads and a drop bear?!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 17, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Oi! Quit nicking my lunch!
> 
> Frisks spiritangel and finds two cane toads and a drop bear?!



I never said I took it just that I found it 


Frisks Dromond and sneaks some birthday cake into his pocket


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 17, 2012)

Frisk SpiritAngel and found a tambourine


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 18, 2012)

Frisks twilight and finds a guitar and a microphone... great start to a band


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2012)

Frisking NewfieGal, I found a Kiwi... :blink: How cute... :blush:


----------



## JASmith (Oct 19, 2012)

Frisking timberwolf. I found a German!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 19, 2012)

Frisked JASmith and found a pipe. I thought for a second he was just happy to see me. Oh well. lol:doh:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 19, 2012)

Frisked mimosa and found a mimosa!


----------



## CPProp (Oct 19, 2012)

Frisks Dromond and finds a gyroscope, and takes it for a quick spin.


----------



## balletguy (Oct 20, 2012)

Frisks CPProp oh....finds car keys


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 20, 2012)

Frisks balletguy and finds CPProps keys and a map of Virginia ... time for GTA? ?? Lol


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 20, 2012)

Frisked NewfieGal and found a copy of Fifty Shades of Grey


----------



## CPProp (Oct 20, 2012)

Frisks TwilightStar and finds a stylophone  happily walks away trying to play flower of Scotland.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 22, 2012)

*frisks CPProp* 
Finds: a half eaten packet of sweets and a pink stone


----------



## JASmith (Oct 22, 2012)

Frisking Imaginary Diva: Found an attractive British nurse....:shocked:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 22, 2012)

Frisks JASmith and finds a bottle of Moutai


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 22, 2012)

Frisked CPProp and found a compass.


----------



## mel (Oct 22, 2012)

frisked twilightstarr and found a bungee cord, a grape popsicle and a copy of Gone with the wind.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 23, 2012)

Frisked Mel and found a rubber band, a paper clip, and a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2012)

Frisking Dromond, I found some sunglasses...


----------



## CPProp (Oct 24, 2012)

Frisks Timberwolf and finds 8 warden pears  just enough to make a warden pie


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 24, 2012)

Frisks CPProp and finds a spool of thread, a rubber band, and a broken pencil.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*frisks connielynn* and finds a battery


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 24, 2012)

Firsked imaginarydiva21 and found a bottle of pink hair dye.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 25, 2012)

Frisks Twilight Starr and finds a bottle of bourbon...Share!


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 25, 2012)

Frisks JAsmith and finds shot glasses and a bag of treats


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 26, 2012)

frisks Newfie and finds a stash of craft supplies hmm we could have fun with these.................


----------



## CPProp (Oct 26, 2012)

Frisks Spiritangel and finds Bagpuss and mice playing a mouse organ


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2012)

Frisking CPProp, I found a little cloud. :blink:


----------



## CPProp (Oct 29, 2012)

Frisked Timberwolf and discovered saxophone, clarinet and oboe reeds  to much reading can damage your eyesight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2012)

Now, that's interesting... *wonders who might have put those into my pockets*

Frisking CPProp, I found lots of reasons.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 5, 2012)

Frisks Timberwolf and finds a tall jelly, sponge, fruit, thick custard and whipped cream structure, I think it could be the trifle tower


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 5, 2012)

Frisked CPProp and found a telescope & a bottle of cupcake wine.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 6, 2012)

Frisked Twilightstarr and found THE POWER OF ROCK AND ROLL! *air guitar riff*


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 6, 2012)

Frisks Dro and finds root beer scented embossing powder how did you know I wanted this...,, (and yes it really exists)


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 6, 2012)

Frisked spiritangel and found a real halo and wings.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 6, 2012)

Frisked dharmabean and found a pair of elbow pads and a roll of film.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 7, 2012)

Frisked TwilightStar and found a Bara brith and qtr of Army and Navy sweets


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 7, 2012)

Frisked CPProp and found a book, walking stick and lenses.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 7, 2012)

Frisked Dharmabean and found a Little Orphan Annie secret message decoder wheel.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 7, 2012)

frisks RabbitScorpian and finds Arthur Dent's rabbit fur bag.............


----------



## CPProp (Nov 9, 2012)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a yard of kicker elastic, two bodkins and a set of Crochet hooks.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 10, 2012)

Frisks CPP and finds a map to Jimmy Hoffa's whereabouts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Frisking Shinobi_Hime-Sama, I found a map of Fort Knox...

Now, that's really interesting, actually...


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

I frisked timberwolf and found a neat art gallery page.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 12, 2012)

Frisked dharmabean and found a smiley face lapel pin, an inkblot card, and a copy of The Watchmen.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey, Dro...is that a root beer bottle in your pocket or are you just happy to see me? 

Frisks Dromond and finds a root beer bottle in his pocket. Well...don't I feel stupid... :doh:


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

Frisked lovelylady and found a container of lip gloss, a batman cap, and a note that says "I am beautiful."


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2012)

frisks Dharmabean and finds jellybeans, an apron and a pocket calculator


----------



## CPProp (Nov 16, 2012)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a hop pocket in her singlet containing a stubby cooler and a roll of durex


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 17, 2012)

Frisks CProp and finds a kegger!! PARTY!!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 20, 2012)

Frisked Weirdo890 and finds a spent champagne cork and a rent at the shoulder in the coat lining  time to move, I cant afford this higher rent.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

frisks cpprop and finds out he is ticklish tickles him unmercifly


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Frisking spiritangel, I found some reels of ducktape...

Makes me wonder what she's up to... :blink:

Sure hope sh won't tie my car to a lamp post...


----------



## CPProp (Nov 21, 2012)

Frisked Timberwolf and finds 4 new tyres  they will come in handy when I retire


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 21, 2012)

Frisked CPProp and found a cluster of single celled organisms rejoicing.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 21, 2012)

Frisked dharmabean and found a Caprica DVD.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 21, 2012)

Frisked Dromond found a palm tree shaped car air freshner & a book of naughty jokes.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 23, 2012)

Frisked TwilightStarr and found a bucket of fried chicken that she wasn't going to share. Tsk Tsk!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 23, 2012)

Frisked Weirdo and found four leaf clover he found when he was 12.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 23, 2012)

Frisked dharmabean and found a Sasquatch tranquilizer. :huh:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 23, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> Frisked TwilightStarr and found a bucket of fried chicken that she wasn't going to share. Tsk Tsk!



So not true, I would share  A nice southern girl always remembers her manners 

Frisked Weirdo890 to find a DVD of Donnie Darko and some snozzberries.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 24, 2012)

Frisked TwilightStarr and found some unopened Walking Dead action figures.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 24, 2012)

Frisked willowmoon, and not only did I enjoy myself wayyyy tooo much, I found that his ring tone is from Gauntlet, "Blue Elf needs food badly."


----------



## moore2me (Nov 24, 2012)

Frisked Dharma and found some handwritten notes that showed she was the uncredited ghost writer for _Fifty Shades of Gray_.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2012)

frisks Moore2me and finds hang on a handwritten note that says pin it on dharma so they will never know I am the one really responisble for such drivel..... (insert shocked face here)


----------



## moore2me (Nov 25, 2012)

Frisks Spiritangel and finds a reminder note she wrote to herself to goggle how much revenue a silly drivel book like _*Fifty Shades of Gray* _generated since published and then compare it to the revenue a craft book like _*The Reader's Digest Guide to Home Crafting*_has generated it's author.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

Frisked Moore2Me and found santa's naughty or nice list written in squirrel language.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 25, 2012)

Frisks dharmabean and finds a pair of wellies and a gamp  expecting rain are we?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 25, 2012)

Frisked CPProp and found a new life-form. I think it's time to wash the jacket.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 25, 2012)

Frisks Weirdo890 and takes back whats left of the ancestors


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2012)

frisks CPProp and finds a living miniture Santa Sleigh complete with Santa and eight tiny reindeer hmmm did you kidnap the Clause?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 25, 2012)

Frisks spiritangel and finds the shrunken head of a gnome. :huh:


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

Frisked weirdo and found an old lost beta tape of a twilight zone episode featuring goblins and bed knobs.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 25, 2012)

Frisked d and found a bag filled with AWESOME and the first season of Alf on DVD.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2012)

frisks hal and finds erm think I will leave that there

oooh two tickets to the premier of Les Miserables Yoink


----------



## hal84 (Nov 25, 2012)

Frisked Angel and found the keys to GraveDigger the legendary monster truck.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 26, 2012)

frisks hal and gets his Bills helmet


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Frisking balletguy, I found a tutu...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 26, 2012)

Frisked Timberwolf, and found a wolf cub.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 26, 2012)

Frisked weirdo and found a babylon 5 omega class destroyer.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

frisks hal and finds the keys to the kingdom


PS OMG BABYLON5 reference could you be any cooler?


----------



## CPProp (Nov 28, 2012)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a pair of webbed feet - thinks! - thats just what I need with all this reindeer.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

Frisked and found every book from Dr. Suess


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2012)

frisks hal and finds tickets to comacon


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

frisks Andel and found what I thought were two melons...I was wrong.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2012)

:O thinks hal is lucky he diddnt get slapped lol'

frisks hal and finds handcuffs and a copy of 50 shades......


----------



## Dromond (Nov 28, 2012)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a box of Twinkies.

(steals a pack of Twinkies)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 28, 2012)

Frisks Dromond and reclaims Spiritangels pack of twinkies, while finding 3 copies of the Blues Brothers. 

(Nonchalantly tucks away the confiscated pack of twinkies for um..um.. "Safe keeping"  )


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 28, 2012)

Frisked YPP and found an old used bottle of manic panic in the most perfect color for hair dye, wrappers from twinkies and an old 60s peace sign.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

Frisked D and found a signed copy of the Dark Knight Returns written by Frank Miller


----------



## Dromond (Nov 29, 2012)

Frisked Hal and found a PPG???


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2012)

Frisks Dro and finds a book on Macrobiotic cooking what oh opens the cover and finds hidden inside the hostess twinkie recipe book


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 30, 2012)

Frisks Spirit Angel and finds she is soft cake on the outside, very sweet inside, and does not go stale with age.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

Frisks Rabbit Scorpion and finds a marshmallow centre and box of lindt chocolate bears they must be for me so steals them


----------



## CPProp (Nov 30, 2012)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a qtr of pontefract cakes and packet of walnut whips  leaves Pontefract cakes (dont like them) but takes walnut whips to have with a cup of tea later.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

Frisked c and found a I like Ike button.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

(CPProp I did not understand any of those words bar cakes and walnuts no idea what any of that is)

Frisks hal and find a cute little puppy dog


----------



## balletguy (Nov 30, 2012)

finds lots of adult toys.........


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 30, 2012)

frisked balletguy and found a pair of tights and a book on ballet terms.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 30, 2012)

dharmabean has an old Cash CD and I grab it..I also need my tights back its cold


----------



## CPProp (Dec 1, 2012)

(CPProp I did not understand any of those words bar cakes and walnuts no idea what any of that is)

Breaks sequence to explain to spiritangel what Pontefract cakes are - a small, roughly circular black sweet approximately 20 mm in dia x 4 mm thick, made of liquorice originally made in Pontefract England and Walnut whips, which are a whirl-shaped cone of milk chocolate with a whipped Vanilla fondant filling, topped with a half a walnut.

Frisks balletguy and finds bottle of Bushmills whiskey.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

Frisked CPProp and stole all them little cakes described.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

frisks dharmabean and finds the legendary GOLDEN STARBUCKS PRIVILEGE CARD


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> frisks dharmabean and finds the legendary GOLDEN STARBUCKS PRIVILEGE CARD



Hhahah! I actually do have one of the original cards; when they were given out to stockholders as a trial run. 


Frisked Mrdobolina and found he was the inspiration for Nick Fury.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

frisks dhb and finds the invisible keys to the invisible jet


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

Frisks MRD and found out he stole my lasso of truth... give it back.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 1, 2012)

Frisked d and found owls


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

frisked hal and found bills


----------



## CPProp (Dec 1, 2012)

Frisked MRdobolina and finds old British coins with Julius Caesar 54 BC on then  thinks these must be forgeries and melts them down for the gold content.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

frisks cpp and finds some warm gold bars


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 1, 2012)

frisks MRdobolina to find some soggy curly fries and an old Chuck-E-Cheese token... 

what the hell?


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

Frisked x0emnemox and found an old cassette tape with mixed love songs from the 80s.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

frisks dhb and finds some nirvana b-sides


----------



## hal84 (Dec 1, 2012)

Frisked and found the movie Gods and Generals.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 1, 2012)

Frisked hal84 to find a terrible towel


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

Frisked Starr and found some used tissue, lint, and an old life saver candy.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

frisked dhb and found a bottle of awesome sauce


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 1, 2012)

Frisked MRDobolina and finds a phaser rifle.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

Frisked weirdo and found a map to all of my old residences in Kent, WA. (freaky stalker *wink*)


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

frisked and found a gaggle of geese


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

frisks MrRdobolina and finds a sackfull of letters to santa is there something you wish to confess???.......


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 2, 2012)

i like writing .. its kindof a lost art

frisked SA and found st peter's key


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisked MR and found a signed Kevin Bacon in Footloose poster


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

frisks Mr RDB and finds ice packs lots and lots of icepacks

wow he was quick

frisks hal and sneaks an overdue pm in his pocket


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisks Spirit and finds my jeep keys


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

frisks balletguy and finds two sock monkeys, a box of chocolates and an Im sorry card....


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

frisks spirirt and grabs my sock monkeys back and also finds a box of Christmas Cards with Winnie the Pooh on them...


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisked ballet and found an old vinyl record of tears for fears, "Songs from the Big Chair."


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisks dharmabean and finds an old copy of a chuck brown christmas


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisked d and found a sculpture of the ice meiser


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisks hal and finds an old Jim Kelly Jersey


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisked b and found my toto that he didnt return


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

frisks hal and finds a really old map where x marks the spot, and old fashioned brass telescope, pirate flag and gold galleon


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 2, 2012)

frisks spiritangel and finds 4 sevens


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisked S and found waldo in her cleavage


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

Skips frisking hal and slaps him for fishing in her cleavage....


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisked s and found a pamphlet for sexual harresment


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

a hahaha thats what you get for fishing in someones cleavage uninvited 


frisks hal and finds a whistle, an idiots guide to attracting woman (that explains alot ) and some chocolates oooh chocolate keeps the chokkies


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisked S and found a idiots guide to the high five


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 2, 2012)

Frisked hal and found an old ratty pair of chuck taylors.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2012)

hahaha hal you planted that on me and you know it


frisks dharma and finds some mixed media inx yoink been wanting those for ages and swaps them for some other crafty supplies and fills dharmas pockets full of bling


----------



## hal84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Frisked S and found Baywatch the first season on DVD


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 3, 2012)

Frisked spiritangel and found a heart of gold, a brain of Einstein and the courage of a lion.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Frisked spiritangel and found a heart of gold, a brain of Einstein and the courage of a lion.



I would so not steal these things lol ty for the lovely compliment


Frisks Hal and finds a mask and a how to be a man of mystery book


Frisks Dharma and finds a starbucks card, some tokens, and a button


----------



## hal84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Frisked S and found a christmas tree


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2012)

frisks hal and finds a halo, and a mexican style moustache


----------



## hal84 (Dec 4, 2012)

Frisked S and found an old tape that shows a grassy knoll...why would she have this...?


----------



## moore2me (Dec 4, 2012)

Frisked Hal and found a Russian/English translation book, an old stamped passport to Cuba (expired), Oliver Stone's phone number and an old matchbook from Jack Ruby's Bar and Grill. Why would he have these strange things? :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## hal84 (Dec 4, 2012)

Frisked and found the definition of well played


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

frisks hal and finds a big block of cadbury chocolate, and some weird sugar lumpy type things 

takes the chocolate and washes her hands before eating it


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 4, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> frisks hal and finds a big block of cadbury chocolate, and some weird sugar lumpy type things
> 
> takes the chocolate and washes her hands before eating it



frisks spiritangel and finds some chapstick and some change... takes both and steals a bite of her chocolate while she is washing her hands....


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 4, 2012)

Frixked x0emnem0x and found rainbow toe socks, rainbow suspenders and rainbow hair ties leading me to believe she's Rainbow Brite in disguise.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 4, 2012)

Frisks dharmabean and finds a pair of Dutch wooden clogs, a map of old Rotterdam and a plastic windmill.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 28, 2012)

Frisked CPprop and found a card that says "Save the endangered funny forum threads from extinction".


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 28, 2012)

Frisked RabbitScorpion and found a mini Willie Nelson bobblehead.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 28, 2012)

Frisked sweety and found a copy of Tron Legacy. No one is perfect.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 28, 2012)

Frisked Hal and found a Pat Benatar fan club card....and three Skittles.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> Frisked Hal and found a Pat Benatar fan club card....and three Skittles.



frisked sweetie and found a cassette player with New Kids on the Block still playing


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 28, 2012)

Frisked Hal and found a Peace sign keychain with about two pounds of keys on it...


----------



## balletguy (Dec 28, 2012)

Frisks Sweetie and finds an old vhs copy of Gone with the Wind.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 28, 2012)

frisks bg and finds tulle, ribbon, something that looks like dental floss? and a half eaten karamello koala


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

Frisked Spiritangel and found a slingshot, and rolling papers...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2012)

frisks sweetie and finds a pocketful of sunshine


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

Frisks SA and finds a bottle opener and two dozen beer caps i her pocket.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2012)

frisks bg and finds some smelly socks and linament


----------



## CPProp (Dec 29, 2012)

Frisked spiritangel and finds a plastic cathedral of our lady of paris" containing two brie and onion baguettes and a coffee  think its the lunch pack of Notre Dame


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 17, 2014)

Frisked CProp and found a pair of wire cutters and Chuck Noriss's sunglasses.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 18, 2014)

Omg I missed this thread... 

Frisks TwilightStarr and finds a miniature figurine of Daryl Dixon. 
*proceeds to steal it* XD


----------



## CPProp (Jan 18, 2014)

Frisked x0wmnem0x and found three candles and a box of matched  this looks like light entertainment.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 25, 2014)

Frisked myself.and got arrested.


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 25, 2014)

Frisked CPP found a half liter of Schweppes Bitters and a coupon to St Alban's Fish & Chips. :eat2:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 25, 2014)

Frisks nite and finds a pheasant quill pen...


----------



## CPProp (Jan 26, 2014)

Frisks PunkyGurly74 and finds a wind up gramophone and two 78 records.  my type of Ipod


----------



## Dromond (Feb 1, 2014)

Frisks CPProp and finds a semiquaver.


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 2, 2014)

I frisk Dromond and find a copy of Where's Wally... I don't find Wally.


----------



## CPProp (Feb 2, 2014)

Frisks Spookytwigg finds North and South pier show tickets could be for a peer review.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 3, 2014)

Frisks CProp and finds pigeon-shaped clay pigeons.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 4, 2014)

Frisked Weirdo890 and found a didgeridoo


----------



## CPProp (Feb 5, 2014)

Frisked TwilightStarr and found two mini Ipad's, I put them both on but couldnt see where I was going


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 8, 2014)

*OH MY* *a* *BIG* bottle of ketchep


----------



## CPProp (Feb 9, 2014)

Frisked imaginarydiva21 and found a half eaten bacon butty (so thats where the ketchup went)


----------



## balletguy (Feb 21, 2014)

Frisks CPProp and finds house keys!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 22, 2014)

Frisks ballet and finds a sand dollar


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Feb 23, 2014)

Frisks PunkyGurly74 and finds her most hidden secret - a maize and blue skull cap


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 23, 2014)

Frisk RabbitScorpion and found a book on the History of Astronomy


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 25, 2014)

frisked twilightstarr and startled her...she had fallen asleep waiting 2 days for someone to frisk her.


----------



## CPProp (Feb 26, 2014)

Frisked Luvmybhm and got a slap round the face, shouldve not pinched her jelly babies.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 26, 2014)

Frisks CPProp and finds luvmybhm's jelly babies


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 26, 2014)

Frisked imaginarydiva21 and found a lip gloss collection that would make any drag queen jealous!!


----------



## CPProp (Feb 27, 2014)

Frisked TwilightStarr and found a diamond dog collar, frisks her again in the hope of finding the diamond dog.no just the collar


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 1, 2014)

Frisks CPPROP and finds

a wait a minute how did that fit in there....


Finds a Hobit....


----------



## CPProp (Mar 1, 2014)

Frisks spiritangel and finds a stubby cooler full of Cadburys chocolate buttons -thats a cool idea and alcohol free.


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 10, 2014)

frisked cpprop and found some empty shotgun shells and clay dust...

(when i was young we did this...only we called it skeet)


----------



## CPProp (Mar 23, 2014)

Frisked Luvmybhm and found a chicken................think she is off to a hen party.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 16, 2014)

woke cpprop up to frisk him...found a pack of gum, some keys, sunglasses, and 

oh my...wait...that is a tube of sunblock.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2014)

Frisking luvmybhm, I found some glasses.

Couldn't see anything through them, so I put them back.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2014)

frisks Timberwolf and finds some techno


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 17, 2014)

*frisks swaptoad* 
*finds 3 batteries and a chicken bone*

What in the... ?


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2014)

frisks x0emnem0x and finds several classic NES import cartridges "mint condition" sweet!!!!!


----------



## CPProp (May 17, 2014)

Frisked swamptoad and found a Big Mac ........playing the bagpipes


----------



## Adamantoise (May 19, 2014)

*Frisked CPProp!*

*Found a packet of POLO mints!* Yum.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 20, 2014)

frisked tom and found a manga...score!


----------



## CPProp (May 25, 2014)

Frisked Luvmybhm and found a tin of red paint think she was going out to paint the town red


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 31, 2014)

no frisking since may? what?!? 

frisked cpprop and woke him up...found some sunblock. he must have gotten tired from being out enjoying the nice weather.

now somebody frisk me dang it...


----------



## balletguy (Aug 2, 2014)

Frisks luvmybhm...oh got her car keys!


----------



## Saisha (Aug 2, 2014)

Frisks balletguy and finds a bottle-opener.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 2, 2014)

Frisks Saisha and finds a bara brith, cuts off a slice and has it with a cup of tea.


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 5, 2014)

frisked cpprop and found some crumbs...luckily the frisking knocked most of them off


----------



## Dromond (Aug 5, 2014)

Frisked luvmybhm and found three pennies, a candy wrapper, and pocket lint.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 6, 2014)

Frisked Dromond and found a bottle cap, a die, and a Get Out Of Jail Free card.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 8, 2014)

Frisked Connielynn and found a pair of pearl opera glasses and a old horse racing betting slip.


----------



## Saisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Frisked CPProp and found a plastic button and a coffee bean.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 8, 2014)

Frisks Saisha and finds a bottle opener


----------



## Deacone (Aug 10, 2014)

Frisks balletguy and finds a freshly pressed hanky.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 16, 2014)

Frisked Deacone and finds the remains of a Cornish paste and a Welsh Oggie


----------



## Ohio Lady (Aug 29, 2014)

Frisks CPProp and found a die, cookie crumbs, & a sandwich bag.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 29, 2014)

Ohio Lady said:


> Frisks CPProp and found a die, cookie crumbs, & a sandwich bag.



*Frists Ohio Lady and finds a crumpled up napkin with writing scribbled on it, $10, and some cookies in a plastic baggie tied up with a cute little bow* 

Well thank you! My day has been made!


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 29, 2014)

frisked x0emnem0x and found a caterpillar...oh wait...it's a little toy bull dozer...


----------



## balletguy (Aug 30, 2014)

Frisks luvmybhm and finds my beach towel


----------



## Dromond (Aug 30, 2014)

Frisks balletguy and finds forty cents, an empty mint wrapper, and pocket lint.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 30, 2014)

Frisks Dromond :happy:, finds a receipt from the Homer Soda Company, a Risk army piece, a ticket stub from the Abraham Lincoln Presidential Library and--oh, no, what's this?--a keychain with the Fox News logo! :shocked: J/k; it was really a membership card for PBS.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

frisks MsBrightside and finds - a sand dollar in her jacket, sand in her pockets and a note that says "thanks for a great time"


----------



## Dromond (Aug 30, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Frisks Dromond :happy:, finds a receipt from the Homer Soda Company, a Risk army piece, a ticket stub from the Abraham Lincoln Presidential Library and--oh, no, what's this?--a keychain with the Fox News logo! :shocked: J/k; it was really a membership card for PBS.



I love the Homer Soda Company!!!

Frisks Ohio_Lady and finds... Cleveland? *ponders the impossibility of her having a city in her pocket*


----------



## Deacone (Aug 30, 2014)

Frisks Dromond and finds a moustache comb, orange peel and a pack of minty tissues.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Aug 31, 2014)

Frisks Deacone and finds a paper with a tattoo design and a belly button ring


----------



## Ohio Lady (Aug 31, 2014)

Keep pondering Dromond..


----------



## CPProp (Aug 31, 2014)

Frisks Ohio Lady and finds a mole..and a water rat reading a book by Kenneth Graham


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 31, 2014)

Dromond said:


> I love the Homer Soda Company!!!


A lucky guess. 

Frisks CPProp and finds an expired passport with all of the pages stamped, a roll of film, and a copy of _The Pun Also Rises. _


----------



## balletguy (Sep 1, 2014)

Frisks Ms Brightside and finds a DVD of Mork and Mindy.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 1, 2014)

frisks balletguy and finds a oculus dvd...too scary for me so i put it back! just take a mint instead...


----------



## balletguy (Sep 1, 2014)

Frisks...luvmybhm and finds her credit cards!


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 1, 2014)

frisks balletguy...well, actually i just wanted to frisk balletguy 

oh well, while i am there i lift my credit card back...gonna need that to keep up with the gals on the clothing thread...


----------



## balletguy (Sep 1, 2014)

frisks luvmybhm and finds her mall directory and tries to figure out where she is going shopping


----------



## veggieforever (Sep 3, 2014)

*Frisks BalletGuy and finds... OUCH!! Mouse Trap!! *


----------



## Dromond (Sep 3, 2014)

Frisks veggie and finds a container of organic tofu.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 4, 2014)

Frisks Dromond and finds mango body butter.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 5, 2014)

Frisks Deacone and finds Minnie Mouse's hair bow.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2014)

Frisks Saisha and finds a policemans whistle in one pocket and a referees whistle in another pocket ............. thinks...... could be a whistle blower.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 10, 2014)

Frisks CPProp and finds a bottle of banana oil.


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 10, 2014)

Frisks Dromond and finds an ED-209 action figure.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 10, 2014)

Frisks spookytwigg and finds Jack's biotic powers


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks Deacone and finds my car keys!!!


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks balletguy and finds a red thong and a quarter..

Now wonder how those two add up?


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks Ohio..and gets my thong back and also frisks a 6 pack


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisk Balletguy and finds a seashell, a ring, and his black book with numbers in it.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks Ohio

And finds a Buckeye (not sure what that is)
And finds some cool velvet pics of Elvis


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisk Balletguy and finds

a pack of breath mints and a photo of an old flame


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Ohio Lady said:


> Frisk Balletguy and finds
> 
> a pack of breath mints and a photo of an old flame





Frisks Ohio and finds a record player and a very random phone number


----------



## Saisha (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks Balletguy and finds Tommy Dorsey's trombone (and wonders how in the world did he hide that?)


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks Saisha and finds a left over sandwich bag and a popsicle stick


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks Saisha and finds.....wow really,,,, an 8 track ofBlue Oyster Cult


----------



## Saisha (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks OhioLady and finds her secret recipe for raspberry chocolate truffles.

Frisks Balletguy and finds his secret stash of Lifesavers candy.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks Saisha and finds a DVD of the Wonder Years season 1


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisk Balletguy and finds a small camcorder and some special chocolates


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks Ohio and finds her collection of Boy Band CD's


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisk Balletguy and finds a magnet of a musical note, 2 breath mints and a piece of thread


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks Ohio and finds some Hubba Bubba...love that gum


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisk Balletguy and gets my hubba bubba back and finds a gum wrapper where he has already taken a piece.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks Ohio and finds some nice trail mix yum


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisk Balletguy and finds a chocolate cupcake, a 6 pk.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Frisks ohio and will share my 6 pack with her\\\

Finds a black and white copy of Wizzard of Oz


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

Frisk Balletguy and will invite him to watch the Wizard of Oz with me

Finds an opera piece that says I danced to it on the paper..


----------



## balletguy (Sep 13, 2014)

Frisks Ohio and finds she has credit cards under 4 different names....ohhhh


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

Frisk Balletguy and finds a passport and a map of the USA.. wonders where is he going?


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Sep 13, 2014)

Frisks Ohio Lady and finds a map with the route to SE Michigan highlighted....then wakes up and realizes he was dreaming.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

Frisks RabbitScorpion and finds a piece of red cloth that shows Ohio State on it, a couple strands of brown hair.. hmmm wonders if he was only dreaming now.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 16, 2014)

Frisks Ohio Lady and finds a fondu set, a pair of curling irons and a packet of matches.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 16, 2014)

Frisks Deacone and finds a bottle of fingernail polish, a button, & a finger nail file.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2014)

Frisks Ohio Lady and find a clock work key  nicks it and runs of to wind up a few people.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 17, 2014)

Frisks CPProp and finds a postcard from Niagra Falls, A Passport, and some peppermint candy


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 18, 2014)

frisks ohio lady...snares one of the peppermints...and finds an ohio state lottery ticket!


----------



## Saisha (Sep 18, 2014)

Frisks luvmybhm and finds a magical kazoo and whoopie cushion....


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 19, 2014)

Frisks Saisha and finds a stray unicorn hair, which is just what I needed for my potion!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2014)

Frisks Spooky and finds some good music in his back pocket


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 20, 2014)

Frisks Green Eyed Fairy and finds a pair of scissors, yellow and blue ribbon, & some a map to Michigan.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 22, 2014)

Frisks Ohio Lady and finds Esther Price white chocolates. Yummy!


----------



## Deacone (Sep 22, 2014)

Frisks ConnieLynn and finds nail varnish, a pirate's eyepatch and a Wall-E figurine!


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 22, 2014)

Frisks Deacone and finds lip gloss, a piece of flannel from a shirt, a note that says "meet me at the pier"


----------



## CPProp (Sep 27, 2014)

Frisked Ohio Lady and found a roll of Velcro, left it where it was as she seemed attached to it.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 28, 2014)

Frisked CPProp and found a sniper rifle.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 28, 2014)

Frisked Deacone and found out not only is she very ticklish but also a mean pillow fighter


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2014)

Frisks Saisha and finds a box of Aplets and Cotlets. *runs away with the box*


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 29, 2014)

Frisks Dromond and finds duct tape & some rope -wonders what he is up to now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 1, 2014)

Frisks Ohio Lady and.. um... what are doing with my car keys?!?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 2, 2014)

Frisks Fuzzers and finds a packet of instant grits in his pocket :huh:


----------



## Deacone (Oct 2, 2014)

Frisks GEF and finds two dozen eggs and some toilet paper. Oh my bit early for halloween pranking?!


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 2, 2014)

Frisks Deacone and finds some peanuts, some m&m's and some apples chips.. I certainly hope she is eating healthy.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 3, 2014)

Probably not Ohio - I'm allergic to peanuts lol!

Frisks Ohio Lady and finds a sewing kit, 5 foot of blue fluffy fabric, stuffing and bobble eyes! Making something are we?


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 3, 2014)

Frisks Deacone and finds a slip of paper with "Boo!" written on it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2014)

Frisks Spooky and finds a bunch of discarded candy wrappers in his pocket....Someone definitely IS celebrating early....


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 4, 2014)

Frisks Green Eyed Fairy and finds a hook, some fairy dust, & a picture of Peter Pan - She is really taking this Fairy thing very serious..


----------



## balletguy (Oct 17, 2014)

Frisks Ohio and finds a map of the great state of Ohio


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 19, 2014)

frisks Ballet Guy and finds looks ummm will let you tell the group that if you wish

blushes and wonders why I wandered in here .....


----------



## CPProp (Oct 20, 2014)

Frisk Spiritangel and found a packet of werthers original, took two of them and placed one on each of my eyes - just fancied a bit of eye candy.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 23, 2014)

Frisks CPProp and finds a packet of paracetamol, half a box of KFC and a go-pro. What on earth are you doing?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 23, 2014)

Frisks Deacone and finds a small heart that says "I love you" on it, a piece of paper with xoxo with a signature that says from your secret admirer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2014)

I frisked OhioLady and found that she is very ticklish!


----------



## landshark (Oct 24, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I frisked OhioLady and found that she is very ticklish!



I frisked GEF and found it hard to stop!


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 24, 2014)

I frisked happily married and found a 50 cent piece and a phone number.. hmm wait that looks like my number.. how did he get that?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 24, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I frisked OhioLady and found that she is very ticklish!


I am very ticklish indeed


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 3, 2015)

Frisks Ohio Lady and finds the Ohio State sweater she bought to replace the one that disappeared in September, and has gone up in value 
*NOW THAT THE BUCKEYES ARE GOING TO THE BIG GAME TO DISPATCH A BUNCH OF DUCKS!!!*:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2015)

Frisks RabbitScorpion and finds a fuzzy tail....that I can't stop touching.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 3, 2015)

Frisked Green Eyed Fairy and found a cylinder of nitrous oxide  that made me laugh.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2015)

Frisked CPProp! Found Leftover Tinsel x1!


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 13, 2015)

You've been Frisked Adamantoise!

Latex gloves huh? Well that's convenient


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 16, 2015)

So Gspoon. You've got a whole lot of forks here.


----------



## MattB (Jan 16, 2015)

Holy crap, it's the world's largest 8-track collection!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 17, 2015)

Frisked MattB and found a case of AquaNet.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 21, 2015)

Frisked twilightStarr found a ferret hiding in her coat lining  ouch the little tyke bit me


----------



## balletguy (Jan 24, 2015)

Frisks CPProp and finds a bottle opener...thanks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2015)

*Frisks Balletguy and and giggles when the porno mags fall on the floor....*


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2015)

Frisked GEF and found Butter, Pepper and a Cabbage!


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 30, 2015)

Frisked Adam-Ant-oise expecting to find whisky and cigarettes, but came up empty.

You don't drink, don't smoke--what do you do? *subtle innuendos follow*


----------



## balletguy (Jan 30, 2015)

Frisks MsBrightside and finds my snow shovel


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 30, 2015)

Frisks balletguy and finds my zebra-striped flip-flops and sunglasses


----------



## balletguy (Jan 30, 2015)

Frisks MSBRIGHTSIDE and finds my bottle opener


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 2, 2015)

frisks balletguy and finds...oops..wait...that's not a bottle opener. sorry :blush:

did find some snowballs tho


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 2, 2015)

frisked luvmybhm and found my flask...

you sneaky devil, you


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 8, 2015)

Frisked ClashCityRocker, found a pair of handcuffs and a bottle of baby oil :blush:


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 17, 2015)

TwilightStarr said:


> Frisked ClashCityRocker, found a pair of handcuffs and a bottle of baby oil :blush:



whoops...those were mine. :wubu:

frisked twilightstarr and found some led bulbs from the big four bridge...


----------



## MattB (Feb 17, 2015)

Frisks luvmybhm and found...a bhm?? WTF!


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 18, 2015)

oh, that would be my handsome hub... :wubu: normally he just wears his own clothes...but it has been cold here so we decided to snuggle up 

just think of it as a bonus frisk lol


i frisked mattb and found speaker wire...


----------



## Madame_Cee (Feb 25, 2015)

Frisked luvmybhm and found two small bodies laying next to me. Oh wait... those are my kiddos. I think there may be a Matchbox Funny Car and a miniature toy train stabbing my butt too. Hey! There's my hubby on one of the kids' beds. Sucks to be him tonight.


----------



## CPProp (Feb 26, 2015)

Frisked Madame Cee and found a half hunter in one coat pocket and a spring in the other - could be coming up to spring time.


----------



## luvmybhm (Apr 29, 2015)

frisked cpprop and found my sun block! yeah! i was looking for that....


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Apr 29, 2015)

Frisked luvmybhm and found a hoe.

Not that kind of hoe! She's busy in the yard!


----------



## balletguy (May 8, 2015)

Frisks Rabbit and finds a few bootlegged DVD's


----------



## luvmybhm (May 10, 2015)

frisked balletguy and found his back issue of bodacious magazine. you naughty boy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2015)

Frisked Luvmybhm and found day old biscuits!


----------



## CPProp (May 13, 2015)

Frisked GEF and found a sonic screwdriver and a quarter of jelly babies.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 14, 2015)

omg...frisked cpprop and totally lifted that sonic screwdriver! will make an excellent fathers day gift for my hub 

while i was there i also nabbed a dirty joke book


----------



## CPProp (May 25, 2015)

Frisked Luvmybhm and found a flagon of scrumpy and a Worzel I am a cider drinker record.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 5, 2015)

Frisks CP and finds a shot glass


----------



## Ohio Lady (Jun 6, 2015)

Frisks balletguy and finds a piece of bubble gum.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 12, 2015)

Frisky Ohio. And finds a flask.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 2, 2015)

Frisked balletguy and found his beer bottle cap collection and a broken GPS locator.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 5, 2015)

frisked ms brightside and tried to find the answer key to the matter of thirds lists...but no deal. did find a dictionary. that may help me.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2015)

Frisked luvmybhm and found a... gardening fork?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 23, 2015)

Frisked Adamantoise and found a never ending supply of horror movies


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 24, 2015)

Frisked Green Eyed Fairy and found she's got an impressive right hook. 







Medic!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 4, 2015)

Frisked FreeThinker and found the fabled Lambton worm and a picture post card of Penshaw Monument


----------

